# 3DMARK06 Scores Here



## spacedude89

As 3DMARK06 is comming out tommrow, heres a thread to post your scores.


----------



## Ctcoyote16

4292


----------



## Geoff

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> As 3DMARK06 is comming out tommrow, heres a thread to post your scores.


I beat ya too it 
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=33339


----------



## P11

OMG!!! hehe  Guess im gonna have to edit my sig. I am also worried about our score, it seem a setup with 7800gtx SLI could only get a I quote, "With two GTX in SLI, it could only manage 11.2 FPS in the benchmark !!! "


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! hehe  Guess im gonna have to edit my sig.


what was there before?


----------



## P11

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> what was there before?


O, nothing...just my 03 score.


----------



## 34erd

Aargh another benchmark to make me feel bad about my overpriced rig...


----------



## Ku-sama

http://news.softpedia.com/news/FutureMark-releases-SPMark-Java-06-and-3DMark06-Mobile-12717.shtml

WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## P11

Ya, i have no idea who wants to benchmark their cell phone...but i think 3DMark 06 for pc should be released today.


----------



## Geoff

This is what some guy said: 3DMark06 2x 7800GTX SLI = 11.2 fps

And i also read that 3DMark06 wont focus so much on the cpu, since the cpu limits the gpu's performance, so you'll notice a greater diference with crossfire and sli on this test.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some screenshots from 3DMark06:
















Now i must say, those first 2 look extremely realistic.


----------



## The_Other_One

Wow...  Nice first screen shots.  That 3rd looks like the first demo from 05...  Is it just optimized for SLi or something?

Well, I'll post my scores in a few weeks, unless a GF4 MX440SE PCI can run it ;P

Oh, and question...  SLi, are more games beginning to require this or what?  I mean, I really can't see it becomming mainstream, but I also had no desire for it when I purchased my machine(I have the original AN8)


----------



## Ku-sama

your getting a diffrent card then your 78GT? or did you break yours and are getting a new one? also, when is 06 supposed to be released?


----------



## Geoff

Its already released, im running the test right now.  The game tests are exactly the same as in '05, but there better graphics and stuff, i only get around 3-10FPS in both game tests.  THe CPU testst are different though.

The demo really limits you on what you can run, since the demo only includes SM2.0, but the PRO version includes HDR and SM3.0 tests.  I get an average of 0FPS in the CPU test, lol

*EDIT:  My score was 1401 in 3DMark06 *


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm just getting a replacement.  I've already spent way more on my system recently than I meant to(which is why I'm selling all my old stuff )

Hmm...well I'll post a score probably next weekend.  I should have my card by then...


----------



## Syphr

it figures I only got '05 like a month ago, and now i gotta get a new one

oh well


----------



## Geoff

Syphr said:
			
		

> it figures I only got '05 like a month ago, and now i gotta get a new one
> 
> oh well


why dont you just use the demo?  There really was no reason to pay for 3DMark 03/05, since the tests werent really that much different from the PRO and Basic version.  IF your going to pay for one though, pay for the '06 since the PRO version includes HDR tests, as well as SM3.0.


----------



## diduknowthat

where are you guys download the demo from?? i'm trying a whole of sites but they're all overloaded! can't even load the download page D:


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml

Always go to the source first..

JAN


----------



## Rambo

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> where are you guys download the demo from?? i'm trying a whole of sites but they're all overloaded! can't even load the download page D:



Yeah! I cant download it either! I'm trying all sorts of places....   I dont really wanna use BitTorrent, but if I have to... which it looks like i will be.... 

EDIT: ok, I found a link that is working for me!! 

http://majorgeeks.com/3dmark06-2.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Syphr

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> why dont you just use the demo?  There really was no reason to pay for 3DMark 03/05, since the tests werent really that much different from the PRO and Basic version.  IF your going to pay for one though, pay for the '06 since the PRO version includes HDR tests, as well as SM3.0.



it was the demo, i was just way behind in getting it, partially because i've only had my computer for little more than a month


----------



## Yue

i managed to get 3765 on my system.


----------



## diduknowthat

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> they cap it off if you dont have an account, if you do have an acount then they cap it off at 500.  Accounts are free BTW.



hmm...musta read the wrong thing  i have an account but my verizon dsl sucks..so im not gonna get over 250 anyways. Good thing we're switching over to fios soon


----------



## Nutcase

Pretty nice score for my set huh?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here it is: click


----------



## Geoff

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Pretty nice score for my set huh?


I'd say, did you pay for the full version?


----------



## skidude

I betcha I get less than 200


----------



## suprasteve

anybody else get it from Guru3d and need a 7-zip password or know what it is?
nvm, it's 66guru3d.com68!
guess I shoulda payed more attention

anywho, 1720 is mine on an x800xl
anybody else getting 0fps in the cpu tests or is it just me?


----------



## hypojam

Does this work atall for 128mb cards?


----------



## P11

Did any of you happen to be using ATI's new Catalyst 6.12 Drivers?


----------



## skidude

Oh man I did better than I though! (besides hitting a high of 5 FPS on the gfx. test and .438 FPS on the CPU test ) Here is a screen from the thing and my results I think the resolution (1280x1024) killed me the most:


----------



## Rambo

ok, just downloaded it, and ran it...

CPU @ 2.3 Ghz, GPU @ 460/1200:






I'm gonna oc some more tomorrow, and try and get those extra 4 points!


----------



## skidude

Wow Rambo nice score!! 

BTW 34erd- Took me 2 1/2 hours, plus I had to wait in line fore 30 minutes.... stupid overcrowded servers...


----------



## Geoff

suprasteve said:
			
		

> anybody else getting 0fps in the cpu tests or is it just me?


I get 0 FPS as well, but when i overclocked i got 1FPS for a few seconds, then back down to 0.


----------



## P11

Heres my score: Im disappointed....


----------



## 34erd

Well I cant run it anyway because of my monitor


----------



## ckfordy

34erd said:
			
		

> Well I cant run it anyway because of my monitor


 
well that sucks what kind of monitor do you have?


----------



## 34erd

Old LCD that can only display 1024 X 768... and my CRT's broken.

Maybe I can hook it up to my brothers laptop but he wont let me.


----------



## Fuzz

I got 2178 on default settings. Are you guys all using default settings? Why in the heck am I getting such bad scores? 

Heres the breakdown:
---------------------
3DMarks: 2178
SM 2.0 Score: 887
HDR/SM 3.0 Score: 839
CPU Score: 921


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Here are my scores with the settings that are in my sig


----------



## 34erd

I just spent 3 hours DL it and tehn I extarcted it to my temp internet files folder and nothing happened?  I know this is newbish but where is the folder?


----------



## MatrixEVO

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> Here are my scores with the settings that are in my sig



Your score really took off b/c of your CPU, which is really nice by the way.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I scored 3753 default settings:


----------



## Geoff

34erd said:
			
		

> I just spent 3 hours DL it and tehn I extarcted it to my temp internet files folder and nothing happened?  I know this is newbish but where is the folder?



If its still there that is....

C:\Windows\Temp


----------



## Geoff

I realized why my score is so low, unless you run 3DMark06 on a SM3 capable card, the scores arent compatible.  Since with mine, it cant run the HDR/SM3, only the SM2 and CPU.  So it adds them up and i got a score of 1771, whereas matrix can run SM3, and he gets about 600 points higher than me but because he can run SM3, it adds up 3 totals.

So thats why the '06 scores are so far apart.  So you cant compare them unless you run the same tests.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Your score really took off b/c of your CPU, which is really nice by the way.



Thanks.


----------



## randruff

Rambo said:
			
		

> ok, just downloaded it, and ran it...
> 
> CPU @ 2.3 Ghz, GPU @ 460/1200:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna oc some more tomorrow, and try and get those extra 4 points!



Rambo, did you pay for it? How were you able to run the HDR/SM3.0 tests? You said you just downloaded it. Share the wealth!!!


----------



## Nutcase

P11 said:
			
		

> Heres my score: Im disappointed....



Sorry cause this is kind of offtopic but how can I get my deskop look that way? =)

Was it style xp or what program did you use?


----------



## 34erd

Ok well I'm going to have to DL AGAIN... This time I'll save it just incase.


----------



## Rambo

randruff said:
			
		

> Rambo, did you pay for it? How were you able to run the HDR/SM3.0 tests? You said you just downloaded it. Share the wealth!!!



I didn't pay for it, lol  I got it from BitTorrent in the end (no, not an illegal version...). Hehe, I'm as poor as... [Insert somehting that is very poor here].  I was able to run the HDR/SM3.0 tests becuase my GPU supports those features.


----------



## Rambo

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I scored 3753



Beat this! 






My CPU was OCed to 2.46 Ghz then (160 Mhz more), and not much of an improvement did I see. I got about an extra 50 points or so? Is this becuase the tests are focused more on the graphical side now?


----------



## skidude

Strange how the 7800GT out-performed the X850XT, which was ATI's top card for many months.


----------



## dragon2309

Theres no way im even going to attempt to run the '06 bench, no way in hell.... I would like a graphics card left at the end of it...... see sig........


----------



## Nutcase

What makes me sad is that x850 series don´t have PS 3.0... ATi made a huge mistake...


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Strange how the 7800GT out-performed the X850XT, which was ATI's top card for many months.


its because it doesnt support SM3, see when 3DMark06 calculates the score, it adds up the 3 tests (SM2, CPU, and SM3), so a 7800GT would get something like 3500, where the x850 only can run 2 tests (SM2, and CPU).  So unless the cards are capable of running SM3, you cant compare the cards with 3DMark06.

To compare rambo's card with one that doesnt have SM3, you just dont include it.  So its like i got a score of 1771, and he got a score of 2619.


----------



## skidude

I see, very interesting.


----------



## dragon2309

actually i think i should run it just for comedy value........


----------



## Ku-sama

2608 with a slight overclock of the processor, about 200MHz, standard videocard speeds


----------



## skidude

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> actually i think i should run it just for comedy value........




DO IT!! It would give me a good laugh I can see it now:

"Oh man I ran 3DMark06 and got like a 105!!! w00t!"


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> DO IT!! It would give me a good laugh I can see it now:
> 
> "Oh man I ran 3DMark06 and got like a 105!!! w00t!"


thats if his system can support it.  It would be funny to see his score though.

have you ran it yet skidude?


----------



## MatrixEVO

You guys think that if I reformat and install 3DMark06 before anything else that I can get a much higher score?


----------



## Ctcoyote16

4292


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> You guys think that if I reformat and install 3DMark06 before anything else that I can get a much higher score?


just defrag your hard drive


----------



## Ku-sama

my GS has SM3 right?


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> have you ran it yet skidude?



Yeah, I got a 768!!!   I never went above 5FPS on the graphics test and didnt go above 0FPS on the CPU test lol


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> just defrag your hard drive



In 3DMark03 and 05 I reformatted and got a better score then when I defragmented.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> In 3DMark03 and 05 I reformatted and got a better score then when I defragmented.


well obviously, but the score isnt going to be hugely effected.  Even if you re-install windows, once you install your programs back on it will be pretty much the same as before you reformated.

And reformating just to get a higher score is pretty stupid.


----------



## Rambo

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> In 3DMark03 and 05 I reformatted and got a better score then when I defragmented.



Yes, but it's also alot more trouble...


----------



## suprasteve

umm, Matrix, that's really excessive, do those extra few points really mean that much to you?


----------



## Rambo

suprasteve said:
			
		

> umm, Matrix, that's really excessive, do those extra few points really mean that much to you?



YES! 

But on a more serious note, suprasteve is kinda right. To reformat, and get a couple more points isn't worth the time (IMHO anyway ).


----------



## Geoff

Rambo said:
			
		

> YES!
> 
> But on a more serious note, suprasteve is kinda right. To reformat, and get a couple more points isn't worth the time (IMHO anyway ).


very true, especiall since once you reinstall your prgorams games really wont run any faster.


----------



## dragon2309

ok, just to please you i will run it, not now though, im gouing to bed, tomorrow i will download and run and se my whopping score of like 10 or something, oh the wonders of the FX5200..... LMAO


----------



## Rambo

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> ok, just to please you i will run it, not now though, im gouing to bed, tomorrow i will download and run and se my whopping score of like 10 or something, oh the wonders of the FX5200..... LMAO



I can't wait! lol

Just a bit of tweaking here and there, and I now get into the 3800's!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ok, dont laugh. This is my first test at stock speeds





And after OC some i got this:







*Edit:* You had messed up one of the picture url's, fixed.


----------



## ckfordy

well here is mine i guess not bad for my computer was better than i thought it was going to be. 

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d92/ckfordy/untitled3.jpg

its 240 if you cant read it the picture is kind of small.


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:
			
		

> well here is mine i guess not bad for my computer was better than i thought it was going to be.
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d92/ckfordy/untitled3.jpg
> 
> its 240 if you cant read it the picture is kind of small.


what cpu and video card did you use to test that on?


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> well obviously, but the score isnt going to be hugely effected.  Even if you re-install windows, once you install your programs back on it will be pretty much the same as before you reformated.
> 
> And reformating just to get a higher score is pretty stupid.



I need to reformat anyways, I like to every once in a while, just to make myself feel better about my comp's health.


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> what cpu and video card did you use to test that on?


 
intel pentium 4 2.8 with HT and a ati radeon x300 SE 128 mb with omega drivers.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I need to reformat anyways, I like to every once in a while, just to make myself feel better about my comp's health.


your comps fine, most people wait years before re-installing windows.  Do you really want to lose your game files and personal settings?


----------



## Rambo

ckfordy said:
			
		

> intel pentium 4 2.8 with HT and a ati radeon x300 SE 128 mb with omega drivers.



I thought you were testing it with the rig in your sig! You actually had me worried!


----------



## ckfordy

Rambo said:
			
		

> I thought you were testing it with the rig in your sig! You actually had me worried!


 
ya i forgot i had that in my sig instead of my intel but i am thinking of waiting tell the new amd processors come out and getting that.  i would be pretty worried about that score with the stuff in my sig to


----------



## Rambo

I see you've added the words "NEW BUILD MAYBE COMING SOON" to it now  Atleast we know now.


----------



## redrider773

Okay, here it is. CPU was horrivle to watch through. .38fps avg. or something.
I'm not too impressed with it.... especially considering I cranked my PCI-E frequency to 120, and OCed clocks to settings in my sig.

Crap, cant upload image. It's 4054 (and 1059 CPU)


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Okay, here it is. CPU was horrivle to watch through. .38fps avg. or something.
> I'm not too impressed with it.... especially considering I cranked my PCI-E frequency to 120, and OCed clocks to settings in my sig.
> 
> Crap, cant upload image. It's 4054 (and 1059 CPU)


the major drawback is your cpu, since its not dual-core.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Ya my dual core with a 7800 GT beats your x1800xt with single core. Thats kinda funny.


----------



## Geoff

See everyone, the time of only needing a single core is over... Soon thats the kind of difference you'll see when playing games with a Dual core over a single core.


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> See everyone, the time of only needing a single core is over... Soon thats the kind of difference you'll see when playing games with a Dual core over a single core.



Exactly, which is why before school is over, I will be getting an X2.


----------



## Ku-sama

what i dont get is how my processor score is 1089 and i had mine at 2.6GHz with memory bus speeds changed, thats it, compared to his 1059 at 2.7


----------



## P11

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Exactly, which is why before school is over, I will be getting an X2.


I think that making any dramatic upgrades or building a new PC until later 06 or early 07 will be a very bad choice. The main reason is windows vista...as you all know all the new games that are made for vista will only be playable on a vista OS with a directx10 compatable card. (or it will use a emulation of x9) Not to mention socket AM2 is comming out which marks the end of 939 gaming system in 07. Along with that you except alot of new technology being released in 06 and early 07 and I would highly recommend to just settle down and live with the pc you have at the moment.


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> what i dont get is how my processor score is 1089 and i had mine at 2.6GHz with memory bus speeds changed, thats it, compared to his 1059 at 2.7


because its not a dual core... thats about the same speed at redrider's.  And i get around 800 with my cpu.


----------



## Ku-sama

but what i was saying, thats my CPU score alone, not my total score, but i have 30 more points on him with 100 less MHz.... also i noticed you took your score out of your sig


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> but what i was saying, thats my CPU score alone, not my total score, but i have 30 more points on him with 100 less MHz.... also i noticed you took your score out of your sig


ya, cause my card doesnt support SM3, so it makes it look alot lower then it really is.


----------



## Ku-sama

take off ~600 points from it, lol.... i think soon im gonna push it back up to 3GHz again and test it


----------



## Geoff

I ran 3DMark06 on my *Sempron 2800+, 256MB RAM, 9600XT 256MB*, and this is the score:

SM2 - 315
CPU - 417
*TOTAL - 632*


----------



## donjuan1jr

I just ran 06 and i got 
2282 3d Marks
Sm 2.0-979
Hdr/Sm3.0-886
Cpu-813 

Is this good?

EDIT: I realized i was running lineage 2 in the backround so i restarted and did the test again
2323 3d marks
985
886
864
just a tad better...im gunna oc cpu and gpu a bit and see if i cant bump that score up.


----------



## Geoff

donjuan1jr said:
			
		

> I just ran 06 and i got
> 2282 3d Marks
> Sm 2.0-979
> Hdr/Sm3.0-886
> Cpu-813
> 
> Is this good?


that seems kinda low, since i get a little above 1000 in the SM2 test, and your card is suppose to be a little better then mine.


----------



## Blue

> Aargh another benchmark to make me feel bad about my overpriced rig...



Well then why run it? . All that matters is if you can run what apps you which to run and what games you which to run. 3Dmark06 is no game guys and gal's . It is interesting though to benchmark our rigs. Just does not matter to me what score I would receive as I know it would be low however I'm enjoying all the recent games of today .


----------



## Beyond

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> See everyone, the time of only needing a single core is over... Soon thats the kind of difference you'll see when playing games with a Dual core over a single core.


----------



## 34erd

Well turns out I can run it, but at 1024 X 768, so my scores are going to be teh highest here


----------



## Beyond

CPU1 - Red Valley 0.478 FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley 0.752 FPS

Total CPU Score: 1499

are these scores normal for me?


----------



## 34erd

What res is that?


----------



## Beyond

34erd said:
			
		

> What res is that?



nothing changed when the app started, so if what you've been saying is true i'm assuming it was run in 1280.

(in other words, whatever the program is set by default to run at is what 3dmark ran at..)


----------



## 34erd

Damn.. thats what I got 1024...


----------



## bigsaucybob

34erd said:
			
		

> Damn.. thats what I got 1024...



wait are u talking about 1024 in resolution or was that ur 3dmark06 score?


----------



## 34erd

Res.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bigsaucybob

34erd said:
			
		

> Res.  Sorry for the confusion.



ok ok good cuase i got that score on my p4


----------



## Beyond

score:









^ is that normal for my system?


----------



## Ctcoyote16

Beyond said:
			
		

> score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ is that normal for my system?


Yepp.


----------



## Yue

With a res off 1024x768


----------



## Beyond

Yue said:
			
		

> With a res off 1024x768



cheater


----------



## Yue

i got 3765 at 1280x 1024


----------



## Beyond

Yue said:
			
		

> i got 3765 at 1280x 1024



anything oc'ed?


----------



## Ku-sama

i managed 2779 while overclocking my computer, before i friend my PSU


----------



## Yue

as in sig the vid card is 500/1200 OC


----------



## Phumfeinz

*249 3DMarks

SM2.0 score: 115

HDR/SM3.0 score: N/A

CPU score: 659*


So... That's pretty goddamn awful isn't it?


----------



## Travo925

4130


----------



## randruff




----------



## Beyond

Travo925 said:
			
		

> 4130



how much have you oc'd your card?  was that at 1280?


----------



## Rambo

Travo, we have the same model of cards, yet you get 1909 on SM2.0 and 2015 on SM3.0. Where as I get:






I'm totally confused as to how you got so much more... Is it the 2GB of ram you have, over my 1GB?


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

>


that seems very low, since my friend has an Athlon 3500+ and a 7800GT, and he gets a little over 3700.


----------



## Ctcoyote16

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> that seems very low, since my friend has an Athlon 3500+ and a 7800GT, and he gets a little over 3700.


cause look at his cpu... thats whtas bringing him down. For me, however, my cpu gives me the most points but somehow i gues my "7800gt sucks".


----------



## Rambo

Ok, I OC my CPU to 2.61 Ghz, and from 3816 i go to....

wait for it...

wait for it...

a MASSIVE 3875!!!!!!11one!!!


----------



## randruff

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> that seems very low, since my friend has an Athlon 3500+ and a 7800GT, and he gets a little over 3700.



Personally, I thought the same thing. I had 27 processes running, defragged beforehand, and otherwise cleaned up my machine where I could. I do not have anything oc'ed though. Any advice? Why is my cpu coming in so low?


----------



## Geoff

randruff said:
			
		

> Personally, I thought the same thing. I had 27 processes running, defragged beforehand, and otherwise cleaned up my machine where I could. I do not have anything oc'ed though. Any advice? Why is my cpu coming in so low?


well my friend that that got 3700 oc'd his video card and cpu.  I would try and overclock your processor, and that should bring it up a good deal, also overclock your gpu.


----------



## redrider773

Anyone know why 7800GTs are beating my X1800XT OCed as high as I can? lol


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Anyone know why 7800GTs are beating my X1800XT OCed as high as I can? lol


what are you talking about?  Randruff has a 7800GTX and he only gets around 3800.

The only way for a 7800GT to beat yours is if they have a dual-core cpu.


----------



## Beyond

Rambo said:
			
		

> I'm totally confused as to how you got so much more... Is it the 2GB of ram you have, over my 1GB?



according to his signature he has a 7800gt.  he kills my graphic scores and i have the same thing.  i don't think oc'ing would bring it up that much, so maybe it was at 1024..


----------



## redrider773

So it's the single core CPU?


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> So it's the single core CPU?


yup, im guessing you get somewhere between 0-2FPS during the CPU test right?


----------



## redrider773

.365... lol... but I still got like, 1050 for the CPU score.


----------



## Rambo

randruff said:
			
		

> Why is my cpu coming in so low?



It isn't. When I ran it I was getting 911 @ 2.3 Ghz.



However, when I OC it to 2.61 Ghz, I get 1030.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

I'm likin how dual core is starting to matter in benchmarks my CPU score was 1990. lol


----------



## Rambo

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> I'm likin how dual core is starting to matter in benchmarks my CPU score was 1990. lol



Yeah, it's a bit of a kick in the bum for me. How much did your CPU cost you?


----------



## MIK3daG33K

400 USD with shipping i found a store by my house that gets pretty good prices for me, and i send business there way.


----------



## Travo925

Beyond said:
			
		

> how much have you oc'd your card?  was that at 1280?




no OC, and it's only at 1024...my monitor can't support any larger ...so that's probably why everyone with the same card has lower...also my 2 gigs and the 3700+ make a difference over the 3500s


----------



## Rambo

Travo925 said:
			
		

> no OC, and it's only at 1024...



Lol, that's why! Thanks for saying!


----------



## helmie

*3DMark 06 - 1057 *




Pretty low, even O/Ced at 3.8Ghz, mind you, that ill change once i get my XFX 6800GS (If my mum lets me put it on her credit card, some persuading required lol)


----------



## Pr0

Rambo said:
			
		

> Lol, that's why! Thanks for saying!



3DMark06 = 3875 <--your score and mine score ---> 3dmark06 = 9563 
3DMark05 = 7880<-- not tested yet
3DMark03 = 16378<--not tested yet


----------



## Rambo

Pr0 said:
			
		

> 3DMark06 = 3875 <--your score and mine score ---> 3dmark06 = 9563



I take it you whacked all the default settings down?


----------



## Geoff

Rambo said:
			
		

> I take it you whacked all the default settings down?


he wouldnt be able to run it on the specs in his sig, so either hes lying to you or hes doint it on a hell of a machine


----------



## Jet

3Dmark06 = 2173

I guess SM3 helps A LOT


----------



## Ctcoyote16

Pr0 said:
			
		

> 3DMark06 = 3875 <--your score and mine score ---> 3dmark06 = 9563
> 3DMark05 = 7880<-- not tested yet
> 3DMark03 = 16378<--not tested yet



yea, you have a pretty sick setup, but that 3dmark06 score seems a little low for it.....


----------



## Modoman




----------



## Travo925

Modoman...if you don't mine me asking, what exactly is the "Fruity" icon on your desktop?


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:
			
		

> 3Dmark06 = 2173
> 
> I guess SM3 helps A LOT



your card doesnt have SM3.


----------



## Jet

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> your card doesnt have SM3.



I know, that's why I didn't get a higher score....


----------



## Pr0

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> he wouldnt be able to run it on the specs in his sig, so either hes lying to you or hes doint it on a hell of a machine



   My sig is not real   

My rig is a MONSTER. Just the cards cost the price of a whole pc. lol and the soundcard cost the price of lcd 19 inch


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:
			
		

> My sig is not real
> 
> My rig is a MONSTER. Just the cards cost the price of a whole pc. lol and the soundcard cost the price of lcd 19 inch


Let me guess, 7800GTX 512MB in SLI and a X-Fi Elite pro?


----------



## Pr0

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Let me guess, 7800GTX 512MB in SLI and a X-Fi Elite pro?



correct with cards not correct with the sound card its fatal1ty fps soundcard well i had fps soundcard when it came out. I didnt know elite pro was out when i got X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS Sound Card


----------



## Jon Boy

If you want to see a monster of a machine.  Check out this thread (make sure its page 4)

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=30593&page=4

I mean he got a 3D marks 2005 score of over 18000.  I can only get like 4400 lol.


----------



## Pr0

Its not soo great his processor is giving him all the score. Beside hall of fame has the highest 3dmark05 it's 18810 k|ngp|n 512GTX SLI - And he might be running liquid or water cooling and OC'ing his videocards and processor to get that score. As for me i can past his score and the hall of fame. Waiting for the x2 5000+ that's when I will buy the liquid cooling for the videocards and the processor with a liquid cooling case. And try to past the hall of fame score that display in futuremark.com

Oh yea and i try to stay away from intel pentium processors... 

CHECK OUT THIS NEW PROCESSOR fx 60 waiting for x2 5000+ 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103608

I Already have the bfg-tech 7800gtx 512mb in sli. All i have to get is the dual core fx 60 to past the benchmarks with 4 gigs of oc ram hehe. As for him he has that g5 since he running with 8 gigs of ram that g5 system came with 8 gigs of ram. its not really made for gaming but for applications and appleshop etc. but you can use it for gaming.


----------



## Modoman

Travo925 said:
			
		

> Modoman...if you don't mine me asking, what exactly is the "Fruity" icon on your desktop?


fruityloops 3.0: it's basically an advanced sound sequencer that i use to sketch songs...


----------



## Jon Boy

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Its not soo great his processor is giving him all the score. Beside hall of fame has the highest 3dmark05 it's 18810 k|ngp|n 512GTX SLI - And he might be running liquid or water cooling and OC'ing his videocards and processor to get that score. As for me i can past his score and the hall of fame. Waiting for the x2 5000+ that's when I will buy the liquid cooling for the videocards and the processor with a liquid cooling case. And try to past the hall of fame score that display in futuremark.com
> 
> Oh yea and i try to stay away from intel pentium processors...
> 
> CHECK OUT THIS NEW PROCESSOR fx 60 waiting for x2 5000+
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103608
> 
> I Already have the bfg-tech 7800gtx 512mb in sli. All i have to get is the dual core fx 60 to past the benchmarks with 4 gigs of oc ram hehe. As for him he has that g5 since he running with 8 gigs of ram that g5 system came with 8 gigs of ram. its not really made for gaming but for applications and appleshop etc. but you can use it for gaming.



Well this guy has not tweaked his computer atall hedont know how lol.  And erm I do believe his graphics cards are doing ALOT of his score aswell. Finaly his setup cost either 7000 or 9000 euros.  Your going to have to spend around that to beat him.

EDIT: Oops sorry thoughtyou were tlking bout the guy Isent a link about sos


----------



## Pr0

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> Well this guy has not tweaked his computer atall hedont know how lol.  And erm I do believe his graphics cards are doing ALOT of his score aswell. Finaly his setup cost either 7000 or 9000 euros.  Your going to have to spend around that to beat him.
> 
> EDIT: Oops sorry thoughtyou were tlking bout the guy Isent a link about sos



His setup was good but i didnt like that intel.

I dont think ill get any 3dmark score by buying expansive 30inch screen. But i sure will get a better 3dmark Score by this setup...

X2 5000+ -<--- need
abit fatal1ty a8n sli<--have
4 gigs corsairs oc'ed<--have
2x 7800gtx SLI 512MB SLI BFG-TECH<--have
X-FI Fatal1ty Fps SOUNDCARD<--have
ZALMAN RESERATOR 1 Plus Fanless Water Cooling System<--need
Water Cooling Case<--need
ENERMAX Liberty ATX12V 620W Power Supply <---have


And this setup will score 20k on 3dmark05


----------



## 34erd

You dont need watercooling you need liquid nitrogen for 20,000... and if that guy cant hit it then you cant your going to need at least a crossfire x1900XT for 20k...

Basicly your not going to hit 20,000 or 15,000 3dmarks no offense just dont get your hopes up.


----------



## Praetor

Thread reopened. For discussion regarding $5000 machine, head on over to *here* ... lets keep the rest of this thread regarding 3dmark06 scores


----------



## tweaker

A first go at 06.


----------



## Geoff

very nice CPU score tweaker.  Puts my 900 to shame


----------



## tweaker

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> very nice CPU score tweaker. Puts my 900 to shame


 
Yes It's an ok CPU score, considering it's running stock.


----------



## savagenator

i got 3256 score, lowest score form the CPU. My setup in my sig

i paid $1200 for this computer, first build, did i score well?


----------



## Geoff

savagenator said:
			
		

> i got 3256 score, lowest score form the CPU. My setup in my sig
> 
> i paid $1200 for this computer, first build, did i score well?


if 3256 is your total score, that is very low.


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> if 3256 is your total score, that is very low.



I agree, I have the same GPU and RAM, and a lower end CPU then him, and I scored 3753.


----------



## savagenator

i didn't overclock....wierd, i wonder why i got so low? 

Anyone have any suggestion why?


----------



## The_Other_One

3593 at all stock speeds, 7800 is 445/1070(or something like that)  It seems to be about right...  I'm still tweaking this board some, so I might be able to get a few more points out of it, donno for sure.  TONS of settings in this bios.  Man, and I thought Abit was very customizable...


----------



## Modoman

savagenator said:
			
		

> i didn't overclock....wierd, i wonder why i got so low?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestion why?


you weren't doing anything or had anything running while 3dmark was running, did you? i have a lesser cpu and scored 4k


----------



## savagenator

i wasn't, all i had was firefox runnning (1 window) and i got 3256. I did it a second time with itunes, 2 programs of firefox, and my computer open and i got a 3870! I dont know what i did!!!!!

i'll do it again and see what happens


----------



## Beyond

savagenator said:
			
		

> i wasn't, all i had was firefox runnning (1 window) and i got 3256. I did it a second time with itunes, 2 programs of firefox, and my computer open and i got a 3870! I dont know what i did!!!!!
> 
> i'll do it again and see what happens



under display properties>settings>advanced>7800gt>performance and quality settings .. what is image settings set to?


----------



## skidude

Oh yeah my new 3Dmark06 score is 4,369... thats without an OC.


----------



## Yue

New setup, new scores  all stock, no OC.


----------



## Nutcase

I also have a new set now  Must download all those 3DMarks again since I formated my hd..  Now my 3000+ is 1.8GHZ but can it go all the way to the 2.4GHz with stock cooler?


----------



## God of Black Flame

i got a 2166 with my setup (see sig)  you guys that really know what yer doin, is that a good score?


----------



## tweaker

God of Black Flame said:
			
		

> i got a 2166 with my setup (see sig)  you guys that really know what yer doin, is that a good score?


Yes that score is about right with the machine in your sig.


----------



## Mr.Suave

here's my score..4681 w/ the specs in my sig


----------



## Pr0

Does 3dmark06 uses sli mode?


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:
			
		

> Does 3dmark06 uses sli mode?


You mean take advantage of SLI?  As far as i know anything from '03 and up does.


----------



## thebeginning

3dmark06 is 4135 for me, 05 is somewhere around 7600.


----------



## Geoff

7600 is low for your system, you must be mistaking.


----------



## holyjunk

ok..... what is this


----------



## Akareza

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> As 3DMARK06 is comming out tommrow, heres a thread to post your scores.



hmm when i try to run the this software, it eats up all my memory(i have a memory tunner icon) and then crashes
i downloaded it from this link, anyone else having the same problem?
http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml


----------



## Geoff

Akareza said:
			
		

> hmm when i try to run the this software, it eats up all my memory(i have a memory tunner icon) and then crashes
> i downloaded it from this link, anyone else having the same problem?
> http://www.futuremark.com/download/?3dmark06.shtml


How much memory do you have?  And i wouldnt run that program when your running 3DMark.


----------



## WeatherMan

Got 2329 on my system 
Upgrading in about a week though so I should get more then


----------



## Akareza

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> And i wouldnt run that program when your running 3DMark.



isnt that the 3DMark program it self? lol i got the link from this thread
my comp has 1 gb ram so it shouldnt be a problem normaly i think


----------



## Akareza

yea double checked it is the right link for the software, maybe my download was corrupted


----------



## Rambo

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> ok..... what is this



It's a benchmarking program, that puts your computer through a series of "stress" tests, and makes an overall "3DMark" as to how good your system performs.


----------



## Geoff

Akareza said:
			
		

> isnt that the 3DMark program it self? lol i got the link from this thread
> my comp has 1 gb ram so it shouldnt be a problem normaly i think


I meant you shouldnt run that tuner utility.


----------



## spacedude89

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> 7600 is low for your system, you must be mistaking.



Thats about right for a 7800GT


----------



## Geoff

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Thats about right for a 7800GT


i guess it is, i was thinking that i got around 6K with my old system, but it turns out it was only 4K.


----------



## Akareza

Yea it was probebly corrupted download, it works now i downloaded it agian

terrible score though ;\





has anyone with 6800 GS series tryed this test? if yes can u post ur score?


----------



## goobafish

Not Bad
4308

But I don't know if it matches my rig...
XFX 7800 gtx on autooverclocking
AMD x2 4400+ (no oc)
2 gigs Corsair Select
Asus A8N-E MOBO
300gb Maxtor HD

Does the score match the rig?


----------



## fade2green514

its in my sig... i got a 4306... im satisfied with that score for a single 7800gt (o/ced  ), which i plan on upgrading to duallies soon


----------



## Beyond

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> its in my sig... i got a 4306... im satisfied with that score for a single 7800gt (o/ced  ), which i plan on upgrading to duallies soon



what cooling are you using to get your 3800 at 2.64?


----------



## Ku-sama

Akareza said:
			
		

> Yea it was probebly corrupted download, it works now i downloaded it agian
> 
> terrible score though ;\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone with 6800 GS series tryed this test? if yes can u post ur score?


 
in sig, im upgrading everything in my system soon

new mobo
new PSU
second 6800GS
extra GB of DDR400...


----------



## goobafish

New score after overclocking graphics card...
5029


----------



## MasterEVC

Mine is in my sig


----------



## Geoff

once i get my lappy i'll tell you what i get.


----------



## fade2green514

i got a 5367 recently, i think its because my ram is running at a higher frequency than it was when i got those old scores (increased by like 1000! somehow, when i lowered 100mhz on my proc, and added mhz on my ram performance went down in 05, and up in 06! weird!)


----------



## Geoff

my cpu did really good in the test, im not going to tell you the sm2/sm3 scores, but my CPU score was: *1543*


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Well finally downloaded the FREE 06 version and got the following score:

SM2.0 Score: 597
HDR SM3.0 Score: 616
CPU Score: 958

Total : *1605*

I have a 6600 (non-gt clocked @ GT+ speeds)

JAN


----------



## ChrisHarris

I'm downloading 3DMark06 right now.  I'll put my numbers up when I'm finished testing.  I just slapped my new 7800GS in today.  We're about to see if this sucker was worth $300.


----------



## ChrisHarris

3D Mark06
3095 3D Marks
SM2.0 Score 1344
HDR/SM3.0 Score 1300
CPU Score 912

I don't know if thats good or lousy.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, I wonder what my 6200 TC would get...


----------



## SlothX311

2081


----------



## Charles_Lee

dam... 3dmark06 mark: 2300 on the dot

and 6700 on 3dmark05


----------



## Charles_Lee

Jon Boy
[url said:
			
		

> http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=30593&page=4[/url]
> 
> I mean he got a 3D marks 2005 score of over 18000.  I can only get like 4400 lol.



interesting,,,


----------



## Geoff

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> interesting,,,


i know this is a little off-topic, but what do you get in SuperPi with your CPU charles?


----------



## ItlanChode

3720. Meh.


----------



## Geoff

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> 3720. Meh.


thats good for '06.  Whats your hardware?


----------



## ItlanChode

My CPU got a 1600.. that's pretty decent, it's a 4200+.. I'd expect it to have scored less my and 7800 GTX to have scored higher.. guess I'll OC it. =P Rig in sig.


----------



## ItlanChode

Hmm.. let's see signature.. NOW!


----------



## Beyond

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> 3720. Meh.



i get 3878 with my rig.  something's wrong if your sig is right...


----------



## Dr Studly

wow... wow.... wow!!!! 3DMARK06 doesn't even work on my machine...


----------



## ItlanChode

Beyond said:
			
		

> i get 3878 with my rig.  something's wrong if your sig is right...


You OC'ed your vid card, I didn't. I also never fixed my RAM Timings.. too lazy. Oh, and I had a bunch of shit running in the background. =P


----------



## tweaker

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> My CPU got a 1600.. that's pretty decent, it's a 4200+..


 
Actually you'd want a little higher as 1600 is what I get with my chip at stock. of course, we all know how accurate these tests are.


----------



## Geoff

Encore4More said:
			
		

> wow... wow.... wow!!!! 3DMARK06 doesn't even work on my machine...


I would be surprised if 3DMark03/05 worked.


----------



## ItlanChode

Does 06 optimize dual core?


----------



## Beyond

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> You OC'ed your vid card, I didn't. I also never fixed my RAM Timings.. too lazy. Oh, and I had a bunch of shit running in the background. =P



comes factory oc'ed... your gtx should still beat my gt...


----------



## ItlanChode

It just did, 5279. I guess WoW running in the background effected it.. still, I think my video card is underclocked.


----------



## 92gsxbaltimore

813 for the 3DMark06, and 1614 for the CPU score.
this was done on the demo with antivirus software running


----------



## Akareza

Akareza said:
			
		

> Yea it was probebly corrupted download, it works now i downloaded it agian
> 
> terrible score though ;\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone with 6800 GS series tryed this test? if yes can u post ur score?




New Score after upgrade to 7600GT, 10X increase 
not oced





Any 6800gs beat this score?


----------



## Splinter

I just ran the test on te system in my specs...


----------



## ItlanChode

I beat you by a 1000 points yet we have almost the exact same rig, except for CPU. Strange.


----------



## Splinter

thats depressing lol, is anything overclocked in your system?


----------



## Geoff

Splinter said:
			
		

> I just ran the test on te system in my specs...


my cpu scored 1530


----------



## Splinter

ok, i overlocked my ram to 433 and put ASUS's AI BOOSTER program on, on 110% and got a tiny bit better score lmao, i think im going to overclock my cpu properly, but i needed help to do it, thats why i posted a help post in the overclocking section 

anyway here is my new score, i beat you omega 






oh ye and i got the latest Nvidia drivers


----------



## Geoff

If only i could overclock... imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Splinter

Ok i done it one more time after i properly overclocked my cpu to multplier x10 and to 2.35GHz and voltage 1.45, my cpu got up to 45 degrees and is idle at 35 about, that sound ok? i did try going higher but my computer crashes  thats not normal is it?

anyway heres my latest one


----------



## tweaker

Your CPU score looks better now, slightly better than my Intel box.


----------



## Splinter

tweaker said:
			
		

> Your CPU score looks better now, slightly better than my Intel box.



Im just wondering wether its best to put it back to what it was before, since i overclocked it, ive got BSoD 2 times  

any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Geoff

Splinter said:
			
		

> Im just wondering wether its best to put it back to what it was before, since i overclocked it, ive got BSoD 2 times
> 
> any suggestions? thanks


When you raise the FSB, you also need to set a memory divider and lower the HTT.  So if you dont do that, then it can only go so high before it crashes.


----------



## ItlanChode

Nothing on my system is OC'ed.


----------



## Geoff

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> Nothing on my system is OC'ed.


And what do you get for a score?


----------



## ChrisHarris

ChrisHarris said:
			
		

> 3D Mark06
> 3095 3D Marks
> SM2.0 Score 1344
> HDR/SM3.0 Score 1300
> CPU Score 912
> 
> I don't know if thats good or lousy.



Why is my CPU score so low?  My rig is in my sig.  I thought a 3.0ghz P4 would be smokin' 

I sure thought I'd have a higher overall score than this.


----------



## tweaker

Thats normal for your machine. The reason you see some people getting better CPU results is because their using dual core CPU's.


----------



## Geoff

ChrisHarris said:
			
		

> Why is my CPU score so low?  My rig is in my sig.  I thought a 3.0ghz P4 would be smokin'
> 
> I sure thought I'd have a higher overall score than this.


A pentium 4 isnt that great for gaming, the reason why yours scores higher than an average Athlon 64 is because of hyper threading.

But the reason why people with dual-cores get better scores are because.... well... they  have dual cores


----------



## ItlanChode

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> And what do you get for a score?


5279


----------



## cell4me

How is everone running this? I downloaded it and it would not let me do anything unless I paid to register it and I know everyone here did not pay for it?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Well*

It should run as a free version. It asks you for a key in the beginning but when you do not enter anything, it will run as the free version. The pro version requires you to buy it and obtain a serial key.

JAN


----------



## Geoff

cell4me said:
			
		

> How is everone running this? I downloaded it and it would not let me do anything unless I paid to register it and I know everyone here did not pay for it?


When you download it, during installation it will ask you for a CD Key, simply hit next and it will give you the free version.


----------



## AMD gs player

what does this do


----------



## God of Black Flame

alright, i just added the MSI NX6800 that's in my sig.  so again i'm asking you vets to tell me, is 2605 a good pickup in point sfor my rig?  (it was 2166 with the single 6800)

edit: the 2460 was from an unstable GPU overclock


----------



## Motoxrdude

Wow, i ran 06 and i was getting about 10-12 frames per second then my card overheated and my computer rebooted, lol.


----------



## ItlanChode

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Wow, i ran 06 and i was getting about 10-12 frames per second then my card overheated and my computer rebooted, lol.


LOL! I get around 20 FPS, sometimes in the upper 30s, but then once it goes into the desert place, it's like.. 2 FPS I think. Wtf is that about..


----------



## thebeginning

it's a cpu test and doesnt use the gfx card to push the data. at least that's what i figured.


----------



## Geoff

AMD gs player said:
			
		

> what does this do


3DMark is a benchmarking program, what it does is it tests your CPU, video card, memory, ect, and it gives you a number score.


----------



## Machine7587

Bleh...

pulled a 1243

No HDR/SM3.0 testing though...still sucks.  Used the specs below, thinking I need to lose that shitty 800 and go to a 1900.  Any suggestions?

Thinking i should u/g my Ram as well...just used the ones from my last server rig...not really high performance.


----------



## tweaker

X19XT or 79GT should do it. If you need it in your games, dont run of buying no card to run benchmarks.


----------



## Machine7587

nah...I upgrade in moderation.  Never used ATI before and wanted to experiment with the cards.  Was going to get the GTO2 next, (I wanted them in the first place, but misordered) but seeing the GTO sucks so hard, I figured I'll just head straight to top...


----------



## Geoff

Machine7587 said:
			
		

> nah...I upgrade in moderation.  Never used ATI before and wanted to experiment with the cards.  Was going to get the GTO2 next, (I wanted them in the first place, but misordered) but seeing the GTO sucks so hard, I figured I'll just head straight to top...


Going from a GTO to a GTO2 would be pointless, unless you were guarenteed to unlock the pipes.  Even then, i dont think it would be worth it.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Going from a GTO to a GTO2 would be pointless, unless you were guarenteed to unlock the pipes.  Even then, i dont think it would be worth it.



The GTO2 now (usually) is already unlocked, or is guarenteed to unlock.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:
			
		

> The GTO2 now (usually) is already unlocked, or is guarenteed to unlock.


Most likely it is, but i still wouldnt think it would be worth buying that if you already have a GTO.


----------



## Machine7587

your right.  I just wanted to play with the pipes and OC it till it failed.  I'll do it another time though.  Gonna focus on the x1900 and then a Physics card.  Kind of interested to see how that works...


----------



## God of Black Flame

*good gain?*

alright, here's my best 3dMark06 score. 



is that a good pickup in points for adding another 6800 in SLi? (my original was 2166, and this is my first 3dMark program) or am i suffering from a CPU bottleneck or soemthing of the sort?


----------



## Geoff

i wonder how the 3dmark score would be affected if you have a physics card...


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i wonder how the 3dmark score would be affected if you have a physics card...


a what card


----------



## Beyond

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> a what card



http://www.ageia.com/



			
				[-0MEGA- said:
			
		

> ]i wonder how the 3dmark score would be affected if you have a physics card...



i could be wrong, but i don't think it would at all.  if i remember from what i read when news first came out about the physics processor, developers have to program the games to take advantage of the processor...  the same would hold true for 3dmark..


----------



## Geoff

i actually remember hearing about that, and that UT2007 will be one of the first to utilize it.  But it may take some load off the GPU and CPU, leaving it to do other important operations.


----------



## fade2green514

actually, that seems like it could be really cool...
i bet it would take ALOT of stress off the processor...
and actually i bet it would score alot higher in the 3dmark06 cpu tests... i guess it needs testing lol..

hmm... how do i go about getting one of those?? lol
what interface i wonder.. and will it be PIB like AMD procs... processor in a box, rather than bought with a computer from alienware or something?


----------



## stolz

*hows this score*

6040





how is that score for the specs in my sig? nothing is overclocked


----------



## Filip

stolz said:
			
		

> 6040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is that score for the specs in my sig? nothing is overclocked


*sniff* *sniff* I smell brag. 

EDIT: Dude!!! That's almost higher than my 3DMark05 score.


----------



## stolz

*lol*

im srry but i cant help it...this is a thread for ppl to brag in


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> actually, that seems like it could be really cool...
> i bet it would take ALOT of stress off the processor...
> and actually i bet it would score alot higher in the 3dmark06 cpu tests... i guess it needs testing lol..
> 
> hmm... how do i go about getting one of those?? lol
> what interface i wonder.. and will it be PIB like AMD procs... processor in a box, rather than bought with a computer from alienware or something?


Currently only Alienware has them available, but heres a link to them:
http://www.eastluna.com/hardware/details.php?id=1495


----------



## Nutcase

God of Black Flame said:
			
		

> alright, here's my best 3dMark06 score.
> 
> 
> 
> is that a good pickup in points for adding another 6800 in SLi? (my original was 2166, and this is my first 3dMark program) or am i suffering from a CPU bottleneck or soemthing of the sort?



That score is just poor man. Sorry but I got 2666 with my previous comp.. It had AMD XP 3200+ 2.2GHz Barton and 6800GT 420/1190MHz and 1Gb of RAM..
I havent even tried 3DMark with current comp..

And those physics cards would be nice add to system if you ask me  Amazing results it gives http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1362


----------



## ItlanChode

Went from 5279 to 5527 with a little gfx oc.


----------



## Tonner Cyn

4755 is my current score.  I have not done any overclocking on the cpu or gpu.


----------



## Modoman

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> actually, that seems like it could be really cool...
> i bet it would take ALOT of stress off the processor...
> and actually i bet it would score alot higher in the 3dmark06 cpu tests... i guess it needs testing lol..
> 
> hmm... how do i go about getting one of those?? lol
> what interface i wonder.. and will it be PIB like AMD procs... processor in a box, rather than bought with a computer from alienware or something?


next month....
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/multimedia/display/20060420060459.html


----------



## Livzz

*my 3d Mark 06 score*

hey,
i just got *5078* 3d Marks - i reckon thats pretty good - is that what my computer should be getting or is it under/overperforming?


----------



## Geoff

Seems about right.  WHen did you purchase your system?


----------



## Livzz

i ordered it at the beginning or March, but only picked it up at easter... i wasn't very happy with waiting 6 weeks but its here now and i'm enjoying it!
they even stuffed up my order - i wanted an a8n32-dlx because of the onboard wireless, but they got the A8N-premium... when i told them they decided to throw in a 108Mbps wireless adapter for free so i cant complain about that! and the reduced the video card by $150 for me!


----------



## tweaker

stolz said:
			
		

> 6040
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=4/10619403217.jpg&s=x402
> how is that score for the specs in my sig? nothing is overclocked



Your score is not valid, the test must be run at default resolution which is 1280x1024. 

Sure you can use any setting you want but be sure to mention this in your post, or this thread will become rather useless to members wanting to compare their system with others. I've seen some more than questionable posts so far.


----------



## tweaker

*Every poster in this thread must clearly state if any setting has been changed from the default to obtain given score. If no such info is given the score will be assumed valid for comparison.*​


----------



## fade2green514

good catch tweaker! i wouldn't have noticed that! lol who spends money on the software just so they can post a better score?
really... i mean you're hardware still performs the same, and your down however much the program costs lol...
i just use the trial version 

btw, 3dmark06 has BEAUTIFUL GRAPHICS! the colors and detail!
lol this is why i love my video card... lol
score's in the sig... lol


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> *Every poster in this thread must clearly state if any setting has been changed from the default to obtain given score. If no such info is given the score will be assumed valid for comparison.*​


Very good point.

Or you can say that they should get the Demo in order to achieve acurate comparisons.  SInce the full version has different tests, in addition to the ability to change settins, so that itself might affect the score.


----------



## fade2green514

lol this is making me want to upgrade my video card... badly...
lol 7900gtx all the way!!
wait nvm those pricess... lol
edit: DUAL 7900gtx all the way! haha... that would be over $1000 though... not worth it.. haha


----------



## tweaker

The PRO version that you pay for do unlock some extra test settings to play around with yes, it does not however affect the 3Dmark score obtained when being run at the default settings.

Now back on topic.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> The PRO version that you pay for do unlock some extra test settings to play around with yes, it does not however affect the 3Dmark score obtained when being run at the default settings.
> 
> Now back on topic.


You sure?  I thought if you had the PRO version then the Feature and Batch Size tests were selected as default.  I think i ran the Pro and Demo version of '03, and my score wasnt affected too much.  So i guess the big thing is people changing the resolutions and AA.


----------



## Geoff

Heres my score:






Im going to get a better video card, but i think the cpu score is pretty nice.


----------



## Beyond

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Heres my score:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to get a better video card, but i think the cpu score is pretty nice.



not bad.. kills my cpu score of 1499.  then again, i haven't overclocked at all....


----------



## fade2green514

id have to run it again to get the correct res to send it as a good quality pic...
but my score was 4508
SM2.0 was 1767
HDR/SM3.0 was 1786
and cpu was 1970
omega if you want the screenshot i've got it but the quality is too high for this forum...
my screen res is 1280x1024 and i forgot to change it when i took the screenshot... w/e
btw 4508 > 2172


----------



## Geoff

very nice, i only got 130pts lower, not bad for an intel


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> very nice, i only got 130pts lower, not bad for an intel


lol or an x1600pro 
is it stable at 3.6?

i hope to hit 2.8ghz with water cooling 
lol overclock.net helped me a lot with the o/c
btw what do you score in sisoftware?
also, let me correct you: "not bad for a " chip based on pentium 4 cores.
haha conroe will be good! even though intel designed it!


----------



## tweaker

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> if you want the screenshot i've got it but the quality is too high for this forum...


http://imageshack.us/
http://photobucket.com/
http://www.theimagehosting.com/
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/
http://www.imagecave.com/
http://www.villagephotos.com/
http://www.imagevenue.com/
http://www.glowfoto.com/
http://www.putfile.com/
http://xs.to/


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> lol or an x1600pro
> is it stable at 3.6?
> 
> i hope to hit 2.8ghz with water cooling
> lol overclock.net helped me a lot with the o/c
> btw what do you score in sisoftware?
> also, let me correct you: "not bad for a " chip based on pentium 4 cores.
> haha conroe will be good! even though intel designed it!


im buying a new card.

Yes it's stable at 3.6

What are your temps now?


----------



## stolz

tweaker said:
			
		

> Your score is not valid, the test must be run at default resolution which is 1280x1024.
> 
> Sure you can use any setting you want but be sure to mention this in your post, or this thread will become rather useless to members wanting to compare their system with others. I've seen some more than questionable posts so far.


As of the current moment, the monitor that i have cannot support that resolution...i am in the process of purchasing a 20 inch widescreen
I did not know about the resolution having to be set at 1280x1024 so i will post a new score when i get my monitor


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> This isnt 3DMark, but i couldnt find where else to put this, and i didnt want to start my own thread.
> 
> What do you think of this bench?  I was able to get my cpu to 3.8Ghz, but it wasnt completely stable.


Lets keep this thread clean, 3DMark results only. The post will be deleted.


----------



## tweaker

The mighty R580 currently burning in, so nothing is overclocked. Untweaked OS with all services running.


----------



## Geoff

Wow Tweaker, when did you get that card?  And if you dont mind me saying, but that was pretty dumb to get the XTX instead of the XT, since its only like 100Mhz slower.

And what was your overall score on that?


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> if you dont mind me saying, but that was pretty dumb to get the XTX instead of the XT, since its only like 100Mhz slower.


 
25MHz faster core, 100MHz faster memory to be precise.

Well this XTX was $15 more than the XT so what the heck. 



> And what was your overall score on that?


 
5563


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> 25MHz faster core, 100MHz faster memory to be precise.
> 
> Well this XTX was $15 more than the XT so what the heck.


Oh, i was thinking they were at least $100 difference, at least they were when they first came out.


----------



## God of Black Flame

how accurate is 3dMark06? i ask because previously my highest score was 2621 and i ran it again today, jsut for the hell of it without changing anythign in my computer (well, except my desktop image...yeah), and it jumped up to 2852.  that just seems a little excessive for a margin of error.  did i miss somethign or is that common?


----------



## Filip

Maybe then when your score was lower you were running some programs in the background and it took some of your RAM, I heard that _3DMark06 _uses RAM alot unlike the previous versions, not sure though.


----------



## God of Black Flame

nah, the only thing i ever have running in the background is SpeedFan, i turn everythign else off before i start a 3dMark run


----------



## idahoduk

I just ran 3DMark06 on my notebook (listed below) and my scores seem really low.  I had an overall score of 3673 and I ranged between .3FPS on the CPU test and 17FPS on deep freeze (the highest).  I'm thinking I might need to update my nVidia driver again and test it.  I closed all background programs so the load on my CPU was almost nothing.  Any ideas?

I just updated my video driver to the latest off of the Sager website I raised it to 3790.  My FPS still sucked.


----------



## Akareza

Any scores from 7900GT and 7900GTX cards?


----------



## idahoduk

There is mine but I'd imagine integrated video woudn't be too far off.


----------



## tweaker

Akareza said:
			
		

> Any scores from 7900GT and 7900GTX cards?


 
Should be plenty further back in the thread.


----------



## Geoff

Mine is 2688.


----------



## the bigmistake

last i remember it was about 3600


----------



## idahoduk

Maybe I didn't do too bad afterall.  I'll play around with some different drivers and see if I can get over 4000.


----------



## tweaker

Some light oc and broke 6k.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker's sig said:
			
		

> SmithField 830 3.3GHz [220x15]
> Intel D955XBK
> 2GB Samsung DDR2 PC4300
> HIS X1900XTX 512MB Avivo [710/820]
> Antec NeoPower HE 550W
> all stock


Thats not all stock


----------



## tweaker

forgot to change, fixed


----------



## ItlanChode

5636.. anyone score higher? Except for mr. 6000 over there.


----------



## Geoff

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> 5636.. anyone score higher? Except for mr. 6000 over there.


There are quite a few people here that get over 6000, people with X2's and 7900GTX's.


----------



## Geoff

Heres my CPU score:


----------



## ItlanChode

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> There are quite a few people here that get over 6000, people with X2's and 7900GTX's.


OC'd or stock? I'd suspect OC'd from this site. I need to OC!


----------



## Geoff

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> OC'd or stock? I'd suspect OC'd from this site. I need to OC!


out of curiosity, what was your cpu score in 3DMark06?


----------



## ItlanChode

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> out of curiosity, what was your cpu score in 3DMark06?


1681


----------



## Geoff

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> 1681


Nice, i bet you could beat my score (1941) with a little oc'in.


----------



## Geoff

AM2 said:
			
		

> what does 3dmarks do?


3DMark is a benchmarking program, it tests mainly your CPU and Video Card, and it gives you a score based on how well they perform.


----------



## Burgon

I am going just under 6000 , not clocked


----------



## WeatherMan

get overclocking n you can probably get around 400 - 600 more


----------



## Burgon

Bootup05 said:
			
		

> get overclocking n you can probably get around 400 - 600 more


My Comp is pretty new so i dont want to cock it yet because if something goes wrong theres no way replacing the part for a new one, i will wait a bit.


----------



## Filip

Burgon said:
			
		

> My Comp is pretty new so i dont want to cock it yet because if something goes wrong theres no way replacing the part for a new one, i will wait a bit.




I'm pretty sure nobody wants to _cock_ their PC's


----------



## WeatherMan

i certainly dont :\


----------



## ItlanChode

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Nice, i bet you could beat my score (1941) with a little oc'in.


Probably, but the CPU is the one thing I don't want to **** with.. the GPU is easy to OC, but I can truly **** my CPU, so I'll wait until I'm either playing a game that doesn't optimize dual core in the future, or when I HAVE to.


----------



## stolz

just got my new monitor so i decided to rerun this
i disabled all of the background apps and i did better then my first time


----------



## aqua marine

my 3DMark06 score is 5774 (not OC'd & using Catalyst 6.5)


----------



## Fiberop

2681 overall score with a cpu score of 1101. I guess those dual cores make quite a difference with the cpu score on this benchmarker. It seems the newer cards also kick some butt. 

Damn this computer isn't that old and it's already getting it's butt kicked on this benchmark. It does it's job but maybe in the future I'll upgrade the board, cpu and card. Video editing and gaming will be much improved.


----------



## aqua marine

I think 3DMark06 is geared more for dual core.  Same system with AMD 4000+ highest score was 4947.  I'm saving to get 2x1GB Corsair XMS 2-3-2-6 ... see if that will improve my score


----------



## Geoff

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> Probably, but the CPU is the one thing I don't want to **** with.. the GPU is easy to OC, but I can truly **** my CPU, so I'll wait until I'm either playing a game that doesn't optimize dual core in the future, or when I HAVE to.


It's very hard to damage your cpu from overclocking, unless you go crazy and raise the voltage to an extremely high level.



			
				aqua marine said:
			
		

> I think 3DMark06 is geared more for dual core.  Same system with AMD 4000+ highest score was 4947.  I'm saving to get 2x1GB Corsair XMS 2-3-2-6 ... see if that will improve my score


The CPU tests have both a single threaded and multi-threaded test, so yes dual-core or cpu's with HT get a better score.


----------



## aqua marine

I got a question ... why is my 3DMark06 score higher when setting my memory back to 2T?

when set to 1T score is 5774
when set to 2T score is 5781

Should I set it to 1T or 2T?


----------



## fade2green514

1T is better in general. maybe you had something opened during the benchmark... ctrl+alt+delete and check processes
btw benched my 7900gtx 
6058! OH BOY!


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> 1T is better in general. maybe you had something opened during the benchmark... ctrl+alt+delete and check processes
> btw benched my 7900gtx
> 6058! OH BOY!



I agree.  Every time you run it, your going to get a slightly better benchmark.  If you really want to see whats better, try running PCMark04/05 when it's set to 1T and 2T.

BTW, nice score .


----------



## Cole_ie

Here is mine,






What is the highest score so far?


----------



## fade2green514

duno you beat me pretty easily tho... but im currently running my gtx in an x8 slot, if i get another card i'll beat you easily  im not getting one though.. i didnt even pay for the one i have! lol.
plus im running my cpu 200mhz under what i can... 
i need a new psu and monitor first though. 
the cooler on this new 7900gtx has heatpipes! its so nice it runs cooler than my 7800gt and i modded that with an nv silencer!
ill bet my fps is higher than two 7900gt's in SLI in quake 4 ultra quality though  512mb vmemory vs 256mb vmemory = win in higher qualities. lol


----------



## Jet

How'd he beat you, fade2green514?


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> duno you beat me pretty easily tho... but im currently running my gtx in an x8 slot, if i get another card i'll beat you easily  im not getting one though.. i didnt even pay for the one i have! lol.
> plus im running my cpu 200mhz under what i can...
> i need a new psu and monitor first though.
> the cooler on this new 7900gtx has heatpipes! its so nice it runs cooler than my 7800gt and i modded that with an nv silencer!
> ill bet my fps is higher than two 7900gt's in SLI in quake 4 ultra quality though  512mb vmemory vs 256mb vmemory = win in higher qualities. lol





			
				Jet said:
			
		

> How'd he beat you, fade2green514?



He has dual 7900GT's in SLI, which is better than a single 7900GTX.  It's not because your running in an 8x slot, or because your cpu is 200Mhz slower.




> 512mb vmemory vs 256mb vmemory = win in higher qualities.


so a 512MB 6200 would beat a 256MB 7800GTX?


----------



## Burgon

Umm, I have a EN7900GTX and my score is lower then yours. WHY!!!!


----------



## Cole_ie

Burgon said:
			
		

> Umm, I have a EN7900GTX and my score is lower then yours. WHY!!!!


SLI my brother. Dont feel too bad, I still payed more than you. If you got another GTX you would be smoking me. Trust me if you have a GTX, you have a potentially better computer than me. Does anyone know the highest score in this thread so far?


----------



## Burgon

What does benched mean?


----------



## Geoff

Burgon said:
			
		

> What does benched mean?


It's when you run a benchmarking program.


----------



## Cole_ie

Burgon said:
			
		

> What does benched mean?


It is basically a way to see how good your computer is, and you can compare it to other's computers.


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> He has dual 7900GT's in SLI, which is better than a single 7900GTX.  It's not because your running in an 8x slot, or because your cpu is 200Mhz slower.
> 
> 
> 
> so a 512MB 6200 would beat a 256MB 7800GTX?


haha gotta be a skeptic dont you...
two 7900gt's have more processing power... like 24+24 pipelines vs. 24pipelines... but since his cards have generally the same structure just lower clocks then my card would do better in games that require a lot more than 256mb of video memory. (vmemory =30-50gbps for the cards we speak of.. system memory = 3-8gbps normally)


----------



## fade2green514

Burgon said:
			
		

> Umm, I have a EN7900GTX and my score is lower then yours. WHY!!!!


were you talking to him or me? lol


----------



## Cole_ie

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> were you talking to him or me? lol


I would assume me lol, what was your score fade?


----------



## Yo-Yo

I did a test about a month ago, it came out around 75
sigh, pitty me


----------



## Cole_ie

Yo-Yo said:
			
		

> I did a test about a month ago, it came out around 75
> sigh, pitty me


75!?!?!?!? How does your computer even run lol.


----------



## fade2green514

well 3dmark06 is damn new and needs a lot of processing power.
75 actually sounds like it might be running a P3 with old school 8mb video card graphics lol
its in my sig, and i posted it on the last page or the page before.


----------



## Burgerbob

I got a whopping 1430! i think i got max 7fps, i only have the limited edition, but i was sooo beautiful.


----------



## Jesse1984

What are the settings everyone is running them at? becasue different resolutions, different AA and AF settings are going to get different results, i havnt tried 3Dmark 06 yet but in 3Dmark 05 got "6527" and that was with 1024x1280, 4xAA and 8xAF.  I havnt read this whole thread (im too lazy lol) to see if there is a standard ppl are following but i think there should be ??? what you think?


----------



## Geoff

Jesse1984 said:
			
		

> What are the settings everyone is running them at? becasue different resolutions, different AA and AF settings are going to get different results, i havnt tried 3Dmark 06 yet but in 3Dmark 05 got "6527" and that was with 1024x1280, 4xAA and 8xAF.  I havnt read this whole thread (im too lazy lol) to see if there is a standard ppl are following but i think there should be ??? what you think?


People who get the demo can't change the settings, and people who have the pro version should be running it at default.


----------



## Jesse1984

Oh, well i bought pro and didnt even think about that! ...Oops... thanks [-0MEGA-] ill have to do a run on default then  (and maybe get 06 too)


----------



## Nutcase

Jesse tryo to OC your 7900GT core to at least 560 if you can. You´ll receive nice boost then


----------



## Jesse1984

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Jesse tryo to OC your 7900GT core to at least 560 if you can. You´ll receive nice boost then



Yeh i have had it at 540 before, i think with coolbits the max it will let me is 552 but i thought id just stay on the safe side.. it ran fine at 540 but still wanted to keep it a bit under.. i get awesome frame rates anyway in all the latest games with AA and AF and usually 1024x1280 so im pretty happy with it. I havnt tried rivatuner yet.. i think ill do that soon and see if i can squeeze a bit more out of it PM me when you get your 7900GT and we will compare!


----------



## fade2green514

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Jesse tryo to OC your 7900GT core to at least 560 if you can. You´ll receive nice boost then


if you get artifacts it lowers your score  i tried it with my 7800gt. lol


----------



## fade2green514

Jesse1984 said:
			
		

> What are the settings everyone is running them at? becasue different resolutions, different AA and AF settings are going to get different results, i havnt tried 3Dmark 06 yet but in 3Dmark 05 got "6527" and that was with 1024x1280, 4xAA and 8xAF.  I havnt read this whole thread (im too lazy lol) to see if there is a standard ppl are following but i think there should be ??? what you think?





			
				tweaker said:
			
		

> *Every poster in this thread must clearly state if any setting has been changed from the default to obtain given score. If no such info is given the score will be assumed valid for comparison.*​


the rules stated


----------



## Nutcase

Jesse try RiveTuner then. It´s far better than coolbits 

I´ll have to try my new setup when I´ll get it from my postoffice:

Asus A8N-E nForce4 Ultra
AMD 64 3000+ Venice
2x512Mb Kingston HyperX CL2 (2-3-2-6-1)
Xpertvision 7900GT Sonic 512Mb 1.2ns GDDR3 550/1400MHz stock


----------



## lincsman

4000 something on the first 3Dmark, is that 2001? Sad, I know.


----------



## Burgerbob

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Jesse try RiveTuner then. It´s far better than coolbits
> 
> I´ll have to try my new setup when I´ll get it from my postoffice:
> 
> Asus A8N-E nForce4 Ultra
> AMD 64 3000+ Venice
> 2x512Mb Kingston HyperX CL2 (*2-3-2-6-1*)
> Xpertvision 7900GT Sonic 512Mb 1.2ns GDDR3 550/1400MHz stock


Those are a lot of timings... If i OCed would i recievea noticeable boost? i have my CPU set to auto clock 10%, but if i OCed my GPU would it make a diff?


----------



## Geoff

lincsman said:
			
		

> 4000 something on the first 3Dmark, is that 2001? Sad, I know.


Thats a Celeron an 9250 for ya 

With my family comp i got 3895 in 3DMark01.  (Celeron 2.4Ghz, 512MB, 40GB, 128MB 9200SE.)


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> With my family comp i got 3895 in 3DMark01.  (Celeron 2.4Ghz, 512MB, 40GB, 128MB 9200SE.)


Replace the card, my Celeron 1300 and a Ti4600 made around 7500.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> Replace the card, my Celeron 1300 and a Ti4600 made around 7500.


Well the Ti4600 is a better card...

And i know the 9200SE is crap, but it's only used to browse the web, e-mail, aim, and the ocassional dvd.


----------



## fade2green514

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Those are a lot of timings... If i OCed would i recievea noticeable boost? i have my CPU set to auto clock 10%, but if i OCed my GPU would it make a diff?


o/cing your GPU effects the score a lot more than o/cing your processor from my experience. overclocking anything helps a bit no matter what though.


----------



## Ku-sama

mines in my sig


----------



## fade2green514

lol 6058 isn't bad. im definitely satisfied with that score... for now.
maybe i'll get a small water cooling kit and perform a voltage mod on it.
doubt it though. 700mhz + 1.8ghz is what i can max the card at already. those clocks are crazy lol...
probably almost double the clocks of my old 9800pro not to mention the newer firmware + better structure.
see, thats what i like about GPU's they actually design it better each time rather than coming up with a structure and releasing it at all different clocks. lol
i still have yet to benchmark it at those clocks though.
maybe ill do it when i get home later on..


----------



## Yo-Yo

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> I got a whopping 1430! i think i got max 7fps, i only have the limited edition, but i was sooo beautiful.



Lucky, The most I ever got was 2 but that was only on 1 test. The said 0.


----------



## Burgerbob

What is your rig? thats about what my Ti-84 would prob get, not to insult, but i didnt think that was possible.


----------



## fade2green514

lol my cpu hits 1fps more times than most peoples... i think i hit like 60fps a few times i'll have to check when i get home though. i know i at least hit 50


----------



## Jesse1984

Nutcase said:
			
		

> Xpertvision 7900GT Sonic 512Mb 1.2ns GDDR3 550/1400MHz stock


Ahhh your getting the 512 version.. you'll no doubt have a better score


----------



## fade2green514

got a new score... 6166 
thats at 2.6ghz cpu, ddr 520 3-3-3-6 dual channel
and my gpu is set to 702mhz core 1.8ghz memory.
adding another card would be better than o/cing though... and by a lot.


----------



## Cole_ie

I just got 7250 by ocing to 675/1380.


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> ddr 520 3-3-3-6 dual channel
> .


hey what do you know, almost as good as my timings. 

DDR2-700 (350Mhz) 3-3-3-8 Dual Channel.


----------



## fade2green514

lol i can get it to run stable at ddr520 3-3-2-5 but i had it at ddr532 and that runs stable 3-3-3-6. i just forgot to change the timings back. of course i still need a new psu so right when i was done benchmarking, i put the clocks back.


----------



## Burgon

Cole_ie said:
			
		

> I would assume me lol, what was your score fade?


I was talking to fade


----------



## fade2green514

probably because my processor is faster, i overclocked my 7900gtx, and my ram is faster as well.


----------



## underworld288

i got 3685 whick i thought was pretty good until i looked at some of your guys scores.


----------



## Cole_ie

underworld288 said:
			
		

> i got 3685 whick i thought was pretty good until i looked at some of your guys scores.


That isnt bad at all.


----------



## underworld288

i have a question about the scores on 3dmark06, i know its stupid but, it is the higher the score the better or the lower the better. I was asking because the more I overclock my GPU the lower my score gets.


----------



## Jesse1984

underworld288 said:
			
		

> i have a question about the scores on 3dmark06, i know its stupid but, it is the higher the score the better or the lower the better. I was asking because the more I overclock my GPU the lower my score gets.


The higher the score the better. You may have overclocked too much if your score is dropping.. As far as i know, when you start to get artifacts appearing on the screen during benchmarking its time to back off the core and mem speed a little until you no longer see artifacts appearing.. (sort of like snow on the screen) Goodluck


----------



## fade2green514

exactly...


> i got 3685 whick i thought was pretty good until i looked at some of your guys scores.


that seems low for a 7800gt. maybe its because its at stock. i have a 7800gt and it benchmarks around 4500 overclocked to 490 core 1.2ghz memory. i can't imagine dual core proc would add 1000 in 3dmark... but hey you never know.


----------



## MasterEVC

Updated my score in my sig


----------



## Jesse1984

My score is: 4257

Geez it was going slow on the CPU test on the mountain with the little mini-map thing on the right hand side.. think i need a faster CPU.. maybe 4400+ x2. Hopefully the socket 939's will drop in price now that AM2 is here


----------



## ceewi1

Jesse1984 said:
			
		

> Geez it was going slow on the CPU test on the mountain with the little mini-map thing on the right hand side..


That's normal



> think i need a faster CPU.. maybe 4400+ x2. Hopefully the socket 939's will drop in price now that AM2 is here


Only if you're finding it slow with other programs.  No point in buying a new CPU just for 3DMark!  The 3800's not bad at all.


----------



## Jesse1984

Hey MasterEVC, we have a very similar system.. if anything i would have thought that with my OS installed on my 2xraptor 10,000rpm sata drives in raid 0 that i would get slightly higher scores than you.. Your CPU is overclocked so i guess thats the difference.. since im only running at stock on my 3800+ wich is 2.41Ghz.. Whats the core and mem of your GPU?


----------



## Jesse1984

Thanks for the reply ceewi1, yeh not worth upgrading just for benchmarking.. if i did tho it would certainly impove video encoding which im doing alot of these days.. but ill wait for a while.. Dont see many Aussie's around here.. Good to see!


----------



## Geoff

Jesse1984 said:
			
		

> Geez it was going slow on the CPU test on the mountain with the little mini-map thing on the right hand side.. think i need a faster CPU.. maybe 4400+ x2. Hopefully the socket 939's will drop in price now that AM2 is here


The reason is because you have a single core, not a dual core.  Even with the X2 4800+, the FPS in both tests usually stay at 0-1FPS, with the ocassional 2FPS spike.

939 prices have come down somewhat, but the X2 prices will be dramatically reduced once Conroe comes out, the X2's will be about 35-45% lower.


----------



## Nutcase

This is kinda offtopic but I don´t feel like revive that 3dmark05 topic so I post my 05 score here just to ensure that the score is decent before running 3mdark06. So I get 7800pts something with all parts stock and after OC'ing that processor of mine to 2.2GHz I got like  8600pts something..

3DMark06 score will come as soon as I´ll dl it and I'm working on it


----------



## liquidshadow

I got 4813 on my 7800GTX. It's not overclocked as high as it used to be. I could probably get to about 5000 if I overclocked it back to 525/1400. Currently it's at 500/1300.


----------



## fade2green514

> Only if you're finding it slow with other programs.  No point in buying a new CPU just for 3DMark!  The 3800's not bad at all.


couldn't have said it better myself.
i'd be fine with my old 7800gt but my uncle bought me this 7900gtx.
as long as you can run games on high (or a quality that you're satisfied with the money) then you should be fine. honestly my 7900gtx doesn't play games any higher quality really... just a higher AA rating. lol AA isn't that great anyways.
both cards are pretty amazing though.
besides why upgrade to dual core when the only games that benefit from it are quake 4 and COD2 really... if i remember correctly at least.
3dmark does, but what difference does it make if 3dmark does, its just bragging rights lol.

btw, not only is the 3800+ "not bad"... its amazing. i mean, really... most games will be bottlenecked by the video card a lot more than they will the cpu.


----------



## Nutcase

Yep that´s the way it is 

got this everything stock except CPU @ 2.2GHz 





Good score i think.


----------



## Jesse1984

For sure.. similar to my score.. Good work.. 

P.S This isnt just an excuse to show off your flash desktop is it??


----------



## Nutcase

Hah  maybe a little.. I would like to OC my CPU to 2.4GHz or if I´d get better cooler then to 2.6GHz. And someone got that 7900GT Sonic's core over 600MHz with stock volts =) Memory won´t rise so much cause that upper cooler sink don´t get enought airflow..see for your self http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/2778/soic63wj.jpg engineers have been doing something else than their job there


----------



## fade2green514

lol my desktop theme is better.
not the wallpaper but i have the alienware themes... i duno i like it. my monitor is a beige CRT ugly thing though lol 17" 1280x1024...
i want a 19" LCD lol
what im really proud of is my score though... with the dual core and the 7900gtx lol.. its in the sig btw.


----------



## liquidshadow

Good job fade
In 2 months, I'll post my score after I build this rig

Intel Conroe 2.66 Ghz
Abit AW8D Socket T Motherboard
2GB Mushkin 4-4-3-12 RAM DDR2-800
Sapphire X1900XT
Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic
Samsung 204B 20.1" Monitor
Xclio X14s4p3 500W PSU
Cooler Master Ammo 533 Case


----------



## computermaineack

I was actually extremely disappointed with my scores:





Any suggestions on how to improve them? I'm pretty sure I can get more out of my gfx card, a 7600 GS.


----------



## liquidshadow

I'm not sure, I think that that is about average for the 7600


----------



## Cole_ie

I would think it would be more, that is weird.


----------



## MasterEVC

Jesse1984 said:
			
		

> Hey MasterEVC, we have a very similar system.. if anything i would have thought that with my OS installed on my 2xraptor 10,000rpm sata drives in raid 0 that i would get slightly higher scores than you.. Your CPU is overclocked so i guess thats the difference.. since im only running at stock on my 3800+ wich is 2.41Ghz.. Whats the core and mem of your GPU?


Heres my compare link for Futuremark:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=327092

It was 1600MHz, it wasnt at full speed. I can get it to get to 1650, maybe more. The test was run at 2.6GHz


----------



## anil099

Hey guys, Just got my 7600GS in the mail today and ran this on the system in my signature...are these average results for the 7600GS? or atleast satisfactory?


----------



## Nutcase

I think that´s pretty good. Compare to this: Athlon XP Barton 3200+ (2.2GHz) + 1gb RAM + Gainward 6800GT 420/1180 = 2666pts.. That 7600GS score is pretty nice since my 6800GT had much more power.


----------



## computermaineack

anil099 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Just got my 7600GS in the mail today and ran this on the system in my signature...are these average results for the 7600GS? or atleast satisfactory?



I think so. I've got a 7600GS also (see above post) and you scored better than I did.


----------



## computermaineack

Ok, I re-benchmarked, and got a slightly higher score. This time, I left my computer off all night, with a fan on low the whole time. While running 3dmark, I had the fan on high.


----------



## tweaker

*liquidshadow
**fade2green514*

Use PM's for chit chat, this thread is for 3DMark results only.


----------



## Geoff

I bet this is a forum record, it's with a 7950 GX2


----------



## Jesse1984

Thats madness! i wish i was rich


----------



## Nutcase

I really dunno about that  If you think it..nVidias G80 is on its way.. 7950 GX2 is nVidias last move to sell 7 series cards.. I think that if you are gonna get some money in the last quarter of 2006 then wait for G80 series


----------



## Jesse1984

Yeh but the 6 series only finished recently, the 7 series hasnt been out long.. before we know it there will be a 8,9,10 series.. it never stops! lol..


----------



## Geoff

Thats actually not my score, it was from xtreme systems.  And if you look closely, you'll see that it has a Kentsfield in it and got a 3500 on the CPU test.


----------



## spike27z

3DMark Score:	3035 
SM 2.0 Score:	1367 
SM 3.0 Score:	1245 
CPU Score:	         868 

how did I do?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

This is what i got a while back when i OCed my card to 400mhz/700mhz and 16 pipes.   Reason my vram wasnt OCed is cuz it wont OC.  At all.






Also, just for fun, this is what my old FX5200 got. LOL.


----------



## weemanpow3

i get 100.00 FPS Plus


----------



## fade2green514

weemanpow3 said:
			
		

> i get 100.00 FPS Plus


just out of curiosity how much $$ did you drop on that thing??
i mean... my friend bought a $7000 alienware comp...
i just dont think its worth that much lol...
bet u got a nice LCD tho... i need one of those. my friend bought a 21" LCD with his lol its beautiful.
sry about the chit chat... i just thought other people might want to know as well.
VERY high end system though! im sort of kind of "impressed"... of course i say kind of because im also jealous. lol


----------



## bigsaucybob

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity how much $$ did you drop on that thing??
> i mean... my friend bought a $7000 alienware comp...
> i just dont think its worth that much lol...
> bet u got a nice LCD tho... i need one of those. my friend bought a 21" LCD with his lol its beautiful.



everyone knows they arent worth that much, but they are still nice.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Yea you can build the best computer for around $4,000.


----------



## bigsaucybob

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Yea you can build the best computer for around $4,000.



The best computer isnt always the most expensive stuff you can find. The best would be the most practical. So I would say that you MIGHT be able to get away with maybe 2,500 maybe 3K.


----------



## tweaker

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> The best computer isnt always the most expensive stuff you can find. The best would be the most practical.



Bingo!

I've got my old Smithfield rig, yet noone around here seem to whoop it so far, without using a multi GPU config that is. 

(6363 using cats 6.6)


----------



## Bobo

{LSK} Otacon said:
			
		

> Also, just for fun, this is what my old FX5200 got. LOL.


I think I would get about 40 with my FX5200....512MB of system RAM...wow

I will run it as soon as I get my 7600GT.  Right now there isn't much point, running with the IGP: Geforce 6100.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I scored a 2182 w/ my system in my signature.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Bobo said:
			
		

> I think I would get about 40 with my FX5200....512MB of system RAM...wow
> 
> I will run it as soon as I get my 7600GT.  Right now there isn't much point, running with the IGP: Geforce 6100.




Integrated graphics? Hell, that IGP 6100 would pry smoke my old FX5200 LOL. That thing was such crap but OCed like a demon.  Not that OCing it really did anything for it, it was still crap.

Stock speed on my 5200 was 250/400 and i was able to get it up to 340/550 stable.  That was on stock cooling and voltage too.

Heres a pic of my old baby : )


----------



## spike27z

spike27z said:
			
		

> 3DMark Score:	3035
> SM 2.0 Score:	1367
> SM 3.0 Score:	1245
> CPU Score:	         868
> 
> how did I do?



before any ocing ^

after changing gpu clocks from 580/750 to 600/800, and cpu from 2.4ghz to 2.6ghz:

3DMark Score:	3181
SM 2.0 Score:	1426
SM 3.0 Score:	1304
CPU Score:	         919


----------



## Synay

And here are mine humble score


----------



## r3dh3adkid

Stock





Overclocked


----------



## tommycompton

here's mine, next stop 10000+


----------



## Motoxrdude

I dont see how you guys get such high scores. I have a A64 3500+ and a x850XT and i get around a 1950.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I dont see how you guys get such high scores. I have a A64 3500+ and a x850XT and i get around a 1950.



Your specs are this right?

Athlon 64 3500+
ASUS A8R-MVP
1GB DDR400
Radeon X850XT


----------



## Motoxrdude

monkeysims said:
			
		

> Your specs are this right?
> 
> Athlon 64 3500+
> ASUS A8R-MVP
> 1GB DDR400
> Radeon X850XT


Yuep


----------



## skidude

Thats at stock im gonna OC and see what i get.

EDIT- With a little CPU OC'ing I managed this score, gonna try OC'ing the gfx card next


----------



## bebopin64

with my new rig with mild OC.


----------



## Ku-sama

i hit somewhere in the 13,XXX range.... im too lazy to reinstall and look again


----------



## Filip

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I dont see how you guys get such high scores. I have a A64 3500+ and a x850XT and i get around a 1950.



Well your score is a bit lower than it should be with X850 TBH, more like 2100ish, maybe more, 2.0 shaders bring the score down, that's why 6800's GT's and Ultras have scores like 2600+

How much do you get in 05 btw?


----------



## Motoxrdude

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Well your score is a bit lower than it should be with X850 TBH, more like 2100ish, maybe more, 2.0 shaders bring the score down, that's why 6800's GT's and Ultras have scores like 2600+
> 
> How much do you get in 05 btw?


Not sure, ill tell you when i download it and run it.


----------



## tommycompton

turned up the volume a bit.


----------



## Ku-sama

okay, after heavy overclocking... i got 16,533


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

With CPU overclocked to 2.81Ghz and GPU overclocked to 500/850. My best score I've ever gotten was a 3,106 (something like that). That was with the CPU overlcocked to 3.01Ghz and the GPU overclocked to 626/860.


----------



## Cromewell

> Ku-sama "says" he got 16K with his X6800 and 7950GX2.


Yes but not long ago didn't Ku-sama also have an FX62 rig?

Can you tell me the aa number on your motherboard? It's on the box so you don't need the rig to check.

Sounds a lot like that guy (can't remember his company) that built systems a few years ago claiming that he got upwards of 20k 3DMarks and put magazine review editors choice labels (like PC Gamer and stuff) on because they reviewed the chipsets...


----------



## Ku-sama

i got the computer via my company i worked for, so i dont have the boxes, but ill call him... i might just give back this rig as well.... sure, it outpreforms my 4000+, but its not worth the extra 6.5k to me anymore.... even it was starting to feel like my 4000+... dont get me wrong, there was nothing wrong with it... just that it seems like a waste... i dont even do anything that harddrive intensive....


----------



## Cromewell

Of course with a stock settings with an X6800 and a 7800GTX on a D975XBX 3DMark06 scores 4916. To reach 16000 and change has to be clocked quite fast...


----------



## mrjack

I only got 1781 3DMarks, guess it's due to the fact that I couldn't run any SM3 benchmarks. Cause I get more 3DMarks in 05 than monkeysims but less than he does in 06.


----------



## Geoff

mrjack said:


> I only got 1781 3DMarks, guess it's due to the fact that I couldn't run any SM3 benchmarks. Cause I get more 3DMarks in 05 than monkeysims but less than he does in 06.



Only ATI's X1K series has SM3.  I have the same problem, i get a tad over 2000 I think though.


----------



## tweaker

Ok guys get back on topic, which is your personal 06 scores.


----------



## Pr0

Can anyone pull a 20k on 3dmark06? or have anyone in hall of fame did?


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> Can anyone pull a 20k on 3dmark06? or have anyone in hall of fame did?



The highest so far on record (according to futuremark), is 16,100.  That was done with a Core 2 Duo overclocked to around 4Ghz, and dual 7900GTX's in SLI.


----------



## Archangel

damn... when i see these scores, i can only immagine what a bitch d3m06 must be..    downloading atm,  i'll post a pic soon


----------



## Ku-sama

like i said, i got about 16,3XX points.... i could do better if i still had the rig... i was on 20F refridgerated antifreeze cooling, and if i could get the system back, id use Dry Ica and get somewhere close to 17k... i was only at 4.2GHz and i didnt jack the FSB much at all


----------



## Archangel

not so bad, considering the crappy CPU score i guess

I run win Xp x60 pro btw, i dont know if that makes a difference tough

edit:  and maybe not running a antivirus program for over 6 months isnt really a great help too i think..  maybe i need to reformat it once again


----------



## bebopin64

tommycompton said:


> turned up the volume a bit.



how come your scores are 4000 higher than mine?  the only differences is that I have a single core 3800+ which would account for 1000 on account of the cpu score.  I am running the ati radeon x1900xt 512mb which I know would not cause this difference because it usually gets the same or bbetter benchmark scores.  are you running sli?


----------



## Ku-sama

his rig: http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e29/tommycompton/my rig/newcase/

he's got 2 7900GTX's in SLI


----------



## bebopin64

so it is sli.  i couldnt tell from the ss.


----------



## Pr0

I want to see what a conroe e6600 can do with x1900xtx. I think it will score around 13-16k with oc just the cpu


----------



## Ku-sama

well, no, Pr0, the E6600 and an X1900XTX... not that great, someone had crossfire X1900XTX's and a X6800 and got 16,100 overclocked.... i beat that score with an X6800 and quad SLI with two 7950GX2's, both overclocked on 20F water.... what you stated isnt possible


----------



## Pr0

Ku-sama said:


> well, no, Pr0, the E6600 and an X1900XTX... not that great, someone had crossfire X1900XTX's and a X6800 and got 16,100 overclocked.... i beat that score with an X6800 and quad SLI with two 7950GX2's, both overclocked on 20F water.... what you stated isnt possible




The only difference i see between e6800 and e6600 is the clock speed. 2.4 and 2.93. And I can easily overclock to e6800 speed and save some money. The good part about the e6600 is that it owns fx62 . so if people can score 9-10 with 4800+ then I dont think e6600 would disappoint me. I will give it a try though and see what i can get with my benchmark. 

specs

Conroe E6600
Asus p5w dh deluxe
Corsair xms xtreme ddr2 2x 1GB timing 4.4.4.12
WD Raptor 150GB 10k RPM
Sappire X1900xtx 512mb
XClio 650 Watts PSU
COOLER MASTER Stacker 830 RC-830-SSN1 Silver Aluminum w/ all 9 fans on  
                                            Waiting for the CPU to arrive
Until then i can just watch others benchmarks


----------



## Ku-sama

i cant wait.... i want someone to beat my 16,3XX here


----------



## P11

Ku-sama said:


> i cant wait.... i want someone to beat my 16,3XX here



I'm guessing its gonna take 3-4 months to beat that.


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> The only difference i see between e6800 and e6600 is the clock speed. 2.4 and 2.93. And I can easily overclock to e6800 speed and save some money.


Thats the only speed difference, however the x6800 has unlocked multipliers, where as the E6600 doesn't.





Ku-sama said:


> i cant wait.... i want someone to beat my 16,3XX here


You have not shown any proof at all, all you did was tell us what you got, so your score can't be trusted.  Unless you show us some realistic proof, such as a screenshot showing the details of the test, or the futuremark record site, then your score isn't a record.


----------



## Cromewell

Ok, I got 24235. A core 3 octanium engineering sample and a pair of R700s in crossfire


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Ok, I got 24235. A core 3 octanium engineering sample and a pair of R700s in crossfire



Do you have some screenies, or are you pulling a ku-sama


----------



## Cromewell

Sure....


----------



## Pr0

Cromewell said:


> Sure....



with what specs?


----------



## Cromewell

> with what specs?


 http://www.computerforum.com/401000-post446.html


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> Sure....



Ouch, looks like he beat your record ku-sama. 

And even he goes so far as to make an effort to prove the score he made, you could have at least edited a score to make it look legit...


----------



## Synay

The only thing that bothers me is that I've never heard of a processor like that. Can anyone provide me with some link so I can read something about it? An to R700's too as I'd be gratefull for it. Thanx.


----------



## fade2green514

i dont see why it would bother you... thats a great score. i mean damn i want hardware to be that good in a year! i got what... 1/4 of his score with the hardware that was the best (for a single card configuration at least) a couple of months ago. thats a really good score, im sure the software advances helped along with the hardware advances... say support for dx 10? lol

btw i'd like to mention that i didnt think the graphics in 3dmark06 were a WHOLE lot better... probably better lighting and shading but not much in terms of the 3d effect, and whos going to need the type of FPS that this hardware provides anyways? most games have a cap of 60-75 fps unless you hack it or go into the console and disable it. personally, i used to get like 500fps in halo when i had it installed.. i couldn't do anything because the damn aliens were so fast. i had to turn on vsync.


----------



## Cromewell

> And even he goes so far as to make an effort to prove the score he made, you could have at least edited a score to make it look legit...


You mean mine doesn't look legit? 


> The only thing that bothers me is that I've never heard of a processor like that.


That shouldn't be the only thing that bothers you about it


----------



## Geoff

Am I the only one who picked up on Cromewell's sarcasm in his original score post?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Cromewell said:


> You mean mine doesn't look legit? That shouldn't be the only thing that bothers you about it



Can you take screen shot that displays your scores and your spec in 3dmark06!


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> Can you take screen shot that displays your scores and your spec in 3dmark06!



You can move the score section over, and then you can see what 3DMark says the specs are.  But as Cromewell showed, those can be easily edited


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];401755 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who picked up on Cromewell's sarcasm in his original score post?



I got it, I kinda chuckled when I was reading and people didn't know he was joking.


----------



## Synay

I tought there's something wrong with the score  Now I can lough at myself I didn't pick it up earlier


----------



## Cromewell

I'm still shocked only 1 person (2 counting omega but he didn't really say anything about it) asked about a core 3 octanium or R700


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> I'm still shocked only 1 person (2 counting omega but he didn't really say anything about it) asked about a core 3 octanium or R700



I didn't ask because I knew they werent released yet.


----------



## Pr0

OK guys the monster has arrived.. Now what score will I get with this setup?


----------



## Cromewell

Judging by the fans all those fans...4500ish. You can always tell how good a system is by the choice of LED fans


----------



## Pr0

Im pretty sure it will score more then 10k. what do you guyz say?


----------



## fade2green514

i'd say in the 7500 range. the x1900xtx scores very close to my card and with that proc he'll score a lot higher. if you plan on overclock the core 2 duo, id say around 8000 to 8500.
if it were dual video cards id say over 10,000


Cromewell said:


> Judging by the fans all those fans...4500ish. You can always tell how good a system is by the choice of LED fans


yea my 7800gt scored that high. x1900xtx is a much better card.
btw i think im keeping the GTX


----------



## Pr0

fade2green514 said:


> i'd say in the 7500 range. the x1900xtx scores very close to my card and with that proc he'll score a lot higher. if you plan on overclock the core 2 duo, id say around 8500.
> if it were dual video cards id say over 10,000
> 
> yea my 7800gt scored that high. x1900xtx is a much better card.
> btw i think im keeping the GTX



People have score over 10k with out the help of crossfire. All they need is highend GPU and a powerful cpu. But I think its best that i should try it out and find out.


----------



## Cromewell

To be honest I didn't really look at the pic and didn't read the sig (nor did I know that the sig was the system in the pic cause I didn't read it ). All I really saw was a bunch of stupid led fans. 

IMO 3DMark is a waste of time but I agree, it'll probably be ballpark 7k-9k


----------



## iggy101

*my first run*

i have had this system for awhile and i wanted to benchmark it for some time but this is what i got today right after i downloaded it  i was pretty pleased beacuse i built this system for $650 the system is the same as in my sig


----------



## fade2green514

Pr0 said:


> People have score over 10k with out the help of crossfire. All they need is highend GPU and a powerful cpu. But I think its best that i should try it out and find out.



my x2 3800+ at 2.6ghz paired with an overclocked 7900gtx scored 6166. you need a dual card setup to get over 10k in 3dmark06. one guy in the SLI club on nvidia had a 2.8ghz dual core amd paired with two 7900gtx's and scored around 10k but he had dual cards.

benchmark it already! lol

ok wait now... that many fans is ridiculous. i was wondering why you had so many and then i checked the case on newegg.. $250 for a damn case?! and then youve got to buy fans for it?? for $250 you'd think it would at least come fully loaded with case fans lol...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119103
in case anyone wants to see it...
i wanna know how loud it is.. haha


----------



## Pr0

fade2green514 said:


> my x2 3800+ at 2.6ghz paired with an overclocked 7900gtx scored 6166. you need a dual card setup to get over 10k in 3dmark06. one guy in the SLI club on nvidia had a 2.8ghz dual core amd paired with two 7900gtx's and scored around 10k but he had dual cards.
> 
> benchmark it already! lol
> 
> ok wait now... that many fans is ridiculous. i was wondering why you had so many and then i checked the case on newegg.. $250 for a damn case?! and then youve got to buy fans for it?? for $250 you'd think it would at least come fully loaded with case fans lol...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119103
> in case anyone wants to see it...
> i wanna know how loud it is.. haha



I love that case and its not loud at all I cant even  hear it from my chair. the pc is right next to my desk and i cant hear it. Thats the good thing about that case. More cooling and less noise. And I love that zalman fan its a HUGE fan.


----------



## fade2green514

post your benchmark... thats what this thread was made for.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

486-lol i own the 3dmark btw i scored 2k+ with my cpu but seeing as i have onboard nvidia 6100 i averaged about 1 fps the entire time but i hit 4 once!


----------



## ckfordy

heres mine.  is this to low for mine cause i thought it would be at least 4000.


----------



## fade2green514

advertising for ford or something? lol
nahh that sounds about right. my 7800gt paired with my X2 3800+ @ 2.6ghz would yield around 4500... so you're probably closer to where you should be since video card processing power matters the most with the 3dmark benchmarks.

same proc with my 7900gtx would hit 6166 but my psu couldnt let me leave it overclocked. with my new psu it should but im selling this rig soon n e ways for a new one... whether i sell it with the 7800gt or the 7900gtx, i will sell it.


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:


> heres mine.  is this to low for mine cause i thought it would be at least 4000.



Thats not low at all.  I only got around 2500 with my 7600GS.


----------



## ckfordy

fade2green514 said:


> advertising for ford or something? lol
> nahh that sounds about right. my 7800gt paired with my X2 3800+ @ 2.6ghz would yield around 4500... so you're probably closer to where you should be since video card processing power matters the most with the 3dmark benchmarks.
> 
> same proc with my 7900gtx would hit 6166 but my psu couldnt let me leave it overclocked. with my new psu it should but im selling this rig soon n e ways for a new one... whether i sell it with the 7800gt or the 7900gtx, i will sell it.


 
I am not advertising for ford thats my desktop background you see behind the 3d mark stuff is a car i dont know why you think i was advertising.  



			
				[-0MEGA-];408508 said:
			
		

> Thats not low at all. I only got around 2500 with my 7600GS.


 
Good i thought it was low guess not.  Now i will overclock my videocard and processor and see what score i get.


----------



## fade2green514

ckfordy said:


> I am not advertising for ford thats my desktop background you see behind the 3d mark stuff is a car i dont know why you think i was advertising.



because of the huge ford logo. thats why i thought you were advertising for them... and actually, you are whether you meant to do it or not. you couldve just cropped the picture down to the 3dmark06 score.

weird though you score around 800 on the cpu score... my x2 3800+ got an 1900 @ 2.6ghz lol i guess dual core does help a lot


----------



## bebopin64

ckfordy said:


> heres mine.  is this to low for mine cause i thought it would be at least 4000.



Why would you have a GT-H as a background?  I mean come one a GT-H???  The weak mustang for naive car renters.


----------



## Justin_Garrett

System specs

P4 2.93GHz, 533MHz fsb
Asus PTGD1-LA mobo
1.25GB ram
X1800XT 256mb clocked to 634 core/ 760 memory
160GB Western Digital hard drive, 80GB Hard drive
Epower 500W duel rail psu
Catalyst 6.8 drivers

Any ideas why my score is so low? Could it be my processor?


----------



## Geoff

Justin_Garrett said:


> Any ideas why my score is so low? Could it be my processor?



It is, that processor is a severe bottleneck in benchmarks, and games.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Heres what my 6800 scored.......





Thats what i got when i first got the card, and that was at stock settings, i havent benched in a while though.


----------



## WeatherMan

Try taking the dual screen off for the moment, you will get better scores as the gpu will not be rendering images for the second screen and will be able to focus mainly on your primary monitor


----------



## Justin_Garrett

[-0MEGA-];411026 said:
			
		

> It is, that processor is a severe bottleneck in benchmarks, and games.


Alright...that's what I was thinking, and what I was told when I bought the card. Here's my current motherboard and cpu info. Someone on another forum said that my motherboard may not support duel core? Any good suggestions for a new processor in the $100-$200 range?


----------



## pbdr

So I dowloaded and nstalled the demo vrsion ran it and got much lower than I was expecting.

662 3D Marks
SM2.0 of 258
HDR/SM3.0 of 206
CPU Score of 1431

This seems like a fairly miserable performance to me; is the problem the GPU being the bottle neck or is something else wrong?

Today (actrually before this) I ordered a new GPU (XFX 7600GT).  An estimates as to how much that will improve things?

My current system is in my sig and is running stock (no OC).


----------



## 1+3+3=7

heres what 7800gt scored


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7;411882's sig said:
			
		

> amd x2 3500+



Theres no such thing as an X2 3500+...


----------



## Ku-sama

typo??


----------



## 1+3+3=7

[-0MEGA-];411898 said:
			
		

> Theres no such thing as an X2 3500+...



I meant amd 3500+


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Ku-sama said:


> typo??



what do you mean?


----------



## Ku-sama

i thought that maybe you ment to say 3800+ X2 or a 3500+ 64..


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Ku-sama said:


> i thought that maybe you ment to say 3800+ X2 or a 3500+ 64..



o ok is that a good score? im new to this thread.


----------



## ckfordy

fade2green514 said:


> because of the huge ford logo. thats why i thought you were advertising for them... and actually, you are whether you meant to do it or not. you couldve just cropped the picture down to the 3dmark06 score.
> 
> weird though you score around 800 on the cpu score... my x2 3800+ got an 1900 @ 2.6ghz lol i guess dual core does help a lot


 
You know you can get a life and get over it I AM NOT ADVERTISING FOR THEM.  I dont have to do anything to the picture but what you can do is shutup about this and stop saying that i am advertising all it is is a desktop background that i found on google with a car that i liked.  Ill overclock my cpu and see what i get for cpu score wise.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

hello, I need help with my 3dmark06 score. Is 6.2k a good score with my current rig?


----------



## ckfordy

1+3+3=7 said:


> hello, I need help with my 3dmark06 score. Is 6.2k a good score with my current rig?


 

First of all dont bump the thread  after 38 mins cause you dont get a answer quick enough somebody will answer.  Now that is a pretty good score for your rig.


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> I meant amd 3500+



It can't be a 3500+...

If you got that for a CPU score, you need to have a high-clocked A64 X2.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

[-0MEGA-];412001 said:
			
		

> It can't be a 3500+...
> 
> If you got that for a CPU score, you need to have a high-clocked A64 X2.



Its an x2 4800+ sorry my mistake.


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> Its an x2 4800+ sorry my mistake.



How could you not know if you had an A64 3500+, or an X2 4800+?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

[-0MEGA-];412103 said:
			
		

> How could you not know if you had an A64 3500+, or an X2 4800+?



I dunno the person that builded it said now its x2 4800+ anywayz this what i got the second time.


----------



## tommycompton

right under the score window the other window shows what your system is, try taking a screen shot with the score window out of the way.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

tommycompton said:


> right under the score window the other window shows what your system is, try taking a screen shot with the score window out of the way.



WoW   How much did you pay on your system? 2 7900gtx's and x2 4800+ together?


----------



## tommycompton

lots


----------



## 1+3+3=7

tommycompton said:


> lots



Man i feel bad. I should of waited for R580 thats coming out.


----------



## Ku-sama

about 1.8K, right Tommy?


----------



## tommycompton

Ku-sama said:


> about 1.8K, right Tommy?


i'm guessing about 4 g's for my whole system



> Man i feel bad. I should of waited for conroe and the r590 thats coming out.


meh, there will always be something newer and better coming out.
i'll probably upgrade in about a year anyway.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Ku-sama said:


> about 1.8K, right Tommy?



Noway right now it cost way less then that. When did he bought it? How long was it when the price went down?


----------



## tommycompton

1+3+3=7 said:


> Noway right now it cost way less then that. When did he bought it? How long was it when the price went down?


the chip was 800 and the gpu's where 750 a piece when i bought them, pre price cuts.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Ku-sama said:


> about 1.8K, right Tommy?



LOL what happen to your X6800 conroe cpu?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

tommycompton said:


> the chip was 800 and the gpu's where 750 a piece when i bought them, pre price cuts.



Really? so what can your system do that my system cant do? Im pretty sure it plays any games right now.


----------



## tommycompton

1+3+3=7 said:


> Really? so what can your system do that my system cant do? Im pretty sure it plays any games right now.



haha, bench mark higher


----------



## 1+3+3=7

tommycompton said:


> haha, bench mark higer



Well try bench marking it again after you take out 1 7900gtx. So it can be fair even. Im pretty sure you wont score more then mines


----------



## tommycompton

1+3+3=7 said:


> Well try bench marking it again after you take out 1 7900gtx. So it can be fair even. Im pretty sure you wont score more then mines



well for one i have a gtx overclocked and another gig of ram, but i'm sure it wouldn't take much for you to catch up.
plus my raptors load 3d mark nice and fast, and my temps stay super cool so i can overclock my rig.
but other than that i guess we'd be equal.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

tommycompton said:


> well for one i have a gtx overclocked and another gig of ram, but i'm sure it wouldn't take much for you to catch up.
> plus my raptors load 3d mark nice and fast, and my temps stay super cool so i can overclock my rig.
> but other than that i guess we'd be equal.



And I paid less than 1k on my system.


----------



## tommycompton

1+3+3=7 said:


> And I paid less than 1k on my system.


that is true but does yours look as good as mine?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

tommycompton said:


> that is true but does yours look as good as mine?



Looks can be deceiving you know. Remember Mines a beast whiles yours a beauty. haha


----------



## tommycompton

1+3+3=7 said:


> Looks can be deceiving you know. Remember Mines a beast whiles yours a beauty. haha



if i stripped mine down we'd be comparing the same system, i'm sure i could have waited another year and paid far less. this time next year i'll end up buying one of the top chip and gpu's only to have them cut prices when something new comes out again.
its all about what your happy with spending.


----------



## TonyBAMF

6599 no OC with sig


----------



## pbdr

pbdr said:


> So I dowloaded and nstalled the demo vrsion ran it and got much lower than I was expecting.
> 
> 662 3D Marks
> SM2.0 of 258
> HDR/SM3.0 of 206
> CPU Score of 1431
> 
> This seems like a fairly miserable performance to me; is the problem the GPU being the bottle neck or is something else wrong?
> 
> Today (actrually before this) I ordered a new GPU (XFX 7600GT).  An estimates as to how much that will improve things?
> 
> My current system is in my sig and is running stock (no OC).



Sorry to bump this, but I was hoping someone would give me a response on the depressing numbers quoted above, and it seems the discussion has moved on before anyone had a chance.

I am wondering if replacing the video card will get me into respectable benchmark numbers or if there may be other performance issues that need to be addressed.

Again my current rig is in my sig and I ordered an XFX GeForce 7600 GT xxx edition to upgrade trhe GPU.

Thanks


----------



## tommycompton

can you play games? it should't be that low. perhaps you have the wrong drivers installed. also make sure you have dual monitor disabled, disable any antivirus, antispy programs, or any other uneeded programs running in the background. disable cool and quiet.
get the amd dual core optimizer if you haven't already.
and try upping the affinity on 3dmark.
your cpu score seems okay, and the 7600 should help, but you should not have that low of a score.
also is your psu capabale or running that system mainly your gpu.
check you settings on your gpu try defaults and use defaults in 3dmark.


----------



## Maddhatter

actually for that card...thats rather normal sad to say...with a 7600GT you can expect anywhere between 2500 and 3000 points maybe more since your system is pretty good


----------



## tommycompton

yikes, then you'd even be better off with a higher end 6 series card. my 3400+ with a 6600gtx oc wouldn't perform that bad.


----------



## Burgerbob

I got at least 1200 points with my rig, it was definitely your 7300.


----------



## ADE

My SM2.0 (what ever that is) is 150 nad my CPU score is 772. score 322 I think.
YAH I'M KICKIN A**!!!!!


----------



## pbdr

Thanks for the responses, sonds like the 7300 GS being the culprit is the consensus.  I will wait until I get the new card and post the new numbers.

A few things though: TommyCompton suggested shutting down a lot of other stuff to run the benchmark; is that helpful?

Also, I have the most recent AMD Dual Core Optimizer installed, do I have t worry about the xp/dual core "hotfix" issue?


----------



## tommycompton

pbdr said:


> Thanks for the responses, sonds like the 7300 GS being the culprit is the consensus.  I will wait until I get the new card and post the new numbers.
> 
> A few things though: TommyCompton suggested shutting down a lot of other stuff to run the benchmark; is that helpful?
> 
> Also, I have the most recent AMD Dual Core Optimizer installed, do I have t worry about the xp/dual core "hotfix" issue?


yup it will help with your cpu score to turn a few background processes off, and some people use both the hotfix and the optimizer and report good results. you will have to alter the registry if you want cool and quiet to still work.


----------



## Maddhatter

it helps but the difference isn't jaw dropping...it'll be like 10 -40 points different


----------



## tommycompton

that depends what you have running and what system you are marking, it could make a world of difference.


----------



## pbdr

Well I got my new card (XFX GeForce 7600 GT) and it made all the difference.  

My new marks, with no overclocking, are:

3D Marks of 3496
SM2.0 of 1419
HDR/SM3.0 of 1301
CPU Score of 1655


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Ok here is the score. With my New System.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Atleast it beats tommy's Cpu Score.


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> Atleast it beats tommy's Cpu Score.



Whats your FX-60 clocked at?  That seems really high, especially since Fade2Green's X2 3800+ @ 2.6ghz didnt even reach 2K.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Thats nothing heres what I got the second try .


----------



## Geoff

You only got 2 more points, lol.


----------



## Filip

Any single 7900GT's above 6000? I'm getting one soon so...

I read some reviews about oveclocking them and saw some benchmarks, dang, vRAM from 1320MHz to 1800Mhz, now that's a damn high overclock, better than a single stock 7900GTX, 100% of tested cards reached 1650MHz. Highest overclocked one was from Club3D btw


----------



## 1+3+3=7

No I dont think it will. Not Unless your CPU pulls something like mines in that 3dmark. You will need x2 4800 or fx60 or higher for it to work.


----------



## Yo-Yo

768 3d marks  (HDR/SM3.0 not supported)
hmm... the same amout I have in RAM


----------



## Filip

1+3+3=7 said:


> No I dont think it will. Not Unless your CPU pulls something like mines in that 3dmark. You will need x2 4800 or fx60 or higher for it to work.



I rarely/never play any other game except CS:S so I don't care (maybe a bit of FEAR), but on 3DMark05 I'll get above 10k for sure. As for my CPU, clocked at 2.8GHz it's rated as 4400+, lol, my cpu is fine, don't do much multitasking so no need for dual core for now as CS:S is not optimized for dual cores, yet.


----------



## jonny-chip

What is 3dmark i dont understand so you guys are saying it improves the cpu or what???


----------



## Filip

jonny-chip said:


> What is 3dmark i dont understand so you guys are saying it improves the cpu or what???



http://www.futuremark.com/


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> No I dont think it will. Not Unless your CPU pulls something like mines in that 3dmark. You will need x2 4800 or fx60 or higher for it to work.



So what is your FX-60 clocked at?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

[-0MEGA-];420031 said:
			
		

> So what is your FX-60 clocked at?



3.6 ghz 17x multiplier


----------



## Archangel

what cooling do you use?    would be nice if i get mine that high too ^_^


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> what cooling do you use?    would be nice if i get mine that high too ^_^



Are you really going to spend 350 on fx 60? when you can buy a better processor for the same price? And are you a male or female? I get your avatar confused with your gender.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Archangel said:


> what cooling do you use?    would be nice if i get mine that high too ^_^



The CPU overclocked to 3.6ghz with Prometeia Mach II GT. Its pretty big. If you have the money get it and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I got a 2028.... is that bad?


----------



## Filip

Nah, that's ok, it's what that GPU should score, but it's not something special.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

That's a relief.... my fps never got above 11 and during my CPU tests, never got above 1!!!


----------



## CS Source Lover

1+3+3=7 said:


> Thats nothing heres what I got the second try .



Damn leet you have the highest cpu score in this forum.


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Are you really going to spend 350 on fx 60? when you can buy a better processor for the same price? And are you a male or female? I get your avatar confused with your gender.



  wasn't that obvious so far?   you're the first one to ask tough 
anyhow,  what CPU do you mean?


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> wasn't that obvious so far?   you're the first one to ask tough
> anyhow,  what CPU do you mean?



So you are a female   nvm me your system wont run conroe you need a new mobo.


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> So you are a female   nvm me your system wont run conroe you need a new mobo.



true,   if i would go for a conroe, i would need to buy a new mobo too..   then the fx-60 is the better solution


----------



## DKdeadly

Its not the highest he has in this forum after i overclocked my cpu to 3.4 ghz its gonna smoke that amd.With 2.88 i got a cpu score of 2400.


----------



## Archangel

DKdeadly said:


> Its not the highest he has in this forum after i overclocked my cpu to 3.4 ghz its gonna smoke that amd.With 2.88 i got a cpu score of 2400.



he has 2979 tough..


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> Its not the highest he has in this forum after i overclocked my cpu to 3.4 ghz its gonna smoke that amd.With 2.88 i got a cpu score of 2400.




That would be the day conroe beats my cpu. But go ahead overclock it to 3.0+ and you wont get more then my cpu score i promise you that.


----------



## fade2green514

actually a core 2 duo at 3ghz will perform quite like an fx processor at 3.75ghz... sorry.
its shown in benchmarks to be 25% better than athlon 64. 3ghz*1.25=3.75ghz
plus, they're overclockable to 3.4ghz on stock voltage, on air cooling.
so you wasted $900 on cooling huh? lol
buying a super amazing cooling system and overclocking a chip way past what its normal potentials are isn't that tough, its just long boring and expensive which is why nobody ever does it... not to mention the maintenance is ridiculous... even on water cooled rigs. i mean i havent touched the inside of my case for its cooling system in probably a couple of months and that was only because i was bored so i decided to sand the ihs down to a mirrored finish.
i mean really, great overclock and everything, but core 2 duo beats it.
with an e6600 and that cooler, i'd bet you could surpass 4ghz quite easily... and therefore 5ghz athlon 64 X2 standards...
i'd say it all comes down to the fact that the core 2 duo #1 has better architecture, and #2 is built upon a 65nm standard... the fx series is still being produced as 90nm which gives it a big overclocking disadvantage.
then again, 3dmark06 could be different than other cpu tests... in either case the core 2 duo is still a better proc, and he didn't spend $900 on cooling for it. lol


----------



## DKdeadly

yup but zalman 9500 is a good cooler but when i was at 3.4 i had to go down it was at 60 and going a little over.But at 2.88 my idle temp is about 39 and load 50.PLus you chip is overclocked amost to the max and the life of it is poor.I didnt even have to raise anything then the fsb to reach 2.88 and if i would go a little with oc ram and vcore it would overclock smooth like butter.I would never pay 900 for phase.No use just get watercooling for 300 bucks from dangerden and that is top of the line.At least that is what i would do.And 1+3+3=7 can you run pcmark05 on your pc and let me see the cpu and memory score of your pc.You could check out mines in the desktop computer section.Also you can check out my pc in the General Computer Chat  in the Post A Pic Of Your Pc Here  its on the 160 page on the botton you have to click on the links And i dont know if you knew but i had an fx60 machine.For couple of days.I posted it in my sig.It was very fast but comparing to core 2 duo its nothing.A core 2 duo like mine and with my motherboard is able to reach 4 ghz with watercooling.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

I heard enough I want to see if his core 2 duo will score more then my cpu in 3dmark 06. and Overclock your cpu to 3.4ghz it wont score more then mines. Come on 3dmark06 test shouldnt take that long.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Archangel said:


> he has 2979 tough..



I want to see if his core to duo can even come that far.


----------



## fade2green514

i want to see screen shots of the score, and the frequency of the chips overclocked so we can verify what frequency they're at... because an fx-60 at 3.6ghz should score more around 2700 if you ask me... either way, i dont want to hear anymore arguing i want proof lol...

i want to see if anyone can hit 10k in 06 lol
http://www.slizone.com/content/slizone/clubsli.html
one guy scored 13203 lol
thats with an fx-60 at 2.8ghz and two 7900gtx's... 
not sure how valid 13203 is though lol that confuses me


----------



## DKdeadly

ight men you want to see my conroe beat your fx hold up man.I am doing it now.But do you pcmark05 scores too man.First i gotta download it it takes about 30 min then overclocking like 1 hour and i am done.Mabye less.


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> That would be the day conroe beats my cpu. But go ahead overclock it to 3.0+ and you wont get more then my cpu score i promise you that.



A 3Ghz C2D is much better then a 3.6Ghz FX60, anyday.


----------



## DKdeadly

yea i  know but i will prove it too him cuz he doesint know what CORE 2 DUO MEANS.


----------



## fade2green514

check this out
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarki...graphics-benchmarking.html?highlight=3dmark06


----------



## DKdeadly

nice we will see how much i am going to smoke that amd fx 60 3.6.Already 26% downloaded of 3dmakr06.


----------



## fade2green514

we should get a whole thread just about comparing these two processors... a 3.6ghz athlon x2 is pretty rare, we should have you guys run a bunch of benchmarks to see what advantages and disadvantages there are..
im thinking sisoftware cpu arithmetic and multimedia benchmarks... pcmark05, 3dmark06, 3dmark05, and finally SuperPi... that should cover it. 
say... default settings, and then both of them at 3ghz, and w/e else you want to do?
haha you're probably not willing to do all of that... but if you do make sure you both use the same versions of sisoftware sandra, and you both use the same version of superpi.


----------



## DKdeadly

we could do it as long as if he want to.But he is not on.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Make sure your downloading the 3dmark06 and test that. I want to you beat 3k in cpu.


----------



## DKdeadly

so far i got this:





and i cant go more because i dont have right now mabye tomorrow.But i dont even have to because of course my conroe is going to beat it .But there is something wrong because i got same score with 2.88 so wtf.I dont want to fuk around with my chip.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> so far i got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i cant go more because i dont have right now mabye tomorrow.But i dont even have to because of course my conroe is going to beat it .But there is something wrong because i got same score with 2.88 so wtf.I dont want to fuk around with my chip.



Alright I will post mines in 6 mins. And thats right Conroes Doesnt stand a chance against my monster.


----------



## DKdeadly

PLZ you have at 3.6.And my score is close but something is fk because i had the same shit before.And you have phase i cant go as high as you with air.But you spend on you fx and phase about 2 thousands and i didnt even pay that much for my whole system.


----------



## Pr0

WoW he got 2979 with that processor.


----------



## DKdeadly

pro do have that pc that is in your sig or its you future rig?


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> pro do have that pc that is in your sig or its you future rig?



I sure do.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> PLZ you have at 3.6.And my score is close but something is fk because i had the same shit before.And you have phase i cant go as high as you with air.But you spend on you fx and phase about 2 thousands and i didnt even pay that much for my whole system.



I dont want to post mines because I got 2970+ again and then again it beats your score. Maybe Im wrong maybe you can overclock and post a better score then me


----------



## DKdeadly

Of course i can.its a conroe.No way you have the fx 60 not the fx62 so its impossible.Just i dont want to go so far with my cpu because its brand new.


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> Of course i can.its a conroe.No way you have the fx 60 not the fx62 so its impossible.Just i dont want to go so far with my cpu because its brand new.



Yea true I dont want to overclock mines either. Well once for benchmarking and thats all. But then again I think his cpu will own our cpu compare to that score he got.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

DK have you overclocked yours to 3.4ghz before? Thats the core speed you need to get a higher score then his.


----------



## DKdeadly

yea i know but i raised the vcore back then.And i dont want to overclock it high with air.Pro your kidding me core 2 duo is never going to be beaten by a fx.Go do some reaseach at core 2 duo e6600 and overclocking.You will see at 3.4 what score people got.


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> yea i know but i raised the vcore back then.And i dont want to overclock it high with air.Pro your kidding me core 2 duo is never going to be beaten by a fx.Go do some reaseach at core 2 duo e6600 and overclocking.You will see at 3.4 what score people got.



Man I just overclocked mines to 3.4 ghz and I only get 2723 cpu score


----------



## DKdeadly

how come man?Its imposible.What were your temps?How much you raised the vcore by.What was the fsb?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Dk I overclocked my cpu the max as it can go with super extreme freezer and all i get is 2979 the max. Even Pr0 cant score more then 2700+ what makes you think you cpu can? you and pro have the same exact cpu.


----------



## DKdeadly

yes but my cpu could reach 4 ghz with good cooling your can't.That means that 3.4 is not enought to beat it well might try more.How about some pcmark05 1+3+3=7?


----------



## Kuli24

I scored 5096 (woot!!! i passed 5000) with my specs in sig, and my 7900gt at 635/800.  <-- I voltmodded it to 1.4v with a wire and two bobbypins


----------



## Pr0

1+3+3=7 said:


> Dk I overclocked my cpu the max as it can go with super extreme freezer and all i get is 2979 the max. Even Pr0 cant score more then 2700+ what makes you think you cpu can? you and pro have the same exact cpu.



Hahah you thought that was true?  

Like I said Conroe Owns  










Well this is just Air cooling hahahahah. You Dont want to awake this monster up.


----------



## DKdeadly

Yea thats right.CORE 2 DUO BABY.WE OWN AMD.

HEHEHEHHEHE

I knew that it was impossible.Pro what temps you got and how much vcore you raised i will try it too?LOL


----------



## 1+3+3=7

haha well atleast dk cant score like that you need the exact parts.


----------



## DKdeadly

OMG stop allready with your amd shit.Your amd could be taking by me too.He has just lower timing on his ram and he has almost same parts.And were taking about the cpu score only.So same mobo and same cpu that is all you need for the cpu score.AMD GOT OWNED!


----------



## Pr0

I have those settings save in my bios. I can load them when ever I need to benchmark. Ill send you those settings today.


----------



## DKdeadly

thnx ok but do one more thing.

Lower the vcore a little.See if it boot if yes lower more.It keep as low as possible.Then run 2 prime95 overnight for 16 hours to make sure.Run MEMtest86 for couple of hours.Monitor you cpu temps.Go to CPU-z and watch the vcore if it jumps .100 then its not good.But if this overclocking was just for couple of hours then go back to your normal setting.Only follow the instrucion when you will leave the overclocking for the whole time.


----------



## Filip

1+3+3=7 said:


> haha well atleast dk cant score like that you need the exact parts.



That doesn't mean he would OC his CPU as far and score such a score, even two identical systems will never behave the same.

Nice job Pr0


----------



## Pr0

Oh yea I was getting around 30-36C on 3.4ghz


----------



## DKdeadly

nice temps what do you get without oc.I get without oc about 40 idle and 51 at load.Dont know why so hight?Mabye because you have so many case fans?And PRo how much you spend on your system?


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> nice temps what do you get without oc.I get without oc about 40 idle and 51 at load.Dont know why so hight?Mabye because you have so many case fans?



Its around 16C idle  and 20-23 at full load when playing games etc. But thats when I have the cpu at orginal stock speed 2.4ghz

Yea I have Huge cpu fan and 9x  120mm fans.


----------



## DKdeadly

Can you post some pic plz.I wanna see those 9 fans.LOL


----------



## fade2green514

1+3+3!=7
1+3+3=fanboy
lol yea, you spent $900 ON COOLING and it got you about as far as a core 2 duo would on air.. in fact, less because for some reason i get the feeling that 3dmark06 favors Athlon 64... who knows why but i still want to see sisoftware sandra benchmarks...



Pr0 said:


> Its around 16C idle  and 20-23 at full load when playing games etc. But thats when I have the cpu at orginal stock speed 2.4ghz
> 
> Yea I have Huge cpu fan and 9x  120mm fans.



yea what are the room temps lol 16C is below room temperature... you'd need phase changers or a fridgerator to get temps like that... or you live on the north pole lol


----------



## DKdeadly

yea 16C i think something is wrong with the sensor even with water cooling its hard to get that.


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> yea 16C i think something is wrong with the sensor even with water cooling its hard to get that.



cpu vcore 1.5875v fsb 278 = 3.4ghz and its find with prime95 I ran it for 1 hour now.


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> Can you post some pic plz.I wanna see those 9 fans.LOL



http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-164.html


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Pr0 said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-164.html



Pro you have the same cpu as mines how did you get 16C IDLE?


----------



## Filip

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Pro you have the same cpu as mines how did you get 16C IDLE?



Obviously better cooling, better airflow, high performance fans, great HSF, great case, AS5, etc.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

I have the same fan and the same cpu + mobo and i get 20c in idle how did he get 16 with that same fan? did those 9 fans really cooled it that much?


----------



## Filip

As I already said it in this thread: "Even two identical systems will never behave the same."

You gotta always keep this in mind, any there are many more factors that can affect the temperature, for instance his room temp, and those 4 fans on the side have quite an affect, but the most important thing is that two identical systems will never behave the same.


----------



## Pr0

Well its easy to get 16C
1. this is 65mn processor which starts out from low volt. since its new
2. at stock speed your normal temp should under 28C without extra fans
3. Ive added one of the best HSF
4.The case have 9 fans not to mention 120mm size and the fans from videocard, HSF thats 11 fans if you add them all.
5. Forgot about that case and that amazing air flow from everywhere.
6. No i live in Virginia not north pole. LOL

Well if i can stay under 36C with OC at 3.4ghz then at 2.4ghz 16C IDLE  is normal for that processor.


----------



## pbdr

Pr0 said:


> Well its easy to get 16C
> 1. this is 65mn processor which starts out from low volt. since its new
> 2. at stock speed your normal temp should under 28C without extra fans
> 3. Ive added one of the best HSF
> 4.The case have 9 fans not to mention 120mm size and the fans from videocard, HSF thats 11 fans if you add them all.
> 5. Forgot about that case and that amazing air flow from everywhere.
> 6. No i live in Virginia not north pole. LOL
> 
> Well if i can stay under 36C with OC at 3.4ghz then at 2.4ghz 16C IDLE  is normal for that processor.



Look at your thermostat.  If it is hotter than 16 C in the room with your computer, you are going to have a very tough (i.e. not possible) time cooling your CPU to less than ambient temperature.

A heatsink/fan works by utilizing room temerature airflow.


----------



## Pr0

pbdr said:


> Look at your thermostat.  If it is hotter than 16 C in the room with your computer, you are going to have a very tough (i.e. not possible) time cooling your CPU to less than ambient temperature.
> 
> A heatsink/fan works by utilizing room temerature airflow.


the  thermostat says 73 right now


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> the  thermostat says 73 right now



Then somethings wrong with your temp sensor.

Because if your using air thats at an average temp of 73F, how is your processor running at 61F?


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Pr0 said:


> the  thermostat says 73 right now



Pro check this out
http://www.newegg.com/Product/CustRatingReview.asp?Item=N82E16835118120

people are getting a higher temp. in the reviews with that watercooling.

This what they say
Pros: Cpu Temp Before : 45 idle/60 Load Cpu Temp After : 33 idle/40 Load This was tested in a 90 degree room...

Pros: Works Great out of the box installed in less than 1 hour 5 star product Temps: Ideal: CPU=34 & NB=39 & Sli GPU's=41 Loaded: CPU=41 & NB=46 & Sli GUP's=47 (3 hours of F.E.A.R.) DFI nf4 DR Sli AMD x2 4400+ 2X eVA 7900GT KO SuperClockers

This was what I needed due to the fact that I'm have a fast PC that was hot as all. CPU ran @ 45-58 VGA in Sli ran 62-94 Now CPU 28-41 VGA in Sli 38-48 WOW. Easy to install for me hope yours goes well

Now compare that to aircooling temps 20C


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];423506 said:
			
		

> Then somethings wrong with your temp sensor.
> 
> Because if your using air thats at an average temp of 73F, how is your processor running at 61F?


----------



## Geoff

I used to have a similar problem with my Pentium D 930 rig.  Because when it was idle, i had temps around 18-20C, which were only a few degrees above ambient temp.

I can see what your temp sensor says, but theres just no way it can be cooler then ambient air without having a peletier cooler or something.


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];423799 said:
			
		

> I used to have a similar problem with my Pentium D 930 rig.  Because when it was idle, i had temps around 18-20C, which were only a few degrees above ambient temp.
> 
> I can see what your temp sensor says, but theres just no way it can be cooler then ambient air without having a peletier cooler or something.



Nothing is wrong with the sensor. If you think something is wrong why dont you just download that same program and test your temp. Plus its the right temp. And I just check the weather in my area http://www.weather.com/weather/local/22310?lswe=22310&lwsa=WeatherLocalUndeclared&from=whatwhere its the same temp as outside. so its normal for my pc to go 18C


----------



## pbdr

[-0MEGA-];423799 said:
			
		

> I used to have a similar problem with my Pentium D 930 rig.  Because when it was idle, i had temps around 18-20C, which were only a few degrees above ambient temp.
> 
> I can see what your temp sensor says, but theres just no way it can be cooler then ambient air without having a peletier cooler or something.



I actually suspect the same thing about my sensor, or at least the temp Everest shows.  Everest shows an Idle temp of ~ 25 C, which seems low, SANDRA doesn't do real time monitoring (at least i don't think it does), but captures the temp at about 34 C when I check the hardware and Everest doesn't show that temp.

Were you able to fix this on your rig?  If so how?

(Sorry about the off-topic reply; I was goingto start this in a new thread, but thought it might be too confusing.)


----------



## Geoff

pbdr said:


> Were you able to fix this on your rig?  If so how?
> 
> (Sorry about the off-topic reply; I was goingto start this in a new thread, but thought it might be too confusing.)



I never fixed it, because I just thought that the CPU was a really cool running processor.


----------



## Pr0

Both the program says the same thing


----------



## Archangel

Pr0 said:


> Nothing is wrong with the sensor. If you think something is wrong why dont you just download that same program and test your temp. Plus its the right temp. And I just check the weather in my area http://www.weather.com/weather/local/22310?lswe=22310&lwsa=WeatherLocalUndeclared&from=whatwhere its the same temp as outside. so its normal for my pc to go 18C



your pc is really so awesome,.. it even bends the law's of physics..   now thats what i would call cutting edge technology.
sorry for the sarcasm..  but it say's your processor is cooler than the ambient temperature.. 
btw..  how do you think all programs measure the CPU temp?   i dont think you get a USB thermometer or something like that with one of those programs.   yes,  they all use the same sensor


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Mines is way better then pro cpu. I just need to overclock it a little more.


----------



## fade2green514

core 2 duo @ 3.4ghz > fx-60 @ 3.8ghz
besides, you couldn't get that far without spending $900 on cooling anyways...


----------



## Archangel

fade2green514 said:


> core 2 duo @ 3.4ghz > fx-60 @ 3.8ghz



very educative comment..


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Archangel said:


> very educative comment..



You will not like the fx 60 at the stock speed get a cooler like mines.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

fade2green514 said:


> core 2 duo @ 3.4ghz > fx-60 @ 3.8ghz
> besides, you couldn't get that far without spending $900 on cooling anyways...



It sure beats your system. What cpu score did you get in 3dmark06?


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> It sure beats your system. What cpu score did you get in 3dmark06?



He doesnt have it yet, but remember, price is also a factor.

You probably paid about $800 for your FX-60, when you can get an E6600 for $350 that will beat the crap out of it, especially at stock.  They are also better overclockers.

Or you can go with the X6800, which is pretty much guarenteed to overclock better, and perform better then yours.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

[-0MEGA-];423937 said:
			
		

> He doesnt have it yet, but remember, price is also a factor.
> 
> You probably paid about $800 for your FX-60, when you can get an E6600 for $350 that will beat the crap out of it, especially at stock.  They are also better overclockers.
> 
> Or you can go with the X6800, which is pretty much guarenteed to overclock better, and perform better then yours.



If thats true then why is Archangel buying fx 60?


----------



## Geoff

1+3+3=7 said:


> If thats true then why is Archangel buying fx 60?



My guess is because Archangel doesnt want to have to get a new mobo or RAM.  But if you look at any benchmark sites, you can see that a Core 2 Duo E6600 beats the FX-62 by up to ~60FPS in games.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

1+3+3=7 said:


> If thats true then why is Archangel buying fx 60?





			
				[-0MEGA-];423947 said:
			
		

> My guess is because Archangel doesnt want to have to get a new mobo or RAM.  But if you look at any benchmark sites, you can see that a Core 2 Duo E6600 beats the FX-62 by up to ~60FPS in games.



1+3+3=7 is just mad because he spent all that money on his system and one half the price will outperform it.


----------



## Archangel

i cant be bothered if there are better processors around or not,..  i bought the fx-60 because i could get it cheap,  and it fits right into my pc.
atm,  im running a 3000+ venice,.. and its bottlenecking i think    so for me it'll be much of an improvement anyway    as for the cooling..   maybe i'll build my cooling for this one myself,.. would be a nice project, and surely you get get the compressor out of an old fridge


----------



## 1+3+3=7

What happens if you leave your pc on in the Freezer? Would it explode?


----------



## Archangel

the problem with that would be water condensing on the card's/motherboard, causeing shortages.
but... if you get the compressor out of a fridge,.. connect the tubes that lead normally to the radiator inside the fridge to cool the air, to a alluminium or copper block on the processor,..   voilla,  phase change cooling 
(  at least.. as far as i know it works the same way..   )


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Arch when are you getting your fx 60?


----------



## DKdeadly

1+3+3=7 the core 2 duo is a new chip.Your fx60 was good about a yea ago but not now.Technology goes very quick.And PRo i think really there is something wrong with you temps there is just no way to get those temps.And dont get pissed but you just cant get it that low with air.

Ex:I set my ac to 64F and after 30 min it was 64 in the room.I trurn the pc on i run some prime95 and i get about at full load cpu 100% load and i get 38C.And you get about 22C.Impossible with even a very good water cooling.And at normal day temps my pc max load is at 53 so there is no way you could get the same because i have same cooler as you and 3 fans in the case.Those 9 fans that you have they cant cool the case that much.Because in air the fans only take the air that is in your room.


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> 1+3+3=7 the core 2 duo is a new chip.Your fx60 was good about a yea ago but not now.Technology goes very quick.And PRo i think really there is something wrong with you temps there is just no way to get those temps.And dont get pissed but you just cant get it that low with air.
> 
> Ex:I set my ac to 64F and after 30 min it was 64 in the room.I trurn the pc on i run some prime95 and i get about at full load cpu 100% load and i get 38C.And you get about 22C.Impossible with even a very good water cooling.And at normal day temps my pc max load is at 53 so there is no way you could get the same because i have same cooler as you and 3 fans in the case.Those 9 fans that you have they cant cool the case that much.Because in air the fans only take the air that is in your room.



Thats Weird when i benchmark in prime95 I get 50% cpu load.
At this time in my area its 66F I dont think there something wrong with the temp or is there any other way i can test the temp?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> 1+3+3=7 the core 2 duo is a new chip.Your fx60 was good about a yea ago but not now.Technology goes very quick.And PRo i think really there is something wrong with you temps there is just no way to get those temps.And dont get pissed but you just cant get it that low with air.
> 
> Ex:I set my ac to 64F and after 30 min it was 64 in the room.I trurn the pc on i run some prime95 and i get about at full load cpu 100% load and i get 38C.And you get about 22C.Impossible with even a very good water cooling.And at normal day temps my pc max load is at 53 so there is no way you could get the same because i have same cooler as you and 3 fans in the case.Those 9 fans that you have they cant cool the case that much.Because in air the fans only take the air that is in your room.




Remember with this freezer cooler conroe e6800 can be overclocked to 5.4ghz.
Hmm 2.88ghz is that how far it can go without changing the volts?


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> Thats Weird when i benchmark in prime95 I get 50% cpu load.



Thats because its only using one core, so its only using about 50% of the overall processing power.  You have to have two instances running to really stress test it.


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];424116 said:
			
		

> Thats because its only using one core, so its only using about 50% of the overall processing power.  You have to have two instances running to really stress test it.



Whats up with that?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Pro evereast is not a good program to check your temp. And if you really want cpu temp rate around 20-25C then I say you get this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835118015
right now since your getting 32C dropping that down to 20C should be really easy with that liquid cooling.


----------



## DKdeadly

1+3+3=7 i reached 3.4 and it booted but wasint stable and 2.88 its stable i may be stable at 2.93 but i didnt try cuz testing is about 16 hours to test it good.So 2.88 its good for me so far.And zalman is not the best.I would get custom from DangerDen i heard they make the west water cooling.


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> 1+3+3=7 i reached 3.4 and it booted but wasint stable and 2.88 its stable i may be stable at 2.93 but i didnt try cuz testing is about 16 hours to test it good.So 2.88 its good for me so far.And zalman is not the best.I would get custom from DangerDen i heard they make the west water cooling.



Did you get an error in prime95? when you oc it at 3.4 with the volts I said?


----------



## Archangel

DKdeadly said:


> 1+3+3=7 the core 2 duo is a new chip.Your fx60 was good about a yea ago but not now.Technology goes very quick.



just a sec,.. can you run me through that again? :x    you're saying he fx-60 is outdated?  many people buy a 3000+ new, and they're happy with it.   
no,  the fx-60 IS still one of AMD's fastest CPU's,  and its definately still very good.   sure,  the duo is better..   but then, that doesnt make the fx bad at all.


----------



## DKdeadly

Yes it does.I am comparing it at right now.The fx is shitty now.And i dont know how could poeple work on amd 3000.But it depends what you do it depends if you really need that speed.Because i do i run many process.At this time i have 174 and they are not crap like some toolbars or w/e they aRE important at least for me.I use my computer a lot i never turn it off just restart.SO i need a good system.

Pro i dont really remeber.And at stock speed what is your vcore?At 2.40ghz


----------



## Archangel

oh yea... the absolute desire for having the best off all..   im sorry,  but what youre saying is that everyone with an AMD CPU has a crap pc atm.. because the fx-60 is about the best AMD CPU around atm.
just because Intell got some nice new CPU doesnt mean that everything else is crap.   im sorry,  but you're definately wrong there.
what you may need is a bit more respect for other people.. instead of saying their stuff is crap because you have something thats a bit better/newer.

besides..   1+3+3's fx-60 still holds the highest CPU score on 3dMark06 here..   even if he has heavy cooling on it,   his CPU is better than you'rs atm... or at least it run's faster/performs better


----------



## DKdeadly

he doesint have the highest cpu score in this forum because pro has 3000 and i could get it too if i want to.


----------



## Ku-sama

i hit somewhere around 3500 with my C2D setup


----------



## pbdr

Archangel said:


> just a sec,.. can you run me through that again? :x    you're saying he fx-60 is outdated?  many people buy a 3000+ new, and they're happy with it.
> no,  the fx-60 IS still one of AMD's fastest CPU's,  and its definately still very good.   sure,  the duo is better..   but then, that doesnt make the fx bad at all.



Gotta agree with Archangel on this one.  It appears you are asssuming that because there is a better processor, all others are bad period.

First off, you don't have the "best" processor, there are several C2Ds that are better than yours.

Second, the higher C2Ds do out perform the best AMD Processors, but if you look at the benchmarsk, you will see that the AMDs are not quite "shitty" (or rather you won't becasue you have already made up your mind, but most would).

Now I'm not trying to belittle Intel's achievement at producing a truely great processor, but how long until AMD is at the top again?  Then is your processor going to be shitty?


----------



## Pr0

DKdeadly said:


> Pro i dont really remeber.And at stock speed what is your vcore?At 2.40ghz



When it stays cool its jumps from 1.000v to 0.94v


----------



## Pr0

Ku-sama said:


> i hit somewhere around 3500 with my C2D setup



I can beat that score easly with a better cooler.. At I need is 3.8ghz OC But I dont want to stress the life of my processor. Then Again I can always buy another one if something happens to this one.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> he doesint have the highest cpu score in this forum because pro has 3000 and i could get it too if i want to.



Pro has better psu and better case with a better HSF and he said he gets very low volts at stock speed. That doesnt mean you will score the same thing. I can also get 3000+ score on my cpu if want to. The fact of matter is you cant even reach there.


----------



## Ku-sama

well if yours at 3.8GHz can do 3500~, then my old X6800 at 4.3GHz prolly did somewhere in the high 3900, low 4000....


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Ku-sama said:


> well if yours at 3.8GHz can do 3500~, then my old X6800 at 4.3GHz prolly did somewhere in the high 3900, low 4000....



What are you talking about? You dont have that system in your sig. And if you do have it or had it then show us your 3dmark06 cpu score until then Pro and 1+3+3=7 have the highest cpu scores.


----------



## Boomer

my score was 3406. think it should be better? 


System Configuration

System and CPU Information
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP
DirectX Version	9.0c
Mobo Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Mobo Model	GA-K8N Pro-SLI
AGP Rates (Current/Available)	16x / N/A
CPU	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 2213 MHz
Physical / Logical CPUs	1 / 2
MultiCore	2 Processor Cores
HyperThreading	Not Available
FSB	200 MHz
Memory	2048 MB

Display Information
Graphics Chipset	NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
Driver Name	NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
Driver Version	9.1.3.1
Driver Status	WHQL - FM Approved
Co-operative adapters	No
Video Memory	256 MB
Core Clock	N/A
Memory Clock	N/A

Benchmark Settings
Default Settings	Yes
Program Version	3DMark06 Revision 0 Build 2
Resolution	1280x1024
Anti-Aliasing	None
Texture Filtering	Optimal
Vertex Shader Profile	3_0
Pixel Shader Profile	3_0
Force Full Precision	No
Disable Post-processing	No
Force Software Vertex Shaders	No
Force Software FP Filtering	No
Disable HW Shadow Mapping	No
Color Mipmaps	No
Repeat Count	Off
Fixed Framerate	Off

Main Test Results
3DMark Score	3406 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	1377 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	1267 Marks
CPU Score	1649 Marks

Detailed Test Results

Graphics Tests
1 - Return to Proxycon	11.212 FPS
2 - Firefly Forest	11.738 FPS

CPU Tests
CPU1 - Red Valley	0.527 FPS
CPU2 - Red Valley	0.826 FPS

HDR Tests
1 - Canyon Flight (SM 3.0)	11.168 FPS
2 - Deep Freeze (SM 3.0)	14.169 FPS

Feature Tests
Fill Rate - Single Texturing	N/A
Fill Rate - Multi Texturing	N/A
Pixel Shader	N/A
Vertex Shader - Simple	N/A
Vertex Shader - Complex	N/A
Shader Particles (SM 3.0)	N/A
Perlin Noise (SM 3.0)	N/A

Batch Size Tests
8 Triangles	N/A
32 Triangles	N/A
128 Triangles	N/A
512 Triangles	N/A
2048 Triangles	N/A
32768 Triangles	N/A


----------



## CS Source Lover

3dmark06 still owns out rigs. theres no way of getting 20k at this time.


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> I can beat that score easly with a better cooler.. At I need is 3.8ghz OC But I dont want to stress the life of my processor. Then Again I can always buy another one if something happens to this one.



Whats yours running at (temp wise)?


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];425752 said:
			
		

> Whats yours running at (temp wise)?



Temp 30-31C @ stock clock speed 2.4ghz volts at 0.94v


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> Temp 30-31C @ stock clock speed 2.4ghz volts at 0.94v



so what makes you say you need a better cooler if you want to overclock more?  30C is a fine temp.


----------



## CS Source Lover

[-0MEGA-];425816 said:
			
		

> so what makes you say you need a better cooler if you want to overclock more?  30C is a fine temp.



Its not enough to reach 3.8-4.0ghz


----------



## Geoff

CS Source Lover said:


> Its not enough to reach 3.8-4.0ghz



Temps arent the only factor that can hinder overclocking.  Unless you raise the voltage a rediculous amount, stock cooling should allow a high overclock.


----------



## DKdeadly

omg i say that the fx suks because it does right now.And when a new processor from amd or intel will come out core 2 duo will suk to.But he is arguing that now his is better.And its not.


----------



## xxamdxx

i feel that this score is horrible, idk y its so bad, i didnt think my computer was that shitty sm2.0 score 688, and my cpu score was 714


----------



## Archangel

DKdeadly said:


> omg i say that the fx suks because it does right now.And when a new processor from amd or intel will come out core 2 duo will suk to.But he is arguing that now his is better.And its not.



so... only the fastest processor doesnt suck according to you?   well, then you processor sucks too, since its not the fastest one aroun either..
i mean,  c'mon,.. get the facts straight,. there are more good processors except the one YOU have.   Either you can agree with that, or be wrong.  its plain and simple.

edit:  besides,   he didnt say his was better,..   he just said he got the highest score.   wich is a significant difference.


----------



## CS Source Lover

Archangel said:


> so... only the fastest processor doesnt suck according to you?   well, then you processor sucks too, since its not the fastest one aroun either..
> i mean,  c'mon,.. get the facts straight,. there are more good processors except the one YOU have.   Either you can agree with that, or be wrong.  its plain and simple.
> 
> edit:  besides,   he didnt say his was better,..   he just said he got the highest score.   wich is a significant difference.



Archangel if you really are a female. Do you have skills in games? Like cs 1.6 or cs source for example. That is if you like FPS games. How about Bf2... Oblivion? the sims?


----------



## Archangel

CS Source Lover said:


> Archangel if you really are a female. Do you have skills in games? Like cs 1.6 or cs source for example. That is if you like FPS games. How about Bf2... Oblivion? the sims?




I have the increddible skill to get about the last on the list on about every game       sure.. sometimes i get lucky and something like CS:S, and i make 3 headshots in a row,  but im not much of a good player  
altough,.. i like flying in BF2.    as for oblivion,   its quite simple,..  but building up a character is the most fun of it


----------



## Pr0

I can take both of you down in cs source!!

Here is a taste of me.  this pic was taken with my old rig.


----------



## Archangel

Pr0 said:


> I can take both of you down in cs source!!
> 
> Here is a taste of me.  this pic was taken with my old rig.




but then again... that doesnt prove much.   all you need to have for such a score is a server without rounds, and just spend a lot of rounds in there.. 
i mean.. youre kill/deadth ratio isnt 4/1 even        but yea..  most likely you'll win from me anyway


----------



## CS Source Lover

Archangel said:


> most likely you'll win from me anyway



2 brains are better then 1. Me and Archangel can take you down!!!


----------



## Archangel

CS Source Lover said:


> 2 brains are better then 1. Me and Archangel can take you down!!!




i'll get a skin with a bull'seye on my back then...


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> omg i say that the fx suks because it does right now.And when a new processor from amd or intel will come out core 2 duo will suk to.But he is arguing that now his is better.And its not.



Toobad I dont think you can overclock more then 3.0ghz. You might have cpus stock HSF.


----------



## Archangel

Pr0 said:


> I can take both of you down in cs source!!
> 
> Here is a taste of me.  this pic was taken with my old rig.








not quite..         i didnt know i was that good at CS:S   



( paint ftw  )


----------



## Ku-sama

Pr0 said:


> I can take both of you down in cs source!!
> 
> Here is a taste of me.  this pic was taken with my old rig.


and you think having a better computer makes you a better player?? doubt it...


----------



## Archangel

Ku-sama said:


> and you think having a better computer makes you a better player?? doubt it...




maybe not a newer pc.. but paint certainly does


----------



## fade2green514

i never did like counterstrike, or source. lol now halo i was into. then that got old... and now i need a new game to play multiplayer. im thinkin cod2 or quake 4... or ut2k7  when its out lol
enough ranting though, make a cs thread in the right section if youve got something to say about it. even... start a tournament and post results in the thread. theres an idea.


----------



## Pr0

Ku-sama said:


> and you think having a better computer makes you a better player?? doubt it...



No I dont think having a better pc would make anyone a better player. But Since Ive been keeping up with cs since beta, 1.3 1.4 1.5 1.6  now souce sure makes me a better player. And that score as you can tell from my ping was from my old pc rig.


----------



## Geoff

Remember, these are for 3DMark06 scores, not CSS


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> i hit somewhere around 3500 with my C2D setup



Thats nothing, especially with the 3K a member got with his OC'd FX60.

Can you guess what new CPU got this score?


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

[-0MEGA-];429289 said:
			
		

> Thats nothing, especially with the 3K a member got with his OC'd FX60.
> 
> Can you guess what new CPU got this score?



What cpu was it and how far was it oc?

where is the direct link to there 3dmark06 benchmarking?

let me guess conroe 6800 oc to 5.2ghz?


----------



## Geoff

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> What cpu was it and how far was it oc?
> 
> where is the direct link to there 3dmark06 benchmarking?
> 
> let me guess conroe 6800 oc to 5.2ghz?



Thats Intel's new Core 2 Quadro (Kentsfield), oc'd to 3.33Ghz.


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-];429289 said:
			
		

> Thats nothing, especially with the 3K a member got with his OC'd FX60.
> 
> Can you guess what new CPU got this score?



who's to say that was my score while at my upmost overclock? and besides that, i dont have LN2 to overclock...


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> who's to say that was my score while at my upmost overclock? and besides that, i dont have LN2 to overclock...



You would never get that high with a C2D x6800.  That test was done on a quad-core (two Core 2 Duo's), overclocked to 3.33Ghz.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

what socket is this conroe?
Or how do you run 2 conroes in 3dmark 06?


----------



## Geoff

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> what socket is this conroe?
> Or how do you run 2 conroes in 3dmark 06?



There both LGA775.

And the CPU that this was tested on was Intels Core 2 Quadro (codenamed Kentsfield).  There going to be released early/mid next year, and its basically two Core 2 Duo's built into one chip, with a slightly higher FSB.  It will be one of the first consumer quad-core processors.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

everytime when someone upgrades something new comes out the next month. Why are they doing this to us. It pisses off our new rigs


----------



## Pr0

Thanks omega with this new release comment. Im going to give this pc to my little sister. And buy that new highend quadro with dx10 high end videocard. This pc was worth more then 2.3k should i handle it to her?


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> Thanks omega with this new release comment. Im going to give this pc to my little sister. And buy that new highend quadro with dx10 high end videocard. This pc was worth more then 2.3k should i handle it to her?



Unless your filthy rich, why would you give a Conroe and x1900XTX build to your sister, who i guessing only uses it for the internet, AIM, and homework?  I would try and sell it if possible, and maybe buy a cheaper Sempron computer for her.


----------



## Geoff

If anyone is interested, here's the full article: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/09/10/four_cores_on_the_rampage/


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];429323 said:
			
		

> Unless your filthy rich, why would you give a Conroe and x1900XTX build to your sister, who i guessing only uses it for the internet, AIM, and homework?  I would try and sell it if possible, and maybe buy a cheaper Sempron computer for her.



4k is all i can spend on new pc's. I love this pc I dont want to give it away like that. Its like loving a pet.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Pr0 said:


> 4k is all i can spend on new pc's. I love this pc I dont want to give it away like that. Its like loving a pet.



Ok so dont.


----------



## Geoff

Pr0 said:


> 4k is all i can spend on new pc's. I love this pc I dont want to give it away like that. Its like loving a pet.



Your the one that suggested that you give it to your sister, lol.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

By the way here is what i get


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Pr0 said:


> 4k is all i can spend on new pc's. I love this pc I dont want to give it away like that. Its like loving a pet.



when it comes out dont buy it. your rig is 5-10 yrs future play proof to the max settings on any games.

Just update the videocard to dx10 card when dx10 cards come out.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];429324 said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested, here's the full article: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/09/10/four_cores_on_the_rampage/



Thanks for the link, Geoff.



Pr0 said:


> Thanks omega with this new release comment. Im going to give this pc to my little sister. And buy that new highend quadro with dx10 high end videocard. This pc was worth more then 2.3k should i handle it to her?



You can give it to me since I helped you pick it out


----------



## 1+3+3=7

monkeysims said:


> Thanks for the link, Geoff.
> 
> 
> 
> You can give it to me since I helped you pick it out



Sell it your pc and with that pc buy the quad core cpu. or keep it that rig owns now days


----------



## pbdr

DKdeadly said:


> omg i say that the fx suks because it does right now.And when a new processor from amd or intel will come out core 2 duo will suk to.But he is arguing that now his is better.And its not.



But wait, when the Quad comes out, his Core 2 Duo is gonna suck and, if he wants to have a good computer at all, he's gonna have to upgrade....


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

pbdr said:


> But wait, when the Quad comes out, his Core 2 Duo is gonna suck and, if he wants to have a good computer at all, he's gonna have to upgrade....



How do you know that for a fact?


----------



## thealmightyone

Suck? If by 'suck', you mean it won't be top dog anymore, then yes.

But, single core Athlon's are still running well, and able to take anything thrown at them. You don't need the top dog in your computer to not suck (suck, as in crappy).


----------



## Archangel

guy's.. pbdr was beeing sarcastic here..  he used DKdeadly logic on weither a processor sucks or not..


----------



## Ku-sama

i got a score of 209890878907896896960976.... i win..... ill bench later...


----------



## Moneko

Oh so this is where 06 scores go! XD I feel dumb.
My crappy 06 scores.


----------



## Archangel

7304 on 3dMark06  i dont think its bad for the system i have.


----------



## CS Source Lover

Archangel said:


> 7304 on 3dMark06  i dont think its bad for the system i have.



Hey we never had our match


----------



## Filip

Moneko said:


> Oh so this is where 06 scores go! XD I feel dumb.
> My crappy 06 scores.



For a QSLI, that's extremly low...


----------



## Pr0

Filip said:


> For a QSLI, that's extremly low...



His processor is the bottleneck in this part!!


----------



## Geoff

Filip said:


> For a QSLI, that's extremly low...





Pr0 said:


> His processor is the bottleneck in this part!!



His CPU is a huge bottleneck, but even the graphics part of the score are extremely low.  There not much higher then archangels 2x 7800GTX's.


----------



## Moneko

Its sad huh. *tear
I dont know...I guess my compy is a failure. Im thinking of just stripping it
keeping the good stuff and just build for a better tomorrow.(cheesy i know)


----------



## Geoff

Moneko said:


> Its sad huh. *tear
> I dont know...I guess my compy is a failure. Im thinking of just stripping it
> keeping the good stuff and just build for a better tomorrow.(cheesy i know)



Don't buy a high end dell 

They use some low end parts, which is partly the reason for your low score.


----------



## Moneko

^
Yeah...I know...  
But the case is pretty XD lol jk


----------



## WeatherMan

Just did a bit more overclocking on my core, mem, gpu core, ram and changed the timings and just got 3456


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> 7304 on 3dMark06  i dont think its bad for the system i have.



how come 2 7800gtx scored only in the 7k? you should be hitting the 10k+ like tommy did with 2 7900gtx! he has the same processor like yours. Is it really that much difference between 7800gtx and 7900gtx w/3dmark06?


----------



## Kuli24

I just recently voltmodded my 7900gt to 1.4v and 635/1800mhz.  My score with my opteron 146 at 2.8ghz gets me (5339) in 3dmark06!


----------



## Geoff

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> how come 2 7800gtx scored only in the 7k? you should be hitting the 10k+ like tommy did with 2 7900gtx! he has the same processor like yours. Is it really that much difference between 7800gtx and 7900gtx w/3dmark06?



Yes, theres a huge difference.  The 7800GTX is more similar to a 7900GT.


----------



## Apathetic

Wait, where is the link for this again?


----------



## bball4life

Here's my score, but then again its not half bad for a 3700+ and a single 7900gt, might be getting watercooling sooner and then my cpu will be above its current 2.75 in no time, and my gpu will be able to hit half decent speeds, may have to try the volt mod.


----------



## Filip

I get ~5000 in 3DMark06 @ 500/1600, just got this card a few days ago, so I'll try to voltmod it soon, memory goes stable up to 1800 MHz, while GPU definetly needs more juice, max stable at 525 MHz.


----------



## Mr.Suave

with my new x1900xtx  




thats 1100 more than with my old 7800gtx woo!


----------



## Archangel

Mr.Suave said:


> with my new x1900xtx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats 1100 more than with my old 7800gtx woo!



wow... 2 7800GTX's outperform a x1900xtx?     i wouldnt have guessed that..  
( i know 3dmark scores dont say much..  but i find this result rather odd tough )


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> wow... 2 7800GTX's outperform a x1900xtx?     i wouldnt have guessed that..
> ( i know 3dmark scores dont say much..  but i find this result rather odd tough )



Come on you know that score is for 7800gtx. Not x1900xtx

x1900xtx scores around 6.5k at clock speed and at 7.4k when OCed w/the processor score ofcourse!

so instead of wasting your money on 7800gtxs just buy 1 x1900xtx or x1950xtx that will out perform both 7800gtx. And with sli 7800gtx you still cant use HDR and AA+ AF at the same time!!


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Come on you know that score is for 7800gtx. Not x1900xtx



right...   i'd say learnt to read posts.. because he said its with his x1900xtx..
besides..  'wasting' money on grafic's cards is quite relative..  so just cut the subject would you?


----------



## Grey410

*My rig now...soon the new one.*

My scores: 2655 on the current rig @ 1280x1024.  New rig coming soon!


----------



## tweaker

Grey410 said:
			
		

> My scores: 2655 on the current rig @ 1280x1024.  New rig coming soon!



Hehe prepare for a serious boost there.


----------



## Nightrain

With my newly built computer i get ~5000...not to bad for a budget computer with room to expand on. im hoping to get a new graphics card for xmas...maybe a 7900gt so later on i can get another n sli them.

With only one of the 7600gs running(turned sli off)...i only get about 2700...when i have sli enabled i get 5000ish...off a little by a few points (reformatted my hdd and lost my scores, will run again and edit with exact score but it was 49** last time i ran it). Cant wait to try to OC my rig and see how that changes things

My laptop gets like 1300 or so, so this is a big improvement. I only wish that i bought my laptop from a place i wanted to and not just gone to best buy with my parents...they pitched in and i had to buy it from a store they could go and complain if something went wrong...uhhh...the 300 bucks they gave me didnt help me much cuz the $1700 laptop i bought i could have gotten much better for like 1200 now that the core duo prices have dropped since they first came out. i wish i had something a little better than a 7400 go gpu in it but hey it runs oblivion at high settings well enough to play it...but the new computer wipes the floor with that one (which is what i said when i got the laptop relevant to the emachines i had before lol)

amazing the money we spend on new technology that quickly get replaced by something better and you realize that what you just bought is worth like half of what you just paid for it...damn economics....damn technology (ahh but i do love it lol)

idk...decent score for a $700-800 computer i guess...prob less than that after rebates (although i did use my old hard drive with its copy of windows on it to save money...200 for windows plus hard drive...so i saved quite a bit from that)


----------



## Grey410

*New rig scores*



Grey410 said:


> My scores: 2655 on the current rig @ 1280x1024.  New rig coming soon!



*That was on my AMD 64 3200 @ 2.4 and my 6800GT @ 395 Core 1100 mem.  My new rig in the sig gets 5877 stock.  Overclocks coming soon.  *


----------



## fade2green514

tweaker said:


> Hehe prepare for a serious boost there.



yes, you'll be like 3 times as powerful without overclock. lol
thats a lot.
edit: hmm maybe a bit less... but, it is an x1900xt i thought u said xtx. my mistake. my 7900gtx paired with my athlon 64 X2 hit around 6166 or something like that.
of course, that card's gone. my 7800gt will do just fine until i upgrade it after DX-10 cards are designed and on newegg lol


----------



## CS Source Lover

Grey410 said:


> *That was on my AMD 64 3200 @ 2.4 and my 6800GT @ 395 Core 1100 mem.  My new rig in the sig gets 5877 stock.  Overclocks coming soon.  *




thats a low score for you videocard but then again its xt not xtx. Lets see if your rig can score 6877 with oc'ed which 1000+ increase. btw what was your cpu and video score?


----------



## Pr0

i wonder how the core duo quad will run when 3dmark07 comes out with dx10 card.


----------



## Ku-sama

like shit...


----------



## Geoff

CS Source Lover said:


> thats a low score for you videocard but then again its xt not xtx. Lets see if your rig can score 6877 with oc'ed which 1000+ increase. btw what was your cpu and video score?



Thats not too low, it's actually pretty decent.  

The only difference between the XT and XTX is about 25Mhz core speed, and 50Mhz memory speed (I believe).

What did you get for a cpu score?


----------



## Grey410

*CPU Score*



			
				[-0MEGA-];443582 said:
			
		

> Thats not too low, it's actually pretty decent.
> 
> The only difference between the XT and XTX is about 25Mhz core speed, and 50Mhz memory speed (I believe).
> 
> What did you get for a cpu score?



*Like 2100 something I think.  I'll have to post it on ORB and/or run it again.  *


----------



## fade2green514

lol my athlon X2 scored around 1800... i expect that my new proc will score around 2500-2700 after i overclock... hopefully...
my video card was a downgrade, but it doesnt matter since i'll upgrade that a few months after DX10 cards come out...


----------



## MIK3daG33K

I did this back in the day.


----------



## Grey410

*New scores*

*My E6600 @ 2.8 scored 6115 up from 5877.  Not the worst  *


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Grey410 said:


> *My E6600 @ 2.8 scored 6115 up from 5877.  Not the worst  *



Not bad for an overclock! but try overclocking it at 3.4ghz and see what your cpu score is? That is if your system can overclock at that rate.


----------



## pdc76

2276 with my fx-57. will post again when my fx-60 comes. i want to see the difference. (probably very little)


----------



## Geoff

pdc76 said:


> 2276 with my fx-57. will post again when my fx-60 comes. i want to see the difference. (probably very little)



You'll notice a huge difference in the 3DMark06 score, since it's multi-threaded.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Man, i just scored a 1,200. I think there is something wrong here...


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Man, i just scored a 1,200. I think there is something wrong here...



Updating your video card drivers would be a start


----------



## fade2green514

that opty 170 scored around 100-200 more than my x2 3800+ did... that cache must have helped :-/


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Motoxrdude said:


> Man, i just scored a 1,200. I think there is something wrong here...



LMAO , you always get crappy scores in benchmarks.


----------



## Filip

Bah, I get only 1,100 in CPU test.


----------



## bball4life

Bah I hardly break 1,000 with my 3700+ sandy at 2.75, but I am getting wc and a new mobo soon, so I am gonna try and hit 3GHz, and then we shall see. 

But ya it must support dual cores because some of those scores are insane.


----------



## Filip

bball4life said:


> Bah I hardly break 1,000 with my 3700+ sandy at 2.75, but I am getting wc and a new mobo soon, so I am gonna try and hit 3GHz, and then we shall see.
> 
> But ya it must support dual cores because some of those scores are insane.



Don't expect more than 1400, even 1300 @ ~3 GHz

So does the CPU score have any effect on final score?

Stock 3000+ venice scores ~700 according to tom's hardware charts, while stock FX-57 ~1100

http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=491&model2=481&chart=174


----------



## 1+3+3=7

I own in this thread. Have the highest cpu score in here


----------



## Filip

1+3+3=7 said:


> I own in this thread. Have the highest cpu score in here



...and the lowest IQ score...


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Filip said:


> ...and the lowest IQ score...



whats IQ?


----------



## CS Source Lover

Good question who has the highest score in this thread?


----------



## bball4life

Filip said:


> Don't expect more than 1400, even 1300 @ ~3 GHz
> 
> So does the CPU score have any effect on final score?
> 
> Stock 3000+ venice scores ~700 according to tom's hardware charts, while stock FX-57 ~1100
> 
> http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=491&model2=481&chart=174


Never  even planned on getting that high, just want a 100 to 200 point boost, that would be nice.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

CS Source Lover said:


> Good question who has the highest score in this thread?



I do. When you see 7-10k scores overall dont be fooled by that. They are using dual videocards. 2 gpus are better then one!! except if there really old!!
But as far i see here some having 2 7900gtxs some having 2 7800gtxs...etc.


----------



## DKdeadly

ok now this suks look at my 3dmark 06 score i allways get the same no matter if i overclock the cpu or graphic card.Why is it so low?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

DKdeadly said:


> ok now this suks look at my 3dmark 06 score i allways get the same no matter if i overclock the cpu or graphic card.Why is it so low?



your videocard is weak for 3dmark06 and 3k is the most you will get from this setup.


----------



## pdc76

i'm not even gonna try. i'm using an old 467mhz celeron with 256mb of pc100 i dug out of the closet.   my regular pc is out of commission until my fx-60 comes in (5 days).

should i run it just for laughs? will it even run? i got onboard rageII graphics (32mb i think)

btw, it took me a while to find this site today. no bookmarks to use. like cellphones. i don't know anyones # anymore. if i lost my cell......


----------



## Grey410

*Normal*



1+3+3=7 said:


> your videocard is weak for 3dmark06 and 3k is the most you will get from this setup.



*My roommate runs an Opty 165 and a 7600GT and he gets roughly the same scores with your CPU being higher.  So thats kind of norm in my opinion. *


----------



## Grey410

*Wow*



TonyBAMF said:


> 6599 no OC with sig



*Thats seriously impressive with no OC.  Mine was 5877 with no OC.  Huh.  Even OC'd to 3ghz I get 6200.  Got a screen shot?  Whats your CPU getting?  *


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Grey410 said:


> *Thats seriously impressive with no OC.  Mine was 5877 with no OC.  Huh.  Even OC'd to 3ghz I get 6200.  Got a screen shot?  Whats your CPU getting?  *



you and pro have the same system except that he scores 6.8k on his system with oc to 3ghz


----------



## Grey410

*My new scores with OC*

*I squeezed some more outta my X1900XT and got my E6600 up to 3.2 on Stock voltage!!!! WOOHOO.  Too bad the X6800's are still SPANKING my scores @ stock speeds lol.  *


----------



## Hylian

I think my sig is up to date, yet this is what I got without OCing anything, stock cooling, etc, etc.

I'm happy I paid what I did for my system


----------



## Geoff

Hylian said:


> I think my sig is up to date, yet this is what I got without OCing anything, stock cooling, etc, etc.
> 
> I'm happy I paid what I did for my system



Very nice!  I'd love to see what some overclocking would do to that.


----------



## dragon2309

For the record, you do not get anything taken away from you if you recieve just one infraction, a single infraction is equal to 1 point. 3 points on your account in the space of 1 year results in a ban, varying in severity depending on what you've done.

Back on topic now please, this has absolutely nothing to do with 3DMark '06 Scores now does it...

dragon


----------



## tweaker

Closed due to maintenance.


*

Edit: Reopened*
*Stay on topic people, or this thread will be locked down - permanently.*


----------



## pdc76

hey guys, i got my fx-60 and i ran 3dmark06. i made sure all numbers were the same, and the fx-60 only scored about 150 points more than whem i ran it with my fx-57.

2.6ghz vs. dual 2.4ghz gave me like 150 points better. i thought i'd get a better score than that. i tried with the cool&quiet technology on and off. i even oc'd to dual 2.8's. it was still less than 200 points difference. i don't get it.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Highest I've gotten is barely 2100 after my recent OC.......


----------



## pdc76

i got a 2355 oc'ing to a 2.85ghz with my fx-60. i got 2276 with my fx-57 stock speed. i thought dual core would do more.


----------



## Grey410

*Oc'ing*



pdc76 said:


> i got a 2355 oc'ing to a 2.85ghz with my fx-60. i got 2276 with my fx-57 stock speed. i thought dual core would do more.



*I got like 2300 something stock and like over 2819 Oc'd by 800mhz.*


----------



## Filip

pdc76 said:


> i got a 2355 oc'ing to a 2.85ghz with my fx-60. i got 2276 with my fx-57 stock speed. i thought dual core would do more.



Do you mean the final 3DMark06 score or the CPU score?

FX-57 can't score even 1500 in CPU score when highly overclokced. Your stock one should score around ~1100.


----------



## Archangel

i got 18xx with my CPU  ( its basicly an fx-60 @ 2.4GHz  )


----------



## Geoff

pdc76 said:


> hey guys, i got my fx-60 and i ran 3dmark06. i made sure all numbers were the same, and the fx-60 only scored about 150 points more than whem i ran it with my fx-57.
> 
> 2.6ghz vs. dual 2.4ghz gave me like 150 points better. i thought i'd get a better score than that. i tried with the cool&quiet technology on and off. i even oc'd to dual 2.8's. it was still less than 200 points difference. i don't get it.



How much higher did your CPU Score go up?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

I got 2999 with my fx 60 and pro got 3k on his oc


----------



## CS Source Lover

At this point who has the highest cpu score????


----------



## pdc76

i'm talking about total score. i'm gonna run it again and check my cpu score. i will compare the two and post the results. i should've thought about looking at the cpu scores only. duh.


----------



## pdc76

ok, here we go. this looks alittle better.

cpu scores:

1153 with stock fx-57

1933 with stock fx-60

2140 with fx-60 oc'd to 2.8ghz

almost double the performance. this cpu doesn't deserve to live next door to an agp card. i gotta do something about that.

thanks again everyone who reminded me to look at cpu scores instead of total score. i'm alot happier with my upgrade now. see:


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

pdc76 said:


> ok, here we go. this looks alittle better.
> 
> cpu scores:
> 
> 1153 with stock fx-57
> 
> 1933 with stock fx-60
> 
> 2140 with fx-60 oc'd to 2.8ghz
> 
> almost double the performance. this cpu doesn't deserve to live next door to an agp card. i gotta do something about that.
> 
> thanks again everyone who reminded me to look at cpu scores instead of total score. i'm alot happier with my upgrade now. see:



I would look into the overall score. Looking at only the cpu score sounds good too. I see why people dont want to look into the cpu score. I think because everyone is getting less then 2k score. I got 2.4k at stock speed.


----------



## pdc76

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> I would look into the overall score. Looking at only the cpu score sounds good too. I see why people dont want to look into the cpu score. I think because everyone is getting less then 2k score. I got 2.4k at stock speed.



i was trying to compare my old fx-57 to my new fx-60. i looked at the overall score first, and didn't see a big improvement. that's why i'm looking at just the cpu score. in this case, it was the info i was looking for. the difference was almost double cpu score, but less than 150 points difference in the overall.


----------



## Archangel

hmm... cant wait till I have the motherboard installed..  i hope i cen overclock the 4800+ a bit 

would be great if i can get a 2k CPU score with an X2 i gues


----------



## pbdr

Archangel said:


> hmm... cant wait till I have the motherboard installed..  i hope i cen overclock the 4800+ a bit
> 
> would be great if i can get a 2k CPU score with an X2 i gues



Thats should be achievable with an X2 4800+.

I got 1638 with my X2 4200+ at stock speed (2.2 gHz) and 1801 with 10% Overclock (2.4 gHz).

The X2 4800+ starts out at 2.4 gHz and from should be able to hit 2K with only 10 - 12 % Overclock (Doing rough  math in my head)


----------



## ETSA

*6498*


----------



## Archangel

ETSA said:


> *6498*



sweet     i have to get a better PSU to overclock my CPU/GPU's..   so my scores have to wait a bit  
(im also working on a new case atm,.. with some experimentally placed Fans  )


----------



## ETSA

I was surprised that was good to be honest.  I am more familiar witht he older versions so when I first saw it I thought it wasn't all that great.  But after reading this thread I have nothing to complain about!


----------



## Grey410

ETSA said:


> I was surprised that was good to be honest.  I am more familiar witht he older versions so when I first saw it I thought it wasn't all that great.  But after reading this thread I have nothing to complain about!



*Thats very impressive.  That video card is a monster.  Add in the Double OC's and BOMP.  I've finally got my Vcard overclocked some may run 3Dmark again with a double OC myself.  *drools over your card*  *


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

New score for me 6889


----------



## ETSA

What kind of computer do you have out of curiosity showstopper.


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

ETSA said:


> What kind of computer do you have out of curiosity showstopper.



Grey410 and I have the same Identical rigs.


----------



## ETSA

So we have similar rigs as well.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Is this good for what's in my sig.....?


----------



## Geoff

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Is this good for what's in my sig.....?



Sounds about right.  You lost alot of points since you don't have a dual-core, and the x1600PRO is a pretty low-end card.


----------



## Geoff

Heres mine.  It's times like these I wish I had SM3, lol


----------



## Cromewell

I have SM3 but I will only score around 4k (E6400, 2GB RAM, 7800GT). But I could really care less, 3DMark is for people who run benchmarks all day (like hardware reviewers).


----------



## Archangel

hmm...   when i run 3dMark now.. my score is 160 lower than with my Albatron K8SLI motherboard.   now you'll say.. 160 points isnt much...   but now i dont reach 7k anymore... >_<  (not that i care much about that tough  )  It's just im wondering,..   the Asus motherboard has much mre onboard stuff ( more ports etc),..  like the name 'Deluxe'said.. it has quite a lot of options,..  so im wondering,.. could that be the reason for it?


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> I have SM3 but I will only score around 4k (E6400, 2GB RAM, 7800GT). But I could really care less, 3DMark is for people who run benchmarks all day (like hardware reviewers).



I agree with you, but I usually run a few benchmarks on all the computers I build, that way I have a record so I can show others and myself how well certain hardware performed.


----------



## Cromewell

It can be, all the added interupts for those devices are places the CPU has to stop and ask if anyhting needs to be done.


----------



## Archangel

would disabling the ports i dont use in the BIOS help you think?
i mean,..  do they do something if nothing is connected to it?


----------



## Cromewell

Yes disabling unused devices would help. I have my serial and parallel ports disabled as well as a few other things that I don't use. Anything that is enabled has to be checked by the CPU at certain intervals


----------



## Geoff

A big thing is to disable the onboard audio if you use a sound card for audio.  The same also goes with motherboards that have integated graphics, if its not automatically disabled.


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];458665 said:
			
		

> A big thing is to disable the onboard audio if you use a sound card for audio.  The same also goes with motherboards that have integated graphics, if its not automatically disabled.



...    now that you mention it... i had to reset the bios once because i tried to overclock it too high ( and my PSU couldnt deliver enough power for it i think  )..   so maybe indeed the Onboard audio turned itself back on..
stupid me... i should have looked for that..


----------



## Cromewell

Onboard audio, even if it is used doesn't cause much of a hit (maybe 160 points in 3dmark but it should be close to unnoticable). To be honest I don't think the extra features are the culprits, disabling them will help but most likely only on the tests you run in sandra, everest and the like. I think the biggest difference is from the fact that it is a different board. Even 2 identical boards will perform differently.


----------



## Archangel

The albatron has the Nforce 4 SLI chipset,. and Asus has the Nforce 4 SLI32 chipset (2x 16xpci-e slots)
but i bought the motherboard so i could overclock my CPU..  but i need a stronger PSU for that    10 day's or so.. then i'll have my PSU  
and i gues with the processor overclocked,.. the upgrade was worth it
(also the motherboard has passive cooling,..   it made the pc a lot more quiet.

edit,..    damn..   sorry for the off-topic once again  :|

edit 2: as for the onboard sound..   i got an increasement of 10fps in games  ( between 8 and 15 ) by just disabling the onboard sound, and using the audigy 4.     so i think it does cound for something


----------



## Archangel

CPU @ 2515MHz and my grafic's card's at 449 - 1300   

No voltage upping of whatever..   but my PSU started to smell a bit, (no overcurrent protection)   so i didnt push it.. (yet...  )

cmon.. 7657 aint bad, you have to admit


----------



## ETSA

Your SLI config gives you that extra oomph. 

Nice scores.


----------



## Cromewell

> edit 2: as for the onboard sound.. i got an increasement of 10fps in games ( between 8 and 15 ) by just disabling the onboard sound, and using the audigy 4. so i think it does cound for something


Bad onboard solution then, I get a difference of 1-2FPS tops.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> Bad onboard solution then, I get a difference of 1-2FPS tops.




that was with the Albatron K8SLI, wich was a really cheap SLI board,   so i can immagine its not the best,..  it overclocked like hell tough


----------



## ETSA

I just reran mine after some tweaks and got 6538....yay 50 more point, lol....


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Archangel said:


> CPU @ 2515MHz and my grafic's card's at 449 - 1300
> 
> No voltage upping of whatever..   but my PSU started to smell a bit, (no overcurrent protection)   so i didnt push it.. (yet...  )
> 
> cmon.. 7657 aint bad, you have to admit



For your setup. 10k would be nice


----------



## Archangel

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> For your setup. 10k would be nice



would be nice, but thats not going to happen.  2 7900GTX's on stock reach 9k~10k    so i think its impossible for me to reach it


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

its hard going from 19k+ in 3dmark03 to 5232 in 3dmark06 but hey it don't seem that bad.

i had 0-1 fps during the CPU tests


----------



## Geoff

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i had 0-1 fps during the CPU tests



Yup, even the high end Conroes and Kentsfield don't average above 2fps in the CPU tests.


----------



## ETSA

I just ran it again and got 6888, i'll try later with a few tweaks.



edit:  if archangel had a c2d she would be getting over 3000 cpu score.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ETSA said:


> I just ran it again and got 6888, i'll try later with a few



You could probally take your CPU a few hundred Mhz farther, and you could overclock your graphics card some more.


----------



## Archangel

ETSA said:


> edit:  if archangel had a c2d she would be getting over 3000 cpu score.



would be nice... but i doubt it.


----------



## Geoff

ETSA said:


> I just ran it again and got 6888, i'll try later with a few tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> edit:  if archangel had a c2d she would be getting over 3000 cpu score.



Depends what its OC'd to.  My E6300 at stock only got around 1800.


----------



## Grey410

*Scores*



			
				[-0MEGA-];465395 said:
			
		

> Depends what its OC'd to.  My E6300 at stock only got around 1800.



*With mine @ 3.2 I get 2815.    *


----------



## Archangel

i havnt even reached 2k yet...


----------



## thealmightyone

Got some minor artifacting, so will have to lower my clocks a tad.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

thealmightyone said:


> Got some minor artifacting, so will have to lower my clocks a tad.



strange

i had my clocks set where i would get artifacting somewhat in 3dMark03 but not 06 so i just left it how is

core:549(500) mem:809(750)


----------



## thealmightyone

You sure you have no artifacting? The dragon/airship test seems to stress my 7900gt the most, as that's where my artifacting appears (small, black rectangles). Possible it *was* artifacting?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

thealmightyone said:


> You sure you have no artifacting? The dragon/airship test seems to stress my 7900gt the most, as that's where my artifacting appears (small, black rectangles). Possible it *was* artifacting?




i dont think i saw any but i might not have been looking close enough


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i redid 3dmark06 and i had a tiny bit of artifacting in the Fireflys(tiny as in once or twice stray polygons would come down from trees)

however this run had the core and mem 1MHz over than my other submition but with this new run i got a new high score

Future Mark page of Sumbition w/ detailed results:

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=570425

Screenshot:


----------



## Archangel

and yes, Im pretty happy with it =)     462 / 1250 on the cards, and my cpu on 2590MHz


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

Hows this score?


----------



## Archangel

whats the spec's of that pc?  i see a 7800GTX,  ( and a X2 cpu, an overclocked 3800+? )


----------



## Filip

For a single 7800GTX (256 MB edition) it's a poor score.


----------



## Archangel

i reached just under 5k with SLI disabled (4765 or so)
Edit:   that was with the card overclocked tough..


----------



## tweaker

^ OC-freak


----------



## bigdavep

All stock clocks...

Might do some tweeks and see what i can get.


----------



## Grey410

*Sweetness in silicon form.*



bigdavep said:


> All stock clocks...
> 
> Might do some tweeks and see what i can get.



*That's super sweet mang.  Way 2 go.  C2D FTW!*


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

Found out why my previous score was so low...I had SLI 16x AA on.


----------



## Gixer41960

That's a mighty score BigDave.
I've just got my system up and running and it's no where near that score.
Looks like I've got some work to do to catch up.


----------



## Archangel

tweaker said:


> ^ OC-freak




hey...      I cant help it if my cards are begging me to be overclocked..


----------



## Jet

I just tested my current setup and got a 4125. However, on the CPU test #2, something messed up. It acted like I had overclocked my graphics card to far, but everything was at stock speeds?


----------



## Geoff

Not bad Jet.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];495422 said:
			
		

> Not bad Jet.



Really? I didn't think it was that great...I guess if I compare it to Arch's with SLi disabled, that's not too bad. Now I just need to figure out this graphics card thing..


----------



## Pr0

Jet said:


> I just tested my current setup and got a 4125. However, on the CPU test #2, something messed up. It acted like I had overclocked my graphics card to far, but everything was at stock speeds?



weird I reached 7k with x1900 series. How did you get 4k?


----------



## Jet

Pr0 said:


> weird I reached 7k with x1900 series. How did you get 4k?



1. You have the X1900XTX, I have a X1900 All in Wonder @ 500/470
2. You have a Core 2 Duo E6600, I have a Pentium D 820


----------



## Geoff

You got a bit higher on the SM2 test with you card, here's my results:


----------



## Geoff

Here are the results with my new oc'd rig


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-];504736 said:
			
		

> Here are the results with my new oc'd rig



NICE 
a good 3-4k above what my x2 and 7900gtx scored together lol


----------



## Archangel

but honestly.. I would have excpected a bit more of the Geforce 8 series..   I mean, when I compare it to what i have, yea, its an improvement, but not that big tough (and then considering my cards are what, 2 years old now?  )
nevertheless, its nice


----------



## fade2green514

Archangel said:


> but honestly.. I would have excpected a bit more of the Geforce 8 series..   I mean, when I compare it to what i have, yea, its an improvement, but not that big tough (and then considering my cards are what, 2 years old now?  )
> nevertheless, its nice



ehh... thats still comparing dual card to single card.
and it still beats it...
of course, its not even the gtx... its the lower gts though its still very powerful.


----------



## Archangel

yea.. but the 7800 series is 2 generations older that the 8800   ( the 7900/7950 came in between, and yes, i do consider them to be a own generation because of having a different arcitecture)

also, an slightly overclocked 7950GX2 could reach the same score as that iirc 


edit:.. but yes... Strength in numbers ftw. ^_^


----------



## fade2green514

well, actually the 7800 and 7900 series are the same architecure (hence the same pixel pipeline and vertex shader count)... the difference is between clock rate because of the switch from 130nm (or was it 110nm?) to 90nm... letting nvidia raise core clock a bunch.

imagine 8800gtx quad SLI lol
can you say 25k in 3dmark06? insane. lol
then again, you never know with bottlenecks lol


----------



## Archangel

yea... but going from 130nm (i think it was 130..  ) to 90nm makes quite a new chip imo..   call it the 7800MkII if you want 

but like I said, I did excpect a bit more..   meaning it's my oppinion, nobody has to (and appearantly does) agree with me on that 

Its a nice score,.. but I would have expected 12k or so tbh


----------



## Geoff

I was surprised with that score, because spec wise her dual 7800GTX's are better then my card.

But I did some more OC'in and got a bit over 10K


----------



## Archangel

I really doubt spec wise the 7800GTX's are higher,... I really do  

edit:  Maybe youre confused with the 7900GTX's?  ( for example..   the 8800GTS already hase more VRAM than my 2 cards..   i have 512Mb combined, the 8800GTS has 640..  )


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> I really doubt spec wise the 7800GTX's are higher,... I really do
> 
> edit:  Maybe youre confused with the 7900GTX's?  ( for example..   the 8800GTS already hase more VRAM than my 2 cards..   i have 512Mb combined, the 8800GTS has 640..  )



I PM'd you the link, but you'll have to enable dual-card config because I think it resets to just a single card by default.

Oh ya, and SLI doesnt add up the memory, so you still only have 256MB


----------



## Geoff

I reached 10K


----------



## Archangel

7800GTX (256Mb SLI'd)
Framebuffer: 256,256 MB 
Memory Type: GDDR3 
Memory Bus Type: 64x4 (256 bit) 
DirectX Compliance: 9.0c 
OpenGL Compliance: 2.0 
PS Version: 3.0 
VS Version: 3.0 
Process: 110 nm 
Fragment Pipelines: 24 
Vertex Pipelines: 8 
Texture Units: 24 
Raster Operators 16 

Memory Bandwidth: 76.8 GB/sec 
Shader Operations: 20640 Operations/sec 
Pixel Fill Rate: 13760 MPixels/sec 
Texture Fill Rate: 20640 MTexels/sec 
Vertex Operations: 1720 MVertices/sec 


8800GTS
Noise Level: ? 
Framebuffer: 640 MB 
Memory Type: GDDR3 
Memory Bus Type: 64x5 (320 bit) 
DirectX Compliance: 10.0 
OpenGL Compliance: 2.0 
PS Version: 4.0 
VS Version: 4.0 
Process: 90 nm 
Fragment Pipelines: 96 (128) 
Vertex Pipelines: 96 (128) 
Texture Units: 24 (32) 
Raster Operators 20 (24) 

Memory Bandwidth: 64 GB/sec 
Shader Operations: 48000 Operations/sec 
Pixel Fill Rate: 10000 MPixels/sec 
Texture Fill Rate: 12000 MTexels/sec 
Vertex Operations: 12000 MVertices/sec 



hmm... you want to run me through that again?    because the only thing the SLI cards have higher is the Pixel Fill Rate and the Texture Fill Rate.. wich both are only noticable on really high resolutions..    the shaders ad vertex opperations are the ones that really matter a lot.


----------



## bigdavep

I tweaked my e6600 and my 7950gx2 and got this score...


----------



## Jet

bigdavep said:


> I tweaked my e6600 and my 7950gx2 and got this score...



You should be able to break 10K if you overclock your processor to 3+Ghz (easy enough to do, with the right motherboard.


----------



## Geoff

Do I actually hold the record on this forum for the highest 3DMark06 score?

lol


----------



## Archangel

well... atm you certainly hold the score for the biggest ego, because you bring it up whenever you can..


----------



## Grey410

Archangel said:


> well... atm you certainly hold the score for the biggest ego, because you bring it up whenever you can..



OH SNAP   LOL.  Geoff your computer rocks.  Maybe when I build my friends computer and bencmark it I can tie your score.


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> well... atm you certainly hold the score for the biggest ego, because you bring it up whenever you can..



Hey!  This is the only time I get to have the best computer   In a month or so i'll have an average joe-shmoe computer.


----------



## Archangel

hmm... sorry about that one..  yea, Im a bit in a bitchy mood atm.  :x


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I don't know if anybody knows but Ii guess 3DMark06 got any update and now you have to view you score online......  Another thing is I got 40-50 more points on the update but last time I ran 3DMark06 was with my old mobo so I was wondering if you got higher scores?


----------



## Geoff

I'll run it with the new update and see what I get.


----------



## Geoff

I got about 15 more points with the new update then the old one.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];512091 said:
			
		

>



Impressive


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Impressive



I keep inching up there


----------



## mAJORgAMER

[-0MEGA-];512098 said:
			
		

> I keep inching up there



8318  I thought i would beat you Omega...but i didnt. And i wanna know why? 

I have a 8800GTX whit an amd 4600x2. I should have beat you but i think i know why i lost. It's the CPU test, i still had 0 FPS in the 2 test. Cuz in the graphical and GPU test i had 60 FPS sometimes. Man 3dMark06 was fastpaced. 

Or, it's the setting. I didnt buy the full version of 3d mark06 so they ran the test whit default value. I think the res was 1280 x1024 no AA and full setting.


Oh btw, do you have to upgrade your Bios for the 8800 series?


----------



## Geoff

mAJORgAMER said:


> 8318  I thought i would beat you Omega...but i didnt. And i wanna know why?
> 
> I have a 8800GTX whit an amd 4600x2. I should have beat you but i think i know why i lost. It's the CPU test, i still had 0 FPS in the 2 test. Cuz in the graphical and GPU test i had 60 FPS sometimes. Man 3dMark06 was fastpaced.
> 
> Or, it's the setting. I didnt buy the full version of 3d mark06 so they ran the test whit default value. I think the res was 1280 x1024 no AA and full setting.
> 
> 
> Oh btw, do you have to upgrade your Bios for the 8800 series?


It's because mine is madly overclocked 

Post a screenshot of the results from 3DMark06.

btw, it doesnt have anything to do with free/pro versions because i have everyone on default.


----------



## mAJORgAMER

[-0MEGA-];519699 said:
			
		

> It's because mine is madly overclocked
> 
> Post a screenshot of the results from 3DMark06.
> 
> btw, it doesnt have anything to do with free/pro versions because i have everyone on default.



I guess you must be using  a high tech cooling system to overclock this beast. I can only see my score online and i dont know how to take a screenshot. And is there anyone here who actually have more than 1 FPS in the cpu test. Cuz 1 is my highest score and im sure it's what make the difference.


----------



## Grey410

mAJORgAMER said:


> I guess you must be using  a high tech cooling system to overclock this beast. I can only see my score online and i dont know how to take a screenshot. And is there anyone here who actually have more than 1 FPS in the cpu test. Cuz 1 is my highest score and im sure it's what make the difference.



His CPU OC'd to 3.1ghz is much faster than yours so it's pushing his OC'd video card much better.  Your score in the CPU test is about average.  I think I get 1.2 or something with my E6600.  

To take a screen shot hit your Print Screen key then open MS Paint.  Right click and click paste.  It should post the image you had on your desktop (like a photo of what you were seeing).  Save it as a jpeg file. Then go to www.photobucket.com and upload the photo.  Then post the link to it here in your reply.


----------



## Geoff

mAJORgAMER said:


> I guess you must be using  a high tech cooling system to overclock this beast. I can only see my score online and i dont know how to take a screenshot. And is there anyone here who actually have more than 1 FPS in the cpu test. Cuz 1 is my highest score and im sure it's what make the difference.



I'm actually using air cooling, everything is stock but I have a $20 CPU cooler .

And yes, in CPU test one I average 0-1fps, and in CPU test two I average 1-2fps.

The main reason I have a higher score is because of my CPU.


----------



## bigdavep

I'm still pretty happy then with my 9594 score with my 7950GX2. I might try pushing the E6600 a little further to see if I can break 10k.


----------



## Niskyspy

*Finally done (10692 points in 3dMark06)*

UPDATE:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Well, today me and my friends finally finished with the following build-up. Like always I did 98% of the work and he got to do the OC because its his PC and I didn't want to be responsible for its death. Below are the specs and pics of the PC.
SPECS:
Antec TruePower Trio 650watt
E6600 Core 2 Duo (oc at 3Ghz)
EVGA 8800GTX (oc at 576/900)
Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi-Al
Corsair XMS2 Dominator 2gb DDR2-800 (oc to 900Mhz)
Gigabyte Galaxy II Liquid Cooling
SB Audigy2 ZS Platinum
3DMark06 = 11645 points 

PICS:













































PROBLEMS:
The Gigabyte Liquid Cooling system went nuts, the security system that shuts off the PC when it senses that there is no liquid in the system is weird. What it does is it turn's on the PC by itself and then turns it off 5sec after. I removed the security system connection to the power sw and it runs fine, but we still need to figure it out. 

PS: Ask any question you have and either me or my friends will answer you.


----------



## Geoff

dfgvdvcdszvdfzvf!!!!  So not fair!
You beat me by 38 points!  but I have to say, I paid alot less for mine 

Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3.13Ghz
2GB DDR2-667 @ DDR2-900 @ 5-4-4-9
eVGA 680i SLI
8800GTS (cant remember speeds)










What did you get in 3DMark 03 and 05?


----------



## Niskyspy

We are not done overclocking . Today was the first day overclocking and we didn't get far because my friend needed to go packing for his Florida trip. I'll make him run 3dMark06 again and I'll post official link so that nobody say's anything  no offence to anyone.


----------



## mrbagrat

[-0MEGA-];547737 said:
			
		

> dfgvdvcdszvdfzvf!!!!  So not fair!
> You beat me by 38 points!  but I have to say, I paid alot less for mine
> 
> Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3.13Ghz
> 2GB DDR2-667 @ DDR2-900 @ 5-4-4-9
> eVGA 680i SLI
> 8800GTS (cant remember speeds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get in 3DMark 03 and 05?



Ya might want to update your sig there Omega.


----------



## The_Beast

wow very nice setup, great score


BUT you really really really need to do some cable management


----------



## mrbagrat

The_Beast said:


> wow very nice setup, great score
> 
> 
> BUT you really really really need to do some cable management



Cable management makes no difference if you have no fans.

Unless he does. but hes using water cooling right?


----------



## Jet

Still, it makes it look nicer . Also, didn't I see a fan over the CPU area?

One last thing- this should have been posted in this thread : http://www.computerforum.com/33342-3dmark06-scores-here.html?highlight=3dmark06


----------



## kof2000

he looks like this man bug from men in black II


----------



## Niskyspy

kof2000 said:


> he looks like this man bug from men in black II



Wow, thanks I was tryong to go for "de de dee" kinda look but Men in Black II is alright. And yes cable managment will be done but sometime later.


----------



## grimxx

computer looks awsome btw where did you get taht table I have a small room and that table looks like it is meant to fit on the side of teh wall right that would be perfect for me


----------



## Niskyspy

I think he got it from staples and it was like 140 or 160$.


----------



## tbomb1688

I got the table for $160. Just to let everyone know this computer belongs to me and was built by niskyspy. After six hours of overclock testing i managed to get 11536 3DMarks. Still working on increasing that number...will keep you guys posted.

Antec TruePower Trio 650watt
E6600 Core 2 Duo (oc at 3.15 Ghz)
EVGA 8800GTX (oc at 630/1030)
Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi-AP
Corsair XMS2 Dominator Series 2gb DDR-800 4-4-4-12 (oc to DDR-1000 5-5-5-12)
Gigabyte Galaxy II Liquid Cooling
3DMark06 = 11536points


----------



## tbomb1688

*My new rig*

Antec 650 watt power supply
Asus P5B Deluxe WIFI-AP
E6600 @ 3.15ghz
Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 (oc to 1000mhz)
EVGA 8800GTX @ 630/1030
Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II Liquid Cooling
Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum

11536 3DMarks so far


----------



## Cromewell

> Also, didn't I see a fan over the CPU area?


You did, but Gigabyte puts that on because their motherboards (and most others) use the CPU fan to maintain airflow over the NB heatsink and other things.


----------



## DCIScouts

Thread note: 3DMARK 06 Scores and the Finally did it thread have been merged.  Continue on!


----------



## Niskyspy

UPDATE on Tbomb1688 and Niskyspy buildup from page 86/87  YEY 
UPDATE:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::





::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
PS: What tweak do u think we could do to get to 12,000 3dmark points? If you need more info then shown in the pic PM to Tbomb1688...


DEE-De-DEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Archangel

just ran it..   and Imo.. it isnt bad for a 1,5 year old pc   ( I have to get the overclocking done propperly still.. but its a start.. =o )


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> just ran it..   and Imo.. it isnt bad for a 1,5 year old pc   ( I have to get the overclocking done propperly still.. but its a start.. =o )



Yes it is a very nice score for your system.

I just ran it and got 3654.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Wow, ok......  Recently I've been messing with my CPU/GPU clocks and I just did a 3DMark06 and I had 200 points less then my previous score.....  The first thing that came to mind was that I had maybe damaged my CPU/GPU during my OC......  The only other thing that could possibly decrease the score like that is ATi's new 7.1 drivers which aren't 'officially' accepted by 3DMark06.....  Could somebody do me a favor and run a test with the new ATi 7.1 drivers.....

http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html


----------



## Archangel

put the settings a bit down again..  It could be just running unsatble


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

*Bump* Can somebody please run 3DMark06 with the new Catalyst 7.1 drivers?


----------



## Geoff

bumblebee_tuna said:


> *Bump* Can somebody please run 3DMark06 with the new Catalyst 7.1 drivers?


I ran 3DMark06 with the 7.1 drivers.


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

5534. waiting for thermal paste to set in a bit more then I'll do some Overclocking.


----------



## towly

3DMark Score	4215 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	2018 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	2017 Marks
CPU Score	873 Marks

not great but not horrible. No oc'ing and had allot of back ground programs running. I guess with some oc'ing I could get a higher score.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

[-0MEGA-];560264 said:
			
		

> I ran 3DMark06 with the 7.1 drivers.



Was your score any differnt?


----------



## Geoff

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Was your score any differnt?



I just got the card and isntalled 7.1, I never tried it with the eralier version.  But when I get home I will and i'll post back.


----------



## kof2000

i got 9800+ on stock i'll post the screen later  not bad... it should go pass 10000 when the cpu is upped and oc'ed card


----------



## Archangel

to be honest i excpect at least 12000 from that pc..  I mean.. mine reached 8k,.   and its really not that good anymore today =o


----------



## kof2000

actually i wasnt running those raptors when i ran that benchmark 

just a 500gb seagate sata300 16mb


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

[-0MEGA-];561323 said:
			
		

> I just got the card and isntalled 7.1, I never tried it with the eralier version.  But when I get home I will and i'll post back.



Thanks, I owe ya when ya when you post the results.....  The thing is, I've actually been getting a lot better game play with the new drivers and the 'slight' overclock....  (fsb: 200 -> 206,  2.47 Ghz)  But regardless, I want to see if other people get the same result or if the decrease in score is maybe from my CPU OC or from a 'damaged card' my accidental over-overclock when I accidentally OC with two different programs......  (Although, it appears to be fine....)


----------



## Geoff

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Thanks, I owe ya when ya when you post the results.....  The thing is, I've actually been getting a lot better game play with the new drivers and the 'slight' overclock....  (fsb: 200 -> 206,  2.47 Ghz)  But regardless, I want to see if other people get the same result or if the decrease in score is maybe from my CPU OC or from a 'damaged card' my accidental over-overclock when I accidentally OC with two different programs......  (Although, it appears to be fine....)



Actually version 6.12 gave a lower score.  The first screenshot is 7.1, and the second screenshot is 6.12.


*7.1*











*6.12*










EDIT:  It seems like the main reason was because of the CPU Score, which im not sure why.  But the SM2 and SM3 tests seem to be pretty equal.


----------



## tlarkin

kof2000 said:


> actually i wasnt running those raptors when i ran that benchmark
> 
> just a 500gb seagate sata300 16mb



raptors really won't increase 3D mark scores.  They only really help in loading times.  Faster HDs do not equal more FPS.  Unless 3Dmark actually benches loading times now, but I do not think it does.


----------



## spanky

I'm dissappointed.


----------



## Geoff

theresthatguy said:


> I'm dissappointed.



Ya it is, I know people who have the 7950GX2 and get higher scores.


----------



## kof2000

i did another run on 3dmark and i got 10500+ with everything stocked 

i think it has to do with whether you are using the basic or the full version  there are more tests.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> i did another run on 3dmark and i got 10500+ with everything stocked
> 
> i think it has to do with whether you are using the basic or the full version  there are more tests.


Thats too bad, seeing as how I got 10690 with an E6300, 8800GTS, and budget RAM 

And the scores dont differ much at all.


----------



## kof2000

heres another result from a 3.3ghz overclock... was kinda shocking since it didn't restart on me on stock cooling still...


----------



## Jet

My latest score is *5388* with the system in my signature clocked to 671/774.

It's funny, the newest version of 3dmark06 makes you submit your results online to see them. Here's the page:

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=14&projectId=1129970


----------



## Geoff

Project ID is invalid jet.


----------



## zaroba

my pc only got a 2230 (is that good? my pc is in my sig)

and for some reason, 3dmark06 thinks i have server 2003 when i have 64bit xp.

i have an 8800gts coming next week, will retest then.


----------



## Archangel

zaroba said:


> and for some reason, 3dmark06 thinks i have server 2003 when i have 64bit xp.



iirc win xp x64 is based on the win server 2003 platform.  or at least, I had exacly the same.


----------



## Jet

There you are, then.


----------



## zaroba

Archangel said:


> iirc win xp x64 is based on the win server 2003 platform.  or at least, I had exacly the same.



yep, it is.


just rebooted and got the same score agian
i'm also just using the demo version of mark 6.
might have something to do with the lower score since it runs less tests.


----------



## stiffdogg06

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k41/stiffdogg06/3DMarkResults.jpg

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k41/stiffdogg06/ComputerConfig.jpg

First time, so dont know whats good and whats not.


----------



## DKdeadly

stiffdogg06 is your 7600gt overclocked because i get lower score then you idk why.


----------



## stiffdogg06

Nope no physical overclocking. I went to guru3d.com and downloaded the coolbits registry tool. It downloads a few more options onto your nvidia control panel... One of the options it downloads is overclock ability. I didnt move the core and memory clocks at all. All i did was push Detect Optimal Settings and it turned my memory clock to like 830mhz and my core to like 630mhz. Other than that, i havent done anything.


----------



## Jet

stiffdogg06 said:


> I didnt move the core and memory clocks at all. All i did was push Detect Optimal Settings and it turned my memory clock to like 830mhz and my core to like 630mhz. Other than that, i havent done anything.



Are you saying that that isn't overclocking?


----------



## joeswm8

stiffdogg06 said:


> All i did was push Detect Optimal Settings and it turned my memory clock to like 830mhz and my core to like 630mhz. Other than that, i havent done anything.



that is an overclock....


----------



## stiffdogg06

Ok thank you.


----------



## Archangel

Jet said:


> Are you saying that that isn't overclocking?



I think he's confused with voltmodding, because thats doing something physically to the card (and hes said he didnt do any physical overclocking)
But yes, thats overclocking your card, I run my current cards at 501 - 1300 using coolbits


----------



## elmarcorulz

There's mine, got no idea if its good or not.


----------



## Geoff

stiffdogg06 said:


> Ok thank you.



By pushing the determine max clock, it still means the video card is overclocked.


----------



## Jet

elmarcorulz said:


> There's mine, got no idea if its good or not.



It isn't bad, considering your SM2 and SM3 scores are just about 300 points higher than mine (my card was OCed higher than a X1900XTX)


----------



## DKdeadly

my card runs at 598 and 796 but still your score is pretty high from like 30mhz core and mem 30 you get 300 points more thats nice.


----------



## thewahlrus

*what?*

3DMark Score	8756 3DMarks	
	SM2.0 Score	3736 	
	HDR/SM3.0 Score	3729 	
	CPU Score	2596


----------



## Geoff

thewahlrus said:


> 3DMark Score	8756 3DMarks
> SM2.0 Score	3736
> HDR/SM3.0 Score	3729
> CPU Score	2596


not too bad, but you can get alot more out of that system if you wanted to


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Where can I get 3dMark at? I am a newbie to PC building and I need to test this.

Thanks


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> Where can I get 3dMark at? I am a newbie to PC building and I need to test this.
> 
> Thanks



www.futuremark.com

But dont expect too high a score with the x1300.


----------



## Grey410

Just ran it with the CPU OC'd to 3420 and the gpu @ 660/980   Oh yeah E6600 and 8800GTS EVGA


----------



## stishdr

Here is my pathetic score...

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=8014108

Is this ok for the system?


----------



## mega10169

7602. Not too bad for stock everything I'd say.


----------



## elitehacker

6298 for a 7900GT running at 625 Core and 1750Mhz ram.


----------



## dragon2309

resurrected because of that new thread, jogged my memory

BFG 8800GTS OC 320Mb

3DMark '06 = *8689*


----------



## Wiens

I flying along at 2687!!  Woooh hoooo!


----------



## Master Mind

alright heres my score.... 






Master Mind


----------



## J_D

haha just found this thread, cause i ran an 06 benchmark for the first time and well its got to be the worst score here.

Score = 894
Wooooo go me

which is weird cause my computer doesn't really complain too much when playing things like BF2 and C&C3.


----------



## elitehacker

Well your 6600 is your problem. lol


----------



## J_D

Yeah I know my computer is bad. lol but hey I used to have a 5200!.

My 12month warranty ran out last month on the 6600, do you guys reckon I should OC it. Been looking at coolbits, as it seems the most straight forward option

Because my mobo only supports AGP x4 I’m not really looking to upgrade the GPU. However I’m seriously thinking about building a new computer around September time


----------



## elitehacker

I would have overclocked it the first day I got it. To tell you the truth, there is no way they could know if your card had been overclocked or not if you do it via software.


----------



## J_D

elitehacker said:


> I would have overclocked it the first day I got it. To tell you the truth, there is no way they could know if your card had been overclocked or not if you do it via software.



Ok thanks, I will look into this tommorrow.

and yeah i had never really thought about it before that the company would never know that you had overclocked it via software.


----------



## SubDude199

GPU:7900GTO Flashed To GTX 745/735 ~ 6284 3DMark06

Rig in SIG


----------



## Martingale00

Here's mine, 4600+ @ 2.77 - 8800GTS-320


----------



## elitehacker

My card is getting ripped out here  . I guess its time to upgrade from my ancient 7900GT.


----------



## Soupmaker

My score is: 3342


----------



## elitehacker

With a 7600GT, you should be getting into the high 3000s and into the early 4000s at stock speeds.


----------



## Geoff

Martingale00 said:


> Here's mine, 4600+ @ 2.77 - 8800GTS-320


Not bad, but I got a bit over 10K with my E6300 @ 3.13Ghz, and 8800GTS oc'd


----------



## Master Mind

well done omega thats a very high score for e6300 and 8800gts, i am running a e6600 and 8800gtx lol and it was very close to that just under 12500.....

Master Mind


----------



## Master Mind

how much of a difference have you noticed with the cpu and gfx card overclocked? i have oc'd my cpu to 3.15ghz on the stock cooler and its so much faster than stock speeds lol, as soon as i get a tuniq tower i will try 4ghz maybe higher..... quad core soon anyway lol...

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff

Master Mind said:


> well done omega thats a very high score for e6300 and 8800gts, i am running a e6600 and 8800gtx lol and it was very close to that just under 12500.....
> 
> Master Mind


I dont have the PC anymore, but here is the results of when I had that system.  But first, a quick overview of the specs:

E6300 @ 3.13Ghz
2GB DDR2-667 @ DDR2-920
eVGA 680i 
8800GTS 640MB @ 660/1980
320GB SATAII w/16MB Cache


----------



## elitehacker

What a shame I would never let a system like that go. :O


----------



## Geoff

It was a great system, but I didnt like the idea of spending all that money on a new PC.  I paid $450 for the video card alone since I bought it once it was released.

But im thinking of doing that again with ATI's card, lol


----------



## Master Mind

omega, you should have spread out the 2 windows of 3d mark 06, not over lapping each other. i think it's a little suss, reason being is because you are covering up the information in which says which resolution etc you ran it at and 2nd of all you didnt even have all of the tests switched on. that is very close to my score and i did more tests than you......

Master Mind


----------



## Master Mind

who knows you could be showing the real thing, but, to me.... thats a bit suss dude.....

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff

Master Mind said:


> omega, you should have spread out the 2 windows of 3d mark 06, not over lapping each other. i think it's a little suss, reason being is because you are covering up the information in which says which resolution etc you ran it at and 2nd of all you didnt even have all of the tests switched on. that is very close to my score and i did more tests than you......
> 
> Master Mind





Master Mind said:


> who knows you could be showing the real thing, but, to me.... thats a bit suss dude.....
> 
> Master Mind


I have everything running at default.  The reason I overlapped was so it didnt take up as much space.

And since you dont believe me, here are all my other benchmarks that I took, so hopefully you will at least believe it a bit more:


----------



## Master Mind

yer like i said you may well be showing the real shit, i realized that you ran the tests with 8800gts and E6300 but what i didn't realize was that you have obviously done a lot of overclocking to them he he. once again, well done...

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff

Master Mind said:


> yer like i said you may well be showing the real shit, i realized that you ran the tests with 8800gts and E6300 but what i didn't realize was that you have obviously done a lot of overclocking to them he he. once again, well done...
> 
> Master Mind


Oh ya, I overclocked it alot.  I think I got around 8xxx stock in 3DMark06.


----------



## Master Mind

yer that sounds about right, thats why i was so confused about your other score because i didn't realize u overclocked hehe.... im not even gonna worry about overclocking my 8800gtx ay, i have done a lot of overclocking on my cpu because C2D are the best to overclock...

Master Mind


----------



## Geoff

What do you get now in 3DMark06?  You can gain a lot by overclocking your video card.


----------



## zaroba

after finally getting my 8800gts...


SM2.0 = 3433
HDR/SM3 = 3520
CPU = 1523

total = 7289


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I haven't ran any benchmarks in ages. I'll run 06 as soon as I find my CD I have it on.


----------



## Geoff

11402 here


----------



## pslee

5132


----------



## pslee

overclocked mine to 5710. i will go slow on OC. 2450 on cpu score


----------



## NJNETSFAN

ok, well I just ran it and got a 668!! Wtf is wrong with my system? could my graphics card be bottlenecking my system that bad? I see people with p4's and cellerons getting higher scores than me in this thread. Pc specs is in my sig. I can't overclock because it's a prebuilt pc. But with the c2d on this system i'd expect to get atleast a 2500.


----------



## Burgerbob

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok, well I just ran it and got a 668!! Wtf is wrong with my system? could my graphics card be bottlenecking my system that bad? I see people with p4's and cellerons getting higher scores than me in this thread. Pc specs is in my sig. I can't overclock because it's a prebuilt pc. But with the c2d on this system i'd expect to get atleast a 2500.



No offense, your video card sucks. It is majorly bottlenecking.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Burgerbob said:


> No offense, your video card sucks. It is majorly bottlenecking.



I know it sucks, but since I'm not a gamer i thought I'd leave it alone. So could my vid card be bottlenecking my system even when I'm not playing games? IE. internet browsing.


----------



## pslee

wow. with c2d, you would see at least 1800 on cpu mark.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

I get 1795 on my cpu score, but my overall score is only 668. here's a link to my score: http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9702949 . How much would my score rise if I put an 8600GTS in this rig?


----------



## Itanda

Wow on 3dmark06 basic (free download) i got 4314... I know it aint the greatest but the pc was only $800 + the computer could basically run any games (mabye not high settings but, still)


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Itanda said:


> Wow on 3dmark06 basic (free download) i got 4314... I know it aint the greatest but the pc was only $800 + the computer could basically run any games (mabye not high settings but, still)



could you post up a link to your results, because my c2d should be better than your 4600, so it would show how badly my video card is killing me.


----------



## pslee

NJNETSFAN said:


> could you post up a link to your results, because my c2d should be better than your 4600, so it would show how badly my video card is killing me.



I think you seriously have to change your video card. cpu isn't the problem.


----------



## Geoff

NJNETSFAN said:


> could you post up a link to your results, because my c2d should be better than your 4600, so it would show how badly my video card is killing me.


It's because you have the 7350, which is a horrible card.  The Core 2 Duo owns the X2 any day.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

pslee said:


> I think you seriously have to change your video card. cpu isn't the problem.



I know my cpu is better than his, so what do you think my score would be with an 8600GTS? I never realized how cheap they are, and they are really good cards.


----------



## Geoff

NJNETSFAN said:


> I know my cpu is better than his, so what do you think my score would be with an 8600GTS? I never realized how cheap they are, and they are really good cards.


They actually arent that good, you can buy 7 series cards which perform alot better in current games and score higher in benchmarks for the same price.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

[-0MEGA-];685715 said:
			
		

> They actually arent that good, you can buy 7 series cards which perform alot better in current games and score higher in benchmarks for the same price.



ok, so i guess i'd look to get a 7900GT(on newegg the 7950GT is more money than the 8600GTS). Does anyone have a link to those benchmark websites with all of the video cards side by side so i can check them out.


----------



## pslee

this is my result with 8600GT with X2 6000. 

Main Test Results

3DMark Score 5708 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 2411 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 2101 Marks 

CPU Score 2450 Marks 

if you get 8600gts, it will spank my 8600gt.


----------



## Kornowski

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok, so i guess i'd look to get a 7900GT(on newegg the 7950GT is more money than the 8600GTS). Does anyone have a link to those benchmark websites with all of the video cards side by side so i can check them out.



www.gpureview.com

It's a very good site!


----------



## NJNETSFAN

pslee said:


> this is my result with 8600GT with X2 6000.
> 
> Main Test Results
> 
> 3DMark Score 5708 3DMarks
> 
> SM 2.0 Score 2411 Marks
> 
> SM 3.0 Score 2101 Marks
> 
> CPU Score 2450 Marks
> 
> if you get 8600gts, it will spank my 8600gt.



ok, thanks for the scores, I can get an overclocked 8600gts(700/2100mhz) for around $169. Also, kornowski thanks for the website.


----------



## Geoff

NJNETSFAN said:


> ok, thanks for the scores, I can get an overclocked 8600gts(700/2100mhz) for around $169. Also, kornowski thanks for the website.


IMO you would be better off spending a bit more and getting the 8800GTS.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

[-0MEGA-];686063 said:
			
		

> IMO you would be better off spending a bit more and getting the 8800GTS.



I can get an overclocked 8600GTS for $169 on newegg, the cheapest 8800GTS is $269, I can't see spending another $100 on a card. I'm not a big gamer, and I don't have a lot of money right now, so if i go with a DX10 card, it will most likely be the 8600GTS. THanks omega and everyone else for all the input.


----------



## Geoff

NJNETSFAN said:


> I can get an overclocked 8600GTS for $169 on newegg, the cheapest 8800GTS is $269, I can't see spending another $100 on a card. I'm not a big gamer, and I don't have a lot of money right now, so if i go with a DX10 card, it will most likely be the 8600GTS. THanks omega and everyone else for all the input.


Oh, I was thinking they were under $250, I guess that was just a one time deel.


----------



## wafflez

3DMark Score 9273 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score 3848 Marks
SM 3.0 Score 3678 Marks
CPU Score 3431 Marks

haven't had the time to oc anything yet =/


----------



## Geoff

wafflez said:


> 3DMark Score 9273 3DMarks
> SM 2.0 Score 3848 Marks
> SM 3.0 Score 3678 Marks
> CPU Score 3431 Marks
> 
> haven't had the time to oc anything yet =/


Thats pretty good, but you have to be able to beat my score with an 8800GTS and a C2D E6300, which got 10,092.


----------



## wafflez

lol thank you for posting omega...i posted to get some comparisons =D
Say I'm trying to break 10000, would overclocking the cpu to 3ghz be enough, or do I have to overclock the video card as well...maybe it's overkill, chances are I'm not gonna oc anything until i need to..(when crysis comes out >_>), because I can run lost planet on full everything in dx10 at 48fps avg according to fraps...hl2 ep1 at 60fps at 1920x1080


----------



## Geoff

wafflez said:


> lol thank you for posting omega...i posted to get some comparisons =D
> Say I'm trying to break 10000, would overclocking the cpu to 3ghz be enough, or do I have to overclock the video card as well...maybe it's overkill, chances are I'm not gonna oc anything until i need to..(when crysis comes out >_>), because I can run lost planet on full everything in dx10 at 48fps avg according to fraps...hl2 ep1 at 60fps at 1920x1080


I forgot to mention, my CPU was at 3.21Ghz and the GPU was at 660/1980 I believe.

If you overclock to 2.8Ghz you should be able to easily pass 10K.


----------



## wafflez

oh LOL, I got scared that I did something wrong installing cpu when I saw that you beat it with a 6300 >_>.


----------



## Geoff

wafflez said:


> oh LOL, I got scared that I did something wrong installing cpu when I saw that you beat it with a 6300 >_>.



haha, ya I should have said that in the original post 

BTW, it was the 640MB version, since it was back in November.  But that doesnt make much of a difference.


----------



## kof2000

i posted the gtx score awhile back, heres the xt score


----------



## wafflez

after OCing to 3.0ghz...I only see about a 200 point improvement D:
3DMark Score	9573 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	3863 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	3673 Marks
CPU Score	4218 Marks

EDIT: Considering that the OC is forcing me to jump to 1.33v with such minor improvement, I'm probably just gonna go down to 2.8


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Is 10838 good for my system?


----------



## HarrisonM

Sempron [email protected] [email protected] 550/940 score 2300 marks


----------



## wafflez

lol sorry for posting again, but let me suggest that you guys close sidebar when you do this...
Changes from last time, I oc'd video card to 650/1950 (975x2) and closed windows sidebar and aim when I did it this time. brought my score up almost 2000 points.


----------



## Geoff

HarrisonM said:


> Sempron [email protected] [email protected] 550/940 score 2300 marks


lol, thats the 7300 series for ya


----------



## INTELCRAZY

wafflez said:


> lol sorry for posting again, but let me suggest that you guys close sidebar when you do this...
> Changes from last time, I oc'd video card to 650/1950 (975x2) and closed windows sidebar and aim when I did it this time. brought my score up almost 2000 points.



I'll have to OC my CPU and vid card, so I can beat you and, I didn't turn off sidebar  Competition?


----------



## spanky

I'm guessing Kof has the best?


----------



## Geoff

theresthatguy said:


> I'm guessing Kof has the best?



Overall, yes.  But who here has the best score for a single-GPU system?

I think I do


----------



## wafflez

INTELCRAZY said:


> I'll have to OC my CPU and vid card, so I can beat you and, I didn't turn off sidebar  Competition?



haha you have a gtx >_>
also, I knew I wasn't going to pass 3.4 ghz on air cooling when I chose this processor.

EDIT: lol also keep in mind I spent less than $1400 w/ tax and shipping on my computer including monitor, speakers, etc.


----------



## CrazyEh

I scored a sad 3378 on it. Does having the full version benefit the results?


----------



## spanky

[-0MEGA-];739353 said:
			
		

> Overall, yes.  But who here has the best score for a single-GPU system?
> 
> I think I do



What was your score OMEGA?


----------



## Cheese

CrazyEh said:


> I scored a sad 3378 on it. Does having the full version benefit the results?



i would hope not. that'd be unfair and make an unacurate result from the testing when comparing to others scores!


----------



## Geoff

theresthatguy said:


> What was your score OMEGA?


It's in my sig.




> I scored a sad 3378 on it. Does having the full version benefit the results?


Nope, the scores are still pretty much the same with both the trial and full versions.


----------



## pslee

CrazyEh said:


> I scored a sad 3378 on it. Does having the full version benefit the results?



wow. you have one huge case my friend. Isn't that kind of low for core 2 duo? I guess your graphics card is the bottleneck.


----------



## Cheese

if i get the full version and set the settings higher than the standard what will it do to my score?


----------



## Geoff

Cheese said:


> if i get the full version and set the settings higher than the standard what will it do to my score?


You wont notice much of a difference, all the full version does is allow you to change the test settings, such as the resolution, quality, loops, etc.  In addition to having a few fill rate and similar tests.  You're score wont improve or decrease much at all.


----------



## addle_brains

5867 - Is this right for my system? I'd say so.  Still, I'd like to see what a little more OC would get me. Problem is, my GPU overclocking doesn't stick when I reboot.


----------



## pslee

addle_brains said:


> 5816 - Is this right for my system? I'd say so.  Still, I'd like to see what a little more OC would get me. Problem is, my GPU overclocking doesn't stick when I reboot.



I got 5750-5770 with my system overclocking my cpu and gpu. is your cpu overclocked?

edit: i saw your sig and it is at 3 ghz.


----------



## tidyboy21

12362 with Catalyst 7.8


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> 12362 with Catalyst 7.8


lol, I guess I have some more overclocking to do 

Do you have your 2900XT overclocked?


----------



## tidyboy21

Yea, got it on 855/2000 using AMDGPUClocktool.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/3dm062900.jpg from a few mins ago. Can't wait to get a HR-03/R600 and may be take it up a bit higher.


----------



## addle_brains

Scrap it... 5900.


----------



## pslee

addle_brains said:


> Scrap it... 5900.



what are your individual scores? (cpu score, graphics score) I think you could get much higher than that. Do you overclock your graphics card?  or are you running on vista?


----------



## pslee

5804. I ran it this morning. I think there is still room for more overclocking for my processor.
My score

2450

2150

2425 cpu score at 3.15ghz

total 5804. Pretty good for 8600GT. If I overclocking my cpu and video more, it might hit 6000.


----------



## CrazyEh

CrazyEh said:


> I scored a sad 3378 on it.



Just scored 8705. After upgrading my GPU.


----------



## addle_brains

pslee said:


> what are your individual scores? (cpu score, graphics score) I think you could get much higher than that. Do you overclock your graphics card?  or are you running on vista?



I'm running XP. I use the Nvidia graphics setting to overclock it. The test normally passes at arroung 765/1140... I suspect that this is not as fast as it can go, particularly because it has an Xstriker3 VGA cooler on it.


----------



## pslee

just got 5976 on 3dmark06 with 8600gt. I guess you dont need 8600gts! my specs are 

cpu speed 3.225ghz 
711/911/3000 for the GPU speed

3DMark Score 5976 3DMarks 

SM 2.0 Score 2554 Marks 

SM 3.0 Score 2197 Marks 

CPU Score 2479 Marks 

my system performed better than 8600gts with E6750 on 3dmark06.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

11138 

Typical for my rig in the sig?


----------



## p5n32

i dunno i get about 21-22000 more forgot :|


----------



## INTELCRAZY

p5n32 said:


> i dunno i get about 21-22000 more forgot :|



Well the PhysX card adds a bit.. you have 2 8800GTX, and water cooling. And the only reason you need water cooling is to overclock... So I am assuming that you overclock. And maybe squeeze 3.6Ghz outta that X6800 and 650/2100 outta your GTX's.


----------



## bif_knows_zero

9009

q6600
asus p5n-e sli 650i
800w tagan
msi 8800 gts (640)
2 gb xms2 @800
edit: no overclocking


----------



## Zangetsu

Mine was very close to 3000, but I don't know the exact score anymore. Well, the reason I have such a weak score is, due to my CPU. At the CPU test, my FPS was always around 0-1. Here are my settings:

AMD Athlon 64 3800+
2GB DDRII PC-667
400GB
6800GT

Does the HDD involves with your benchmark result?

Zangetsu


----------



## skidude

My god I wish I had the money to get a system which hits 20k....


----------



## Jet

INTELCRAZY said:


> Well the PhysX card adds a bit.. you have 2 8800GTX, and water cooling. And the only reason you need water cooling is to overclock... So I am assuming that you overclock. And maybe squeeze 3.6Ghz outta that X6800 and 650/2100 outta your GTX's.



Only 3.6?! More like 3.8 or 4.0. Remember, he has watercooling


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> Well the PhysX card adds a bit.. you have 2 8800GTX, and water cooling. And the only reason you need water cooling is to overclock... So I am assuming that you overclock. And maybe squeeze 3.6Ghz outta that X6800 and 650/2100 outta your GTX's.



The PhysX card doesnt help in 3DMark06 at all, even though it says it supports it.


----------



## CrazyEh

CrazyEh said:


> Just scored 8705. After upgrading my GPU.



Scored 9979, after OC my gpu only... so close to 10k  can't seem to hit it!


----------



## Geoff

CrazyEh said:


> Scored 9979, after OC my gpu only... so close to 10k  can't seem to hit it!


What is your 8800GTS overclocked to?  I got mine to 660/1980 and got almost 11K in 3DMark06, and I had an E6300 @ 3.1


----------



## CrazyEh

[-0MEGA-];764238 said:
			
		

> What is your 8800GTS overclocked to?  I got mine to 660/1980 and got almost 11K in 3DMark06, and I had an E6300 @ 3.1



Nice man! Mines at 647/942.. My first ever overclock... lol


----------



## Geoff

I got the latest drivers and did some more overclocking, and now I'm at 12286!







And just to let you know, it only says that about the drivers because I'm using XP Pro x64, which I guess doesnt have "approved" drivers.


----------



## tidyboy21

Nice Omega, I take it thats with Catalyst 7.9? I will have to give them a try soon.


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> Nice Omega, I take it thats with Catalyst 7.9? I will have to give them a try soon.


Yes it's with 7.9.  The new drivers are a huge improvement, because when I first built my PC using 7.5 or 7.6, I got about 11400 and my CPU and GPU were overclocked higher.

BTW, is your video card overclocked, and if so, what do you have it at?


----------



## tidyboy21

Yea got it overclocked. At the mo it's at 850/1900, it was a bit higher than that but it started to play up a bit. I tried Catalyst 7.9 earlier and it did not go as well as I expected. I got 12070. Looking at your score and going by my previous score I was hoping to hit 12500. What are your 3d setting in CCC? All mine are as low as possible. And just wondering, what temps are you getting at load? Was playing MOH Airborne earlier and mine hit 92c!!!


----------



## kof2000

dont know what happen to the screens for the 2 8800gtx 

here's a recap for the ati crossfire stock posted on page 98!






an here's the spanking single 8800 ultra superclocked oc.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

kof2000 said:


> dont know what happen to the screens for the 2 8800gtx
> 
> here's a recap for the ati crossfire stock posted on page 98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here's the spanking single 8800 ultra superclocked oc.



Yeah, Nvidia FTW! Single OC'ed 8800 Ultra takes on dual 2900XT's  Yes!


----------



## kof2000

at the time the crossfire is running a quadcore stock. the ultra both cpu and vga is was overclocked.


when set crossfire overclock and throw the quadcore in there overclocked  it got over 20,000+


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> Yea got it overclocked. At the mo it's at 850/1900, it was a bit higher than that but it started to play up a bit. I tried Catalyst 7.9 earlier and it did not go as well as I expected. I got 12070. Looking at your score and going by my previous score I was hoping to hit 12500. What are your 3d setting in CCC? All mine are as low as possible. And just wondering, what temps are you getting at load? Was playing MOH Airborne earlier and mine hit 92c!!!


That would be why.  Why would you set all the quality settings to low?  That defeats the purpose of a high end card.  You should have everything on "application preference".



kof2000 said:


> at the time the crossfire is running a quadcore stock. the ultra both cpu and vga is was overclocked.
> 
> 
> when set crossfire overclock and throw the quadcore in there overclocked  it got over 20,000+


Show us some screenshots and i'll believe you.


----------



## tidyboy21

[-0MEGA-];766648 said:
			
		

> That would be why.  Why would you set all the quality settings to low?  That defeats the purpose of a high end card.  You should have everything on "application preference".



Sorry Omega, didn't explain myself that well. I meant AA & AF were on application setting but Adaptive AA not enabled, Catalyst AI Disabled and Multi Map Detail Level is on High Quality.


----------



## Archangel

not bad for 2 year old grafic's cards I gues ^^ (nothing is overclocked atm)


----------



## SHOguy91

INTELCRAZY said:


> Yeah, Nvidia FTW! Single OC'ed 8800 Ultra takes on dual 2900XT's  Yes!



The 2900 isn't meant to even be close to competing with 8800's I think ATI sits this round out and probably tries to beat Nvidia to the next Gen, As far as I have seen my vid cards on the coat tails of the new 2900's kinda sad.

Anyways here's my scores...

4490 3D Marks SM2.0 - 1777 HDR/SM3.0 - 1968 CPU - 1459

Also I ran this test completely default settings, is there anything else I should change or just leave it be?


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> Yeah, Nvidia FTW! Single OC'ed 8800 Ultra takes on dual 2900XT's  Yes!


Hmm, the Ultra is superclocked while the ATI's are stock.


----------



## darklord

5742 on a X1900 XTX slightly OCed and a pentium D. its the pentium D thats killing me.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

[-0MEGA-];790509 said:
			
		

> Hmm, the Ultra is superclocked while the ATI's are stock.



That's still pitiful though... That's like 2:1...


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> That's still pitiful though... That's like 2:1...



Ya, but the 2900XT isn't suppose to compete with the 8800 Ultra, more so the 8800GTS.


----------



## mep916




----------



## Bradan

its funny how the 2900xt's hold the 3dmark06 world record...


----------



## Geoff

Bradan said:


> its funny how the 2900xt's hold the 3dmark06 world record...


Yup, he got a bit over 27K in 3DMark06 using a quad-core and two 2900XT's.

http://www.voidedwarranty.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2443


----------



## meanman

*my sig and score*

3dmark 06 score 11168


----------



## Geoff

*Heres mine:*










*And no offense, but that seems like a horrible score for two 8800 Ultra's.  Heck I got almost 11K with a single oc'd 8800GTS.*


mep916 said:


>


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];814479 said:
			
		

> *And no offense, but that seems like a horrible score for two 8800 Ultra's.  Heck I got almost 11K with a single oc'd 8800GTS.*



None taken. That was w/ SLi'd 320MB GTS'. As you know, I've had several problems w/ GFX lately. I'll post a new benchmark when I get things straightened out.


----------



## Freestylingford

I just ran 3d mark and got 34845 score is that awesome or what!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Freestylingford said:


> I just ran 3d mark and got 34845 score is that awesome or what!



lol, thats a lie if it was 3DMark*06*


----------



## vonfeldt7

Right over 9k....but that'll improve when with my upcoming build.


----------



## Freestylingford

It says 34845 3dmarks I tried to print screen but it won't let me. I thought it was high too after reading some of the other posts yes it is 3dmark06


----------



## lovely?

what is your system, dual ULTRA's, a QX6850, 8GB ram, and a 15K RPM HDD?

other then that (and even thats a bit of a stretch i believe) you cant have that score


----------



## Freestylingford

Look I am just telling you what it says.

My specs are 

e6750 2.8
8800gts cc650  sc1750  mem1100

2gb mushkin 6400 800 444412

running vista ultimate.

Tell me how I can print this and get it up on here.


----------



## lovely?

just get back to your windows desktop and hit printscreen on the keyboard, then go into paint right click on the open area and click paste. then go to your photo uploading website (IE photobucket) and upload it. from there, double click on the yellow line below the picture that says 'Img.' and post it here


----------



## Freestylingford

don't go anywhere I am getting it uploaded.


----------



## ThatGuy16

If its 34k, i'd hate to burst your bubble, but it would be a glitch 

That is if its 06


----------



## Freestylingford




----------



## Kornowski

It's 3D Mark 03 

That's why...


----------



## Freestylingford

dohe I didn't notice that I downloaded 03 I am downloading 06 now. Really sorry about that guys seriously.


----------



## Kornowski

Not a problem dude, you don't have to be sorry! 

Happy Benching! Don't forget to open your windows, the fridge door and turn the AC on


----------



## ThatGuy16

Its ok


----------



## Freestylingford

Yea I can't see any glitching in bioshock or 2142 with max settings so I just thought I'd see what it could really do ya know.


----------



## Freestylingford

O6 score not terrible I guess


----------



## Geoff

Freestylingford said:


> O6 score not terrible I guess



Pretty good, what are the specs on your computer?


----------



## Freestylingford

e6750 at 3.0
680i evga board 

2gbmushkin ddr2 800mhz oc to 976 timing 44412

pci speed at 257 

8800gts 320 oc to 642 1700 950


----------



## Freestylingford

here is my best yet. OC to 3.24 at 48c full load


----------



## MatrixEVO

I was stupid and had my 8800GT in the wrong slot (both slots look the same) cause I'm used to my nForce 4 SLIx16 board. My new board doesn't have that, only one is x16. So I just put it in the correct slot and scored 13029!


----------



## MatrixEVO

New CPU yielded me a much better score (even though it was good to begin with).


----------



## Geoff

Very nice Ryan!


----------



## ThatGuy16

This is my first try, nothing OC'ed.. now if i had a 6750 or a Q6600 

anyway here it is, i had some stuff running. So i'll run it later with absolutely nothing runnind and see what i get.


----------



## diduknowthat

I just installed my system today and I got 11632, without any OCing or tweaking.


----------



## Geoff

diduknowthat said:


> I just installed my system today and I got 11632, without any OCing or tweaking.


Oh come on you can do better, even my system oc'd does better


----------



## MatrixEVO

New score, and final highest score I think. I don't want to show scores with my hardware overclocked to unreasonable and unstable speeds.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats a good score, wait till i get a E8400 or something along those lines, then we can compete


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats a good score, wait till i get a E8400 or something along those lines, then we can compete




Haha, I will still leave you in the dust unless you get a quad core though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, i know


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Haha, I will still leave you in the dust unless you get a quad core though.


You're just jealous of my E6400


----------



## Geoff

Woot!  Updated score is 12,737 after overclocking the video card a bit more.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];842147 said:
			
		

> Woot!  Updated score is 12,737 after overclocking the video card a bit more.




Great score! I also broke the 15k mark just by pushing my video card. It wasn't stable in Crysis though, so now I'm back down to a stable and respectable 700/1750/2000MHz overclock.


----------



## madroxinide

8800GT OC'd to 700/2000
E6750 OC'd to 3.2GHZ
3GB Dual Channel Ram @ 4-4-4-12

12271 Score.


----------



## MatrixEVO

madroxinide said:


> 8800GT OC'd to 700/2000
> E6750 OC'd to 3.2GHZ
> 3GB Dual Channel Ram @ 4-4-4-12
> 
> 12271 Score.



Push the CPU further, and try to hit 13k. What is the stock voltage of your E6750? Also, post a screenshot of this so we can see the results.


----------



## Geoff

madroxinide said:


> 8800GT OC'd to 700/2000
> E6750 OC'd to 3.2GHZ
> 3GB Dual Channel Ram @ 4-4-4-12
> 
> 12271 Score.


You can do better, I mean I'm getting a higher score with a 2900XT and E6400 

BTW Ryan, what resolution is the test run at?


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];842446 said:
			
		

> BTW Ryan, what resolution is the test run at?



Default everything to have fair comparison. 1280x1024.


----------



## Freestylingford

This is my best with
e6750 @3.4 1.35 volts
2gb 850 mhz
8800gt 670 1750 2000
680i evga
with default settings on 3dmark06


----------



## ThatGuy16

nice freesty

I would love to see what my score would be with a quad. I got 10584 this time.

These 3870's OC like mad, now im running 860/1200 (860 is bios limit) 100% stable on stock cooling, most people have been doing a bios update (unlocked) and really pushing these things! Framerates are crazy


----------



## tidyboy21

[-0MEGA-];842147 said:
			
		

> Woot!  Updated score is 12,737 after overclocking the video card a bit more.



What OS are you using? I only ask because I've just run 3Dmark on 850/1900 and scored 12482, also CPU was at 3.7. I'm using vista.


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> What OS are you using? I only ask because I've just run 3Dmark on 850/1900 and scored 12482, also CPU was at 3.7. I'm using vista.


When did you do it?  I know I got a significantly higher score with the updated drivers vs the older 7.8/7.9 drivers.

I'm also using Vista Business x64.


----------



## tidyboy21

[-0MEGA-];842815 said:
			
		

> When did you do it?  I know I got a significantly higher score with the updated drivers vs the older 7.8/7.9 drivers.
> 
> I'm also using Vista Business x64.



Did it earlier on today, I'm using the latest 7.11 drivers, a bit weird? Running all default settings it 3Dmark, and application preference in CCC.


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> Did it earlier on today, I'm using the latest 7.11 drivers, a bit weird? Running all default settings it 3Dmark, and application preference in CCC.



The only thing I can think of is that because my monitor is only 720P, the highest resolution for 3DMark06 that I can run is 1024x768, although I don't think it makes a huge difference.


----------



## tidyboy21

I'm running it in 1280 x 1024. I will give it a shot on 1024 x 768 to see if there is much difference.


----------



## tidyboy21

Here is the result. I was not really expecting that much of a jump! Same settings as listed earlier (CPU @ 3.7, 2900 @ 850/1900)


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> Here is the result. I was not really expecting that much of a jump! Same settings as listed earlier (CPU @ 3.7, 2900 @ 850/1900)


Wow, I guess that does make a bit of a difference.  I just wish it didn't depend so much on the resolution, because I my monitor has a max resolution of 1360x768.


Speaking of that, I am going to run 3DMark06 at 1360x768 (vs 1024x768) and see what I get.


----------



## Geoff

I got 12254 @ 1360x768.

@Tidyboy, are you sure you didn't lower the settings or anything?  Because that seems like a huge jump.


----------



## tidyboy21

Nope, the only thing I changed was the resolution. What was your CPU Score?


----------



## Fritzjavel

Hey one quick question, lets say i buy a graphic card that uses a 300W minimum, what happends if my PC doesn't have enough??


----------



## Freestylingford

This is the last bench I am going to do this is at 1240 1024 NO aa DX 10

Cpu at 3.5 8800 gt at 720 1750 999 I don't wanna push it any futher although It is stable and I played crysis with these settings for quite a while then switched right over to COD 4 and played it with no problems. This is the most stable over clock and the highest I have done so far. But I did have to raise the vcore to get it at 3.5 stable.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

here is my score with the system in my signature. I think the score might be a little low but i may be around the right area.


----------



## Freestylingford

This was with previous set up only with second 8800 gt Drivers are the 169.25


----------



## littlenlnga

Every setting on high


----------



## MatrixEVO

Freestylingford said:


> This was with previous set up only with second 8800 gt Drivers are the 169.25[/IMG]



How much did that increase your score?


----------



## Freestylingford

Just Under 3000

Its on the previous page 108 with all of my specs.


----------



## MatrixEVO

This is my score after using Vista x64 instead of XP x64 (where I got 15027):


----------



## Freestylingford

That quad core really helps the 06 benchmark score! Add another gt and you'd probably be pushing 20k with a little OC.


----------



## Freestylingford

Nevermind you have overclocked quite a bit already I would have expected more with that cpu overclocked so much.


----------



## Geoff

Freestylingford said:


> Nevermind you have overclocked quite a bit already I would have expected more with that cpu overclocked so much.


An 8800GTS 640MB and E6300 get about 9500 in 3DMark06 stock, his score is very good.


----------



## Freestylingford

He has a gt and a quad core what?


----------



## Freestylingford

But yes they are good scores I agree I just figured since he had that quad at 3.6 and his gt is OC a little It should get higher than a low 15000 in xp.


----------



## Geoff

Freestylingford said:


> He has a gt and a quad core what?


I'm not sure where you are trying to go with this..

Heres my latest score, and I actually got a higher SM3 score then he did with his OC'd GT 






BTW, my CPU isn't at 3.6GHz, it's at 3.2Ghz.


----------



## Freestylingford

I wasn't going anywhere with this I was just posting my opinion compared to what my set up is. I don't care I'll just keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Freestylingford

I just installed the new beta drivers from Nvidia the .28 and it plays Crysis even better in Sli I have had virtually no crashes with these new drivers and I have left the gt's at stock clock which is 670 I would recommend trying them. And they have them for 64 bit also.


----------



## newguy5

my 3dmark06 score was 9280 with the stuff in my signature minus the 2gb g.skill ram (which is arriving today) and plus 1gb of pny pc2-5400, which will be out of the computer once the new RAM is installed.  i was told that pny ram may be bottlenecking the rest of my computer.  true?  also, i didn't change the settings on the 3dmark, so everything that was set up stock is how it ran.


----------



## Geoff

I just got my quad-core, and heres my new score


----------



## Iluvpenguins

[-0MEGA-];854878 said:
			
		

> I just got my quad-core, and heres my new score



Omega, i swear, you upgrade your computer almost daily lol


----------



## Geoff

Iluvpenguins said:


> Omega, i swear, you upgrade your computer almost daily lol



lol, I know 

But actually I had the computer before this since June, and this was the first upgrade since then


----------



## Freestylingford

Nice Overclock !


----------



## Freestylingford

I might be able to hit 16000 if I could get a little more out of my c2d.


----------



## Geoff

Freestylingford said:


> I might be able to hit 16000 if I could get a little more out of my c2d.


What do you have for a video card?


----------



## Freestylingford

2 512 8800 GT Don't you remember me? I am hurt.


----------



## Freestylingford

Best my setup can do on air I just can't seem to hit 3.6 with this cpu I figured I would with this so called enthusiast board evga 680i. I am a lousy 2nd but it plays Crysis well


----------



## Cameron

That is the best I have been able to manage. Why am I not breaking 15000 like some of you? Do you all have SLI? Is that what I am lacking haha? Or is there something tuning to be done on my current system?

Also I have just noticed something - are the scores for SM2, SM3 and CPU not supposed to add up to the final amount of 3DMarks?

Finally, why does CPU-Z show that my RAM is at 800MHz when it is clocked at 1066 in the BIOS?

Thanks


----------



## Fritzjavel

omega... seriously.. have you ever had a problem with any app with a computer like yours??? any slow downs??.. or when was the last time you saw the thinking sign on your computer???LOL


----------



## royalmarine

right. got myself a nice qx6700. 2gb of muskin redline, raptor's on raid.

waiting for the 8800gts 512 to come back into stock to get one, but for now i stuck my old 7950gx2 in there.

3dmark score was 7656.
is it held back by the graphics?


----------



## Geoff

Fritzjavel said:


> omega... seriously.. have you ever had a problem with any app with a computer like yours??? any slow downs??.. or when was the last time you saw the thinking sign on your computer???LOL


hehe, not really.  It can handle pretty much any game/app I though at it.


----------



## SirKenin

[-0MEGA-];854878 said:
			
		

> I just got my quad-core, and heres my new score


 






I'll do more tweaking tomorrow.. That's on a C2D E6700 @ 3.5 GHz (on factory air no less) with an 8800GTX and an Asus Striker Extreme. 4GB of G.Skill.. Kinda slaughters the 2900XT. I'm still working on the processor score... Same resolution as the quote. I would imagine lower resolutions would be higher.


----------



## Archangel

8892 with my current pc, i suppose thats not bad.  (but I'm fairly certain I had 10k already when I used my 4800+ X2 pc :| )


----------



## Kornowski

Haha, I'd try and run 3D Mark, but it's too big for me to DL


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Haha, I'd try and run 3D Mark, but it's too big for me to DL



Too big... too big!!??

Get on xfire, i could send you it?


----------



## reddevil6

im only gettin 1045 is it cos my vid card?
im getting 2298 for my CPU score
should i try again when i get my 3850 or 3870


----------



## lovely?

yes it is most definetely your video card lol. that thing can barely run a youtube video let alone 3Dmark06


----------



## reddevil6

chears


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Too big... too big!!??
> 
> Get on xfire, i could send you it?



It's nearly 600MB, I have a 2GB a month DL Limit


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Narzinor

I got 12k with my system, but I had the settings all funky =p was just testing the app. I'll post a real one tonight.


----------



## newguy5

ThatGuy16 said:


>



good stuff.  mine was 9500 with an e6750 and a radeon 3850.


----------



## Cleric7x9

mine is about 13500 with an e8400 @ 3.6 and an 8800GT


----------



## Archangel

11006, with everything running on stock speeds.   does that sound about right?  (seems a bit low, no? )


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> 11006, with everything running on stock speeds.   does that sound about right?  (seems a bit low, no? )


Sounds decent for stock, now OC that sucker!  My score was 14,039 so I bet you can beat that


----------



## jacklazara

3dmark06 score 11048


----------



## newguy5

Archangel said:


> 11006, with everything running on stock speeds.   does that sound about right?  (seems a bit low, no? )



how would we know...there is no video card listed in your sig...


----------



## mep916

newguy5 said:


> how would we know...there is no video card listed in your sig...



It's in there. Asus Radeon 3870...


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];890809 said:
			
		

> Sounds decent for stock, now OC that sucker!  My score was 14,039 so I bet you can beat that



2 problems tough,  1)  this mother board 'officially' doesnt support my current CPU, I gues the chipset is at its max running it on stok, because I cant seem to overclock it    2)  the ram of my crafic's card isnt covered by the cooler (well, no heatsink directly mounted onto it) so I'm not sure weither I can OC that one either.)   however, what program could I use to OC it?


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> 2 problems tough,  1)  this mother board 'officially' doesnt support my current CPU, I gues the chipset is at its max running it on stok, because I cant seem to overclock it    2)  the ram of my crafic's card isnt covered by the cooler (well, no heatsink directly mounted onto it) so I'm not sure weither I can OC that one either.)   however, what program could I use to OC it?


If you're using XP, use ATI Tool.

If you're using Vista, then use RivaTuner and ATI Tool for artifact scanning.


----------



## Archangel

I found something to twiddle around with in the CCC, jsut set the GPU clock to 830, tested, and it passed the test    I'm curious if it will run stable ^_^

edit:   11249 with the GPU overclocked only.


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> I found something to twiddle around with in the CCC, jsut set the GPU clock to 830, tested, and it passed the test    I'm curious if it will run stable ^_^
> 
> edit:   11249 with the GPU overclocked only.


What is it at stock?  Honestly going from 11006 to 11249 means nothing, you wont notice any difference in games.  The real benefit comes from overclocking the CPU, and video card (more core and memory) together.


----------



## Archangel

771 the tab was on, so i suppose thats stock    like said, i dont think I can Oc the memory a lot.  (they are rated at 2.2GHz, and run stock on 2.25GHz already, without a heatsink directly mounted on top of the modules (Low energy consumption ftw  ) )
and I cant OC my processor jsut yet 

I gues my next upgrade will be a Asus Maximus motherboard or so.  ^_^


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> 771 the tab was on, so i suppose thats stock    like said, i dont think I can Oc the memory a lot.  (they are rated at 2.2GHz, and run stock on 2.25GHz already, without a heatsink directly mounted on top of the modules (Low energy consumption ftw  ) )
> and I cant OC my processor jsut yet
> 
> I gues my next upgrade will be a Asus Maximus motherboard or so.  ^_^


You should get the X48 when it comes out, hehe.
I oc'd my 2900XT from 741 to 820, although I heard that the 3870 overclocks better.  Is that the highest you can get out of the 3870?


----------



## Archangel

jsut ran 3dmark06 with this card on 860MHz core and 2300MHz memory.  aka, putting the memory up by 50MHz and the core up by another 40MHz compared to last try (where I got 11249)   and now i got a score of 11348, not really an improvement.
I'll go try OC my processor on this board, but I doubt I'll get far tbh.   (not to mention, I find the bios of this board kinda weird anyway)


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, with my OC on my card, i don't see a difference in scores (maybe 200 more points). But i do notice a increase in FPS during games.


----------



## Interested

is that ok for my setup?

I think this card is amazing for priceerformance. Stock its at 560, right now, with the score you see its at 700. is it a good score or what?


----------



## LCS/drummer

i have a question, if you had a:

QX9770
8GB of ddr3 Ram
3 nVida 9800 ultra (futuristic.....2/14/08) in SLI
2 1TB HDD's
ALL liquid cooled..... and some oc'ing

about what would your score be?


----------



## vonfeldt7

^

It'd be slightly below "Extremely Fantastic"

Anyways, I get around 9041 thanks to my Crappy Delldo.


----------



## ThatGuy16

9k isn't bad, what are the specs?


----------



## quagmondo23

whats 1500. haha, pooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrr


----------



## reddevil6

ok just did dads computer no OCing on it an i think is a good score for his rig i was thinking he would get 5-6K but he got 7K an if u look at the vid card score it gets just as good as the 8800GTX an olmost got to the 8800GT 512MB card


----------



## Cleric7x9

reddevil6 said:


> ok just did dads computer no OCing on it an i think is a good score for his rig i was thinking he would get 5-6K but he got 7K an if u look at the vid card score it gets just as good as the 8800GTX an olmost got to the 8800GT 512MB card
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 1) its really hard to understand your post when you dont use any punctuation at all
> 
> 2) although that is still a very respectable 3dmark06 score, it is nowhere near what an 8800GT(X) system would get. No 8800GT(X) system should get less than 10,000.


----------



## vonfeldt7

Cleric7x9 said:


> No 8800GT(X) system should get less than 10,000.



Mine does. ...

I have the 8800GT 512MB and get about 9050. I have 2GB of DDR2 @ 667MHz, and a Athlon X2 5000+. The reason I do so horrible is because it's a damn Dell. (I also replaced the PSU).

Anyways, once I get my new build, it'll all be good.


----------



## reddevil6

1) its really hard to understand your post when you dont use any punctuation at all

2) although that is still a very respectable 3dmark06 score, it is nowhere near what an 8800GT(X) system would get. No 8800GT(X) system should get less than 10,000.[/QUOTE]

1)very sorry it was early in the morning an i was tired ill try better from now on.

2)i was talking about the cards HDR/SM3.0 score dads 3850 got 3473 no OC the 8800 GTX gets 3446, an the 8800GT (512MB) gets 3468 hears the charts
the 3850 on this chat is the 256 model so it is not the same as dads 512 3850
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=706&model2=1057&chart=315


----------



## Cleric7x9

according to the picture you posted, you were not using the settings in the link you provided. here is the proper link, using the settings it appeared you used

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=706&model2=1057&chart=313

as you can see the, 8800's were scoring around 6,000 in that particular test


----------



## reddevil6

mine was at 1280 x 1024 not 1024x768.
an my filitring was at optimum


----------



## Cleric7x9

oh alright my bad then. but in the future, you might want to use the default settings that everyone else uses. that is the whole point of benchmarking, to provide a universal unbiased comparison of different machines. just a suggestion


----------



## reddevil6

what i did use is default which is what i said 1280 x 1024     optimum quality


----------



## ThatGuy16

After a headache at getting the drivers installed, it was all worth it 

: 18098

Thats the first try at 4ghz, and the cards at 830/1150.

I'll give it a go later at 4.3ghz and 860/1200


----------



## Kornowski

Hey Corey, I hate you


----------



## MosIncredible

Grats on the CrossFire, ThatGuy

15137


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What is this new ORB?


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> 18098



Highest CF score, so far.


----------



## markallen

My first try was 11400.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> Highest CF score, so far.





A little more tweaking got me 18291, i think i may be able to break 19k 

i still have alot of work to do, im back up to 4.0ghz. i just have alot of testing to do in order to be sure its rock solid . And now im off to install the new 8.3 drivers.


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Ramodkk

Corey, shut up! 

Great man!  Hey BTW, whats your FPS on COD4?


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Corey, shut up!
> 
> Great man!  Hey BTW, whats your FPS on COD4?





ThatGuy16 said:


> online, COD4 caps at 91fps.. lets say i hardly ever see it dip below 91fps
> 
> I ran the crysis benchmark on DX10/64bit and everything high, i got average of 40fps. At 1680x1050!!
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/crysisbench.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Congratz man, that my friend is what you call a "ZOMGPWNZBBQOWNZ Gaming Rig"

On COD4, I barely get 60FPS with a mix of mid-high. Wait till I get my little big E2160!


----------



## reddevil6

what do u guys think i will get for the AMD 6000+ computer in my sig when i put the 8800GT 512M in it


----------



## Ramodkk

I'd say around the 13,000 mark. Just estimating.


----------



## Cleric7x9

11.5k-12.5k



reddevil6 said:


> what do u guys think i will get for the AMD 6000+ computer in my sig when i put the 8800GT 512M in it


----------



## Geoff

Those are some really good scores ThatGuy, I didn't know you had two 3870's.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, just got the other one yesterday


----------



## SubDude199




----------



## Geoff

My latest:


----------



## mep916

That 2900XT is still running strong.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> That 2900XT is still running strong.


Yes it is 

I see you got an X2 as well.


----------



## Archangel

Just wondering, but does th 3dmark score change when you change resolution?


----------



## mep916

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=2EE4899E9408E140361BAFC10B7666EF








Archangel said:


> Just wondering, but does th 3dmark score change when you change resolution?



Yes. It probably gets lower as the res gets higher.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

mep916 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=2EE4899E9408E140361BAFC10B7666EF
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It probably gets lower as the res gets higher.



I think she was wanting to know if your card goes down as quick as other cards with higher resolutions. I would say not, ATI deals with resolutions better than Nvidia does..


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> Just wondering, but does th 3dmark score change when you change resolution?


Yes it does, just like an ordinary game.


----------



## MosIncredible

How much of an improvement would 4GB of RAM give you over 2GB in 3DMark06?


----------



## Shane

not as good as you guys with e8400s and quads obviusly but i think my score is okay?


----------



## mep916

MosIncredible said:


> How much of an improvement would 4GB of RAM give you over 2GB in 3DMark06?



Not much, if any improvement. 



Nevakonaza said:


> not as good as you guys with e8400s and quads obviusly but i think my score is okay?



Yeah, for your system, that's a good score.


----------



## MosIncredible

Thanks for the quick answer. I'll stick with my 2GBs then.


----------



## Geoff

MosIncredible said:


> How much of an improvement would 4GB of RAM give you over 2GB in 3DMark06?


Probably little to none, unless you have numerous programs running while benchmarking.


----------



## oregon

My current score is around 7000. What sort of change would upgrading processor from Pentium D to e2180 give?


----------



## mep916

oregon said:


> My current score is around 7000. What sort of change would upgrading processor from Pentium D to e2180 give?



I'd guess, with a good CPU overclock, you'd be in the 9000 range. Maybe 10,000. Only one way to find out...


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];923545 said:
			
		

> Yes it does, just like an ordinary game.



1360x768 = 1044480 pixels
1280x1024 = 1310720 pixels

I was already wondering why your score was THAT much higher than that of a 3870.    I'm gonna try running it on 1280x800 (1024000 pixels) since it would be the closest to your resolution


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> 1360x768 = 1044480 pixels
> 1280x1024 = 1310720 pixels
> 
> I was already wondering why your score was THAT much higher than that of a 3870.    I'm gonna try running it on 1280x800 (1024000 pixels) since it would be the closest to your resolution


Thats the highest resolution I can run


----------



## G25r8cer

I got 5147 which is acceptional for a $80 card. Now im going to overclock it about 20mhz more and see where im at.


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> I got 5147 which is acceptional for a $80 card. Now im going to overclock it about 20mhz more and see where im at.


You aren't going to see a difference in game, and the score will not improve much at all with only a 20MHz increase.


----------



## G25r8cer

I know im not going to see a difference in games as this card maxes out LFS anyway! But, I want to see how much i can increase my score. Eventually im going sli with this.


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> I know im not going to see a difference in games as this card maxes out LFS anyway! But, I want to see how much i can increase my score. Eventually im going sli with this.


I would honestly sell that cad and buy something along the lines of the 8800GT, instead of two 8600GT's.


----------



## G25r8cer

[-0MEGA-];923764 said:
			
		

> I would honestly sell that cad and buy something along the lines of the 8800GT, instead of two 8600GT's.



That would be conforming, no? Why do something that most people have already done? Plus, the funds are not high and the games I play dont require that high end graphics card.


----------



## ThatGuy16

My latest 19102

With my 24/7 clocks, i get 18047


----------



## tidyboy21

This is what I get when using a resolution of 1360x768 on my lcd, gfx @ 876/1900, cpu @ 3.9. (Single card)
I just can't wait to get my other 2900 back from Sapphire, it's been ages!


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> This is what I get when using a resolution of 1360x768 on my lcd, gfx @ 876/1900, cpu @ 3.9. (Single card)
> I just can't wait to get my other 2900 back from Sapphire, it's been ages!



Thats an excellent score, I can't overclock my 2900XT past 830MHz without it crashing.


----------



## tidyboy21

[-0MEGA-];924276 said:
			
		

> Thats an excellent score, I can't overclock my 2900XT past 830MHz without it crashing.



What cooling are you using on your 2900, stock or water? If you are using the stock cooler, what load temps are you getting?


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> What cooling are you using on your 2900, stock or water? If you are using the stock cooler, what load temps are you getting?


I'm using the stock cooler, it usually doesn't get any hotter then 80-85C.  But because I can't raise the voltage or anything, I doubt temps are a real issue.


----------



## G25r8cer

You guys just using snipping tool to take these pics?


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> You guys just using snipping tool to take these pics?


I use the Prt Scr (Print Screen) button and then paste it into Paint.


----------



## tidyboy21

[-0MEGA-];924462 said:
			
		

> I'm using the stock cooler, it usually doesn't get any hotter then 80-85C.  But because I can't raise the voltage or anything, I doubt temps are a real issue.



Mine would get up to about 90C+, and I had a similar issue, could not get it over 836, just crashed everytime i tried. After I installed the HR-03/R600 I managed to get a max overclock of 876. Never goes over 60C now.


----------



## Geoff

tidyboy21 said:


> Mine would get up to about 90C+, and I had a similar issue, could not get it over 836, just crashed everytime i tried. After I installed the HR-03/R600 I managed to get a max overclock of 876. Never goes over 60C now.


I believe the stock cooler doesn't turn the fan speed up very high, if I set it to 100% I get some great load temps.


----------



## markallen

[-0MEGA-];924857 said:
			
		

> I believe the stock cooler doesn't turn the fan speed up very high, if I set it to 100% I get some great load temps.



You're running the stock cooler on your quad?


----------



## Geoff

markallen said:


> You're running the stock cooler on your quad?


I'm running the stock cooler on my 2900XT.  I'm using an Apogee GTX waterblock on my CPU.


----------



## reddevil6

my AMD 6000+ rig in my sig got 9938 i was hoping for more.


----------



## G25r8cer

With my fan on stock settings my gpu gets to 41 cels on idle and up to 50 cels on load. Thats pretty good seeing as how I have a stock and very tight HP case.


----------



## lovely?

hey guys, i have a question. i benchmarked my friends new computer, and its nice, with a C2Q, 2GB ram, and a 3870, but half of the benchmarks were running at like 4 FPS, is that normal?


----------



## G25r8cer

Yeah that is pretty normal. 2 of them should be really slow. I think I was getting like 1 fps on one of them. LOL


----------



## lovely?

hell what about my e4500? should i be worried that when it was overclocked to 3.3 GHZ, 3Dmark03 CPU test was still going like 1-5 FPS?


----------



## G25r8cer

lovely? said:


> hell what about my e4500? should i be worried that when it was overclocked to 3.3 GHZ, 3Dmark03 CPU test was still going like 1-5 FPS?



I dont know on that one as I have never dealt with 3dmark03.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> hey guys, i have a question. i benchmarked my friends new computer, and its nice, with a C2Q, 2GB ram, and a 3870, but half of the benchmarks were running at like 4 FPS, is that normal?


The CPU tests will run between 1-4FPS on an overclocked quad core machine, but the graphics test should be much better then that.


----------



## lovely?

[-0MEGA-];925286 said:
			
		

> The CPU tests will run between 1-4FPS on an overclocked quad core machine, but the graphics test should be much better then that.



i see. well the few i saw was one with this flying ship, it did pretty badly there, and another one with some snow i think. both never went above 12FPS


----------



## MosIncredible

lovely? said:


> i see. well the few i saw was one with this flying ship, it did pretty badly there, and another one with some snow i think. both never went above 12FPS



May be running at PCIx1


----------



## reddevil6

is a 3DMARKo6 score 9938 is that low for my AMD 6000+ computer in my sig


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think thats about right, with my x2 5600+ at 3ghz, i got just over 10.1k.

Maybe you could overclock the card a little.


----------



## Geoff

reddevil6 said:


> is a 3DMARKo6 score 9938 is that low for my AMD 6000+ computer in my sig


It sounds about right, since you have an AMD dual-core and everything is running at stock specs.


----------



## tidyboy21

Managed to get this with my 3870's (blue pcb, single slot) on 1280x1024. Not to bad, the main thing that is holding me back is my MOBO (i975x) crossfire only works on 8x/8x and not 16x/16x. Used clocks of 885/1250, was not expecting to get that high as I heard that lots of 3870's won't go past 862 core.


----------



## mep916

Nice.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm about to take it now, I'll take predictions on what I'll get...


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> I'm about to take it now, I'll take predictions on what I'll get...



10,000 - 11,000


----------



## Kornowski

How do I view my score, I get a message saying view your score online, nothing else like the pop up you guys have?


----------



## tidyboy21

mep916 said:


> Nice.



You think that is a good score, thanks. I was hoping for a little more. Very pleased with the gaming performance of these cards though.


----------



## Kornowski

Is this a good score for my system;


----------



## mep916

That's a good score, Danny.


----------



## Kornowski

Really? I'm not sure what's good and what's bad 

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Really? I'm not sure what's good and what's bad



It doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> It doesn't really matter anyway.



Guess so... aslong as I can play Crysis, that's all that matters!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Guess so... aslong as I can play Crysis, that's all that matters!


----------



## reddevil6

i OCed my CPU to 3.2GHz wich then put my ram up to 798MHz insteed  of 750MHz an i broke 10K




TMPIN1 is my CPU


----------



## SubDude199

we gonna get some 9800GX2 scores up here soon. 

I will be posting SLI 9800GX2 scores in less than a week!


----------



## Cleric7x9

SubDude199 said:


> we gonna get some 9800GX2 scores up here soon.
> 
> I will be posting SLI 9800GX2 scores in less than a week!



from everything i have read you cant SLI them yet, no drivers for it


----------



## SubDude199

Really. uh o. They will be deliverd on tuesday.. I hope there is a driver soon!

edit: did some research and it will come out in about a week.


----------



## Ramodkk

I got *9686*


----------



## mep916

GPU-Z needs a 3870 X2 update...


----------



## Ramodkk

That's pretty tight man! 

Haha lol yeah it does!


----------



## Yue

new comp, new scores. Doubles my old comp


----------



## Archangel

it should be higher i think.    I get 11~12k with my 3870, and the 8800GTX should be faster than that, no?


----------



## reddevil6

Archangel said:


> it should be higher i think.    I get 11~12k with my 3870, and the 8800GTX should be faster than that, no?


yes the 8800GTX is better.


----------



## Ramodkk

Archangel said:


> it should be higher i think.    I get 11~12k with my 3870, and the 8800GTX should be faster than that, no?



Your Q6600 really bumps up the CPU score I guess.

*On topic:*

I'm gettin *9998 *on default settings and *8903 *@ 1440x900 and AA2


----------



## Kornowski

I just ran it again, and I got 11500 something


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Your Q6600 really bumps up the CPU score I guess.
> 
> *On topic:*
> 
> I'm gettin *9998 *on default settings and *8903 *@ 1440x900 and AA2



hurry up and break 10K, you can't let my old AMD chip beat you 



Kornowski said:


> I just ran it again, and I got 11500 something




nice


----------



## Okedokey

ThatGuy16 said:


> hurry up and break 10K, you can't let my old AMD chip beat you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice



WOW, you have 2 x 3870 in crossfire, and only get 11K?  I get that with one 8800GT at 1400 x 900.  Do you have the latest drivers?


----------



## ThatGuy16

You must have seen one of my old posts 


here


ThatGuy16 said:


> My latest 19102
> 
> With my 24/7 clocks, i get 18047



That with my current specs in sig.


----------



## Okedokey

ThatGuy16 said:


> You must have seen one of my old posts
> 
> 
> here
> 
> 
> That with my current specs in sig.



How much of that is the 4GHz cpu though, half?  BTW that link doesn't work properly.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heres the link, it works for me. Look at the "compared system"

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5671553


4.3Ghz, look at the SM scores though


----------



## Okedokey

nice mate.  SP1?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks, I get the same score with SP1, that was benched right before i installed it though


----------



## reddevil6

ok the AMD 6000+ in my sig.
CPU @3.2
oced my vid card to 820/2100 an got a score of 10559


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> hurry up and break 10K, you can't let my old AMD chip beat you



Got it! Lol here's my latest one:






**EDIT**


----------



## ExtremeAlien

I got like 10676 or so with my current system old system got like 2.8k


----------



## Ramodkk

I think you should get a higher score since you have a Quad and the GTX


----------



## ExtremeAlien

gtx does say it has 900 mhz clock which is supposed to be 1800 but I don't know.


----------



## MosIncredible

Q6600 at stock bottlenecks the card? My friend has a Q6600 @ stock with 2 8800GTs at stock and gets a sloppy score as well. Like 3k lower than me.


----------



## Geoff

ExtremeAlien said:


> gtx does say it has 900 mhz clock which is supposed to be 1800 but I don't know.


Are you referring to the memory speed?  The core clock is not 1800MHz, but if you are referring to the memory speed then it may be showing you the speed before calculating the effective speed (DDR).


----------



## ExtremeAlien

Oh yeah I was talking about memory speed. Oh and thanks you solved my crisis about why it was showing 900mhz.


----------



## WeatherMan

Gonna upgrade to 1.0.2 & oc both gpu & cpu later see if i can squeeze some more out, these are from 174.53

I wish I still had my Quad  Was running at 3G, what would my score be approx if i still had it ?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh noes!

3Dmark kept crashing at 4.5Ghz, my ram hit its limit


----------



## mep916

I thought for sure you'd hit 20K.


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> I thought for sure you'd hit 20K.



Ohh well.. maybe whenever i get new ram 

Look at those SM scores though!


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> Look at those SM scores though!



Dude, I know.


----------



## royalmarine

vista was killing my score.
so went dual boot with xp sp2.

8800gt sli @ stock
qx6700 @ 3.2ghz
striker 680i so my sli works nciely.






first attempt at rivatuner i was getting artifacts @ 720/2000 so ill drop it back to 700/1950 next time.

temps on the qx6700 were 41oC on load during 3dmark06 run.
idle around 30oC.
gfx temps idle @ 38 - 40oC so plenty of room to bring them up.
when they were on 720/2000 with ati artifact test they hit 52oC.

looks promising!


----------



## Geoff

Very nice!


----------



## royalmarine




----------



## Cleric7x9

finally another person that will support me when i say that vista provides lower scores than XP when the hardware is identical


----------



## czepluch

I'm only getting around 11k with my setup. Is that normal for a rig like mine or should I be performing better? I would think that I should perform better with this setup? When I play crysis it really kick ass at high details. If this isn't a normal score for my setup I will like to know what might be wrong?

- Jacob


----------



## Shane

that does seem low,I get around 11K and you have a faster processor and 1gb more ram


----------



## czepluch

Nevakonaza said:


> that does seem low,I get around 11K and you have a faster processor and 1gb more ram



Yeah, that is also what concerns me. Im running xp 64-bit. Maybe BIOS is not up to date?


----------



## Shane

well i know for a fact my bios isnt up to date either but i wont risk updating mine because ive never updated a bios before and i heard if you screw it up your mobo needs replacing or something 

but you should have alot more points i should say


----------



## czepluch

Nevakonaza said:


> well i know for a fact my bios isnt up to date either but i wont risk updating mine because ive never updated a bios before and i heard if you screw it up your mobo needs replacing or something
> 
> but you should have alot more points i should say



I would think so too . It performs very well in crysis and other games, and that is what matters. But I'm just wondering if it would be performing even better if I found out how I could make my score higher.


----------



## czepluch

any suggestions ?


----------



## royalmarine

Cleric7x9 said:


> finally another person that will support me when i say that vista provides lower scores than XP when the hardware is identical



absoloutly. vista kill's 3dmark06 scores for some reason. when i run it on vista im at least 2 - 3k lower.



czepluch said:


> I'm only getting around 11k with my setup. Is that normal for a rig like mine or should I be performing better? I would think that I should perform better with this setup? When I play crysis it really kick ass at high details. If this isn't a normal score for my setup I will like to know what might be wrong?
> 
> - Jacob


should be much much higher.
vista or xp?
bios update wouldnt do much really. what about gpu drivers?

what score's do you get on 3dmark06? i mean the 2 gpu and 1 cpu scores.


----------



## czepluch

royalmarine said:


> absoloutly. vista kill's 3dmark06 scores for some reason. when i run it on vista im at least 2 - 3k lower.
> 
> 
> should be much much higher.
> vista or xp?
> bios update wouldnt do much really. what about gpu drivers?
> 
> what score's do you get on 3dmark06? i mean the 2 gpu and 1 cpu scores.



Im using XP 64-bit

3Dmark score: 10721
SM2.0 score: 5136
HDR/SM2.0 score: 5444
CPU score: 2069


----------



## royalmarine

ok your e8400 shouldnt be that low. have you tried oc it to 3.2/3.4 etc?

quad's get more points, but not that much more.

but your gpu should be 2k more. espically on that gpu card.


----------



## czepluch

royalmarine said:


> ok your e8400 shouldnt be that low. have you tried oc it to 3.2/3.4 etc?
> 
> quad's get more points, but not that much more.
> 
> but your gpu should be 2k more. espically on that gpu card.



Yeah. But is there anything I can do to get it up there ?


----------



## Cleric7x9

Nevakonaza said:


> that does seem low,I get around 11K and you have a faster processor and 1gb more ram



and a better video card


----------



## Shane

Cleric7x9 said:


> and a better video card



exactly its not right,Somethings wrong there.


----------



## ThatGuy16

czepluch said:


> I'm only getting around 11k with my setup. Is that normal for a rig like mine or should I be performing better? I would think that I should perform better with this setup? When I play crysis it really kick ass at high details. If this isn't a normal score for my setup I will like to know what might be wrong?
> 
> - Jacob



WIth your processor at stock, you should be getting at least 15k. 

But it doesn't sound like both GPU's are enabled. Have you checked CCC to see if the crossfire is enabled?

After you figure out that problem, then you need to overclock your CPU to release that cards power


----------



## czepluch

ThatGuy16 said:


> WIth your processor at stock, you should be getting at least 15k.
> 
> But it doesn't sound like both GPU's are enabled. Have you checked CCC to see if the crossfire is enabled?
> 
> After you figure out that problem, then you need to overclock your CPU to release that cards power



Cant find anywhere I can see if xfire is enabled?


----------



## ThatGuy16

czepluch said:


> Cant find anywhere I can see if xfire is enabled?



open catalyst control center, click CrossfireX tab, then configure. Make sure there is a check in that box.


----------



## czepluch

ThatGuy16 said:


> open catalyst control center, click CrossfireX tab, then configure. Make sure there is a check in that box.



That is nowhere to be found.

welcome
information center
display manager
display options
3D
color
avivo video
VPU recover
ATI overdrive

Thoose are the tabs there is


----------



## czepluch

Anyone that can help?


----------



## ThatGuy16

What drivers are you using? it doesn't sound like its detecting the seconed GPU. If your on Vista, use 8.3 drivers. if your on XP, try the 8.2 drivers


----------



## mep916

I don't have the "Enable Crossfire" option either. I think the X2 is automatically Crossfired.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats weird then, maybe the drivers didn't install right?


----------



## royalmarine

x2 is auto enabled. i think he thought you had 2 x 3870.
but you have the 1 3870 x2. which is 2 cards in 1.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I knew he had the X2, i just thought you still had to check that crossfire box 

It sounds like the drivers aren't installed correctly to me


----------



## royalmarine

when your running 3dmark06, did you change any settings? make sure all settings are on default in 3dmark06


----------



## czepluch

All my settings are set to default and I'm running version 08.3 . I think I'll give 08.2 a try though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, try 8.2. With the 3870X2, in device manager does it show it as being two cards? you can check there and see if the drivers are installing to both and not just one.


----------



## czepluch

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, try 8.2. With the 3870X2, in device manager does it show it as being two cards? you can check there and see if the drivers are installing to both and not just one.



As far as I can see both cards are installed with driver, and I've now tried version 8.2 but no difference is showing


----------



## mega10169

Did some quick over clocking to show my friend and his 2900XT that I could easily break 10k.


----------



## Geoff

Thats a good overclock, I had my 2900XT and Q6600 up to 14K, but then again I had a quad-core.


----------



## Kornowski

Mega, What score do you get with your system... I need one like mine to compare too...

I don't know if this is a good score for my system?






E6300 @ 2.8
GTS @ 800/2000/1000
4GB RAM @ 800MHz


----------



## deankenny

i been checking the scores out and mine seems pretty low for the gpu i got, i usally get between 11000-11500 what u guys think


----------



## ThatGuy16

deankenny said:


> i been checking the scores out and mine seems pretty low for the gpu i got, i usally get between 11000-11500 what u guys think



Thats normal for that setup


----------



## lovely?

WOOHOO!

i just got my eVGA 8800GT, overclocked my processor to 3ghz, and overclocked my ram to 1066mhz at 4-5-5-15 and got 12,000.

i didnt think i would be able to get that score, but there it is!


----------



## deankenny

lovely? said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> i just got my eVGA 8800GT, overclocked my processor to 3ghz, and overclocked my ram to 1066mhz at 4-5-5-15 and got 12,000.
> 
> i didnt think i would be able to get that score, but there it is!



but this guy got 12,000 on a worse video card than mine?? and same speed of 2.9ghz processor


----------



## lovely?

bit better ram, less cache, and a bit better motherboard, but yeah. i dont pretend to know how but hey, my saving finally payed off


----------



## Kornowski

Is my score decent?

Considering the clocks on my GPU... I know my CPU aint that great too...


----------



## deankenny

oo i got it up to 11694, how much can the shader clocks be shifted?


----------



## lovely?

Kornowski said:


> Is my score decent?
> 
> Considering the clocks on my GPU... I know my CPU aint that great too...



i dont understand your score TBH. your processor is a bit faster then mine fsb-wise, only ~150mhz slower, 2GB more ram, and a better video card. it just dont make no sense.


----------



## Kornowski

deankenny said:


> oo i got it up to 11694, how much can the shader clocks be shifted?



On your GTX? Every card is different... The only way to find out is to try it


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> i dont understand your score TBH. your processor is a bit faster then mine fsb-wise, only ~150mhz slower, 2GB more ram, and a better video card. it just dont make no sense.



I know! 

I don't get why it's low...

Apparently, Using the 174.74 nVidia Drivers takes off points, so I'm going to try some older ones when I get in...


----------



## lovely?

good luck with that, be sure to post your results. im using 169.44 or something like that, i cant remember where the dot goes


----------



## royalmarine

169.25 here. cant say if they are better or worse as i dont care


----------



## deankenny

im on vista so drivers are different


----------



## Kornowski

deankenny said:


> im on vista so drivers are different



No, they're pretty much the same. Are you on 174.74, or 169.**?


----------



## lovely?

deankenny said:


> im on vista so drivers are different



no, im using vista, 169.44 here, they are all the same for XP and Vista


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> no, im using vista, 169.44 here, they are all the same for XP and Vista



You got a link to those drivers, I can't find them.

Thanks!


----------



## lovely?

http://www.evga.com/8800driver/

here ya go

EDIT: im not sure if the drivers are any different, these evga drivers should work just fine on yours too.


----------



## Kornowski

Think they'll work Ok?


----------



## lovely?

yeah i think they'll work just fine


----------



## deankenny

i will give em a go see what happens


----------



## lovely?

gl with that.


----------



## Deathrow

With the system in my signature Im getting 15673.

However its with 174.74, when I ran it with 169.44 I got about 400 more.

Im also running it with Vista, on XP Im told I would get about 2000 more.

So does the score look about right?


----------



## deankenny

in installed the .44 drivers and got a couple hundred points more on 3dmark but crysis dont play so good now lol


----------



## Kornowski

So, 169.44 is better for 3D Mark, but sucks for gaming?


----------



## deankenny

do u guys touch the nvidia settings changing the slider down to performance rather than quality?


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I have it set on 'Let the 3D Application Decide'.

What drivers are you all using?

Which are the best for gaming?


----------



## royalmarine

Deathrow said:


> With the system in my signature Im getting 15673.
> 
> However its with 174.74, when I ran it with 169.44 I got about 400 more.
> 
> Im also running it with Vista, on XP Im told I would get about 2000 more.
> 
> So does the score look about right?



your using this setup yeah?
CPU:Intel C2Q Q6600 (G0) 3.0GHz w/Thermalright Ultra-120
MB:Asus P5N32-E SLI 680i
RAM:4GB OCZ DDR2 Reaper EB Edition 800MHz|4 3 3 8 2T
HD:150GB WD Raptor
GPU:SLI'd XFX Geforce 8800 Ultra's 1536MB|680MHz GPU|2300MHz Mem|1680MHz Shader

im running very similiar.

qx6700 @ 3.2ghz
2 c 8800gt 512mb @ 735gpu/1950shader.

when i run it in vista i get 15900 - 16000
on xp im getting 17500 - 18000

you should be getting a lot higher with 2 ultra's overclocked and your quad at 3.0ghz.


----------



## Geoff

Deathrow said:


> With the system in my signature Im getting 15673.
> 
> However its with 174.74, when I ran it with 169.44 I got about 400 more.
> 
> Im also running it with Vista, on XP Im told I would get about 2000 more.
> 
> So does the score look about right?


No way, you should be getting much better scores with two 8800 Ultra's and a quad core.  For a reference, I had a Q6600 and a single 2900XT and I got around 14,000 points in 3DMark06 under Vista.


----------



## Deathrow

What could be causing it? maybe SLI not setup properly? How can I find out whats causing it?


----------



## ThatGuy16

With your quad at only 3.0Ghz, thats about right. When mep916 had his ultra's, he couldn't get a much higher score than that.

Overclock that quad to about 3.5Ghz and more to see some real results.


----------



## Deathrow

I've tried, it wont go any further, apparently theres a problem with the northbridge on my board, anyone know of a work around?

Just wondering, I've started getting "display driver nvlddmkm has stopped responding and recovered" my screen flickers during gaming but doesnt return to normal, I have to restart. Is this related?


----------



## ThatGuy16

no, don't use nTune at all, it can and will make your computer unstable. Only overclock in your bios!!


----------



## Deathrow

Deathrow said:


> I've tried, it wont go any further, apparently theres a problem with the northbridge on my board, anyone know of a work around?
> 
> Just wondering, I've started getting "display driver nvlddmkm has stopped responding and recovered" my screen flickers during gaming but doesnt return to normal, I have to restart. Is this related?



sorry edited post after reading about ntune on nvidia forums, lol.


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> When mep916 had his ultra's, he couldn't get a much higher score than that.



Yeah, my scores were pretty low for that setup. Like 15,000ish. Anyway, Deathrow, you should be able to get to 3.4-3.6 with that proc. Do you know how to OC within the BIOS?


----------



## Deathrow

mep916 said:


> Yeah, my scores were pretty low for that setup. Like 15,000ish. Anyway, Deathrow, you should be able to get to 3.4-3.6 with that proc. Do you know how to OC within the BIOS?



Yeah but over 3GHz it wont boot into windows no matter how much I change voltages


----------



## mep916

Deathrow said:


> Yeah but over 3GHz it wont boot into windows no matter how much I change voltages



Are you linking the Memory Frequency with the CPU? You could be overclocking your memory too high...


----------



## Deathrow

Ulinked atm, timings are 5 5 5 15 2T whilst overclocking, 800MHz.

Currently on 3.21 with 1.35 vcore, 1.45 vtt and 1.45 fsb.

How far should I push the temps? 1.5 vcore, 1.50 vtt and 1.50 fsb?


----------



## mep916

Deathrow said:


> Ulinked atm, timings are 5 5 5 15 2T whilst overclocking, 800MHz.



OK. That's cool. 



Deathrow said:


> How far should I push the temps? 1.5 vcore, 1.50 vtt and 1.50 fsb?



You can raise the VCore up to 1.5. That should get you to 3.6 GHz. Watch your temps, though. I don't remember what the default MCH and CPU FSB voltages are with the 680i, but you shouldn't need a high increase.


----------



## Kornowski

Is my score of 11,500 acceptable for my setup?


----------



## Geoff

That just goes to show how pointless having SLI can be in some cases, your two 8800 Ultra's arent that much better then a single one, lol.


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];953664 said:
			
		

> That just goes to show how pointless having SLI can be in some cases, your two 8800 Ultra's arent that much better then a single one, lol.



That's right. I don't think I'll ever spend that kind of money (on graphics adapters) again. My 3870 X2 is better with gaming and gave me a higher 3DMark06 score.


----------



## lovely?

Kornowski said:


> Is my score of 11,500 acceptable for my setup?



it seems a little low, but i would mostly blame that on the processor. what score does your cpu get? mine gets about 2600, for comparison.


----------



## oregon

I got 12,400 with a bit of overclocking. I can't figure out how to post the screen shot though. does it need to be hosted online?


----------



## Kornowski

> 11,488
> 
> SM2.0 Score: 5263
> HDR/SM3.0: 5773
> CPU Score: 2359



I could take the CPU up to 3GHz, but the voltage needed was too much...


----------



## lovely?

i c.

too bad, these e4500's are special i guess, in the way that they need no extra voltage to hit 3ghz, and thats only 1066fsb...

i guess you could always buy a q6600 and blow my score out of the water!


----------



## Kornowski

I am actually planning on getting a Q6600 very soon, they're cheap now, so...


----------



## lovely?

lol good luck with that.


----------



## royalmarine

oregon said:


> I got 12,400 with a bit of overclocking. I can't figure out how to post the screen shot though. does it need to be hosted online?



yeah you need to host it online.

try http://imageshack.us/
just make sure you save it in jpeg format and the size is below 500kb other wise it will annoy people when loading it.

also make sure you crop the image. you dont need to show your entire desktop. just the results box.


----------



## lovely?

nah, it doesnt really matter. most people have good resolution monitors and can take the extra second to scroll, just post it as is


----------



## oregon

that's kind of annoying having to host it. does anyone actually lie about their 3dMark score? lol, that would be so lame!


----------



## lovely?

yeah lol, it must be an ego thing.


----------



## Archangel

only the CPU overclocked   I'm rather happy with the result tbh (tho, no idea weither its good or not for this pc  )


----------



## oregon

Is that with the CPU at 3.6GHz? That seems low to me. Omega had a similar setup and got 14,000.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats normal. The 2900 like omega had are better benchmarking in 3Dmark06, that doesn't mean same game performance though.


----------



## Geoff

oregon said:


> Is that with the CPU at 3.6GHz? That seems low to me. Omega had a similar setup and got 14,000.



My CPU was at 3.85GHz with around a 1900MHz bus, overclocked RAM with tight timings, and an overclocked 2900XT.  I was also running the tests at 1440x900.


----------



## oregon

Okay, I take it back, you had the better computer. What does changing resolution do the score though? 

and I have a question about RAM timings. At stock 800MHz, CPU-Z says my latencies are 5-5-5-18 (if I'm reading it right), but it is supposed to be 4-4-4. How can it be changed? Also when I overclock and my RAM is over 1000Mhz, CPU-Z says something like 6-7-7-22. This sounds pretty bad, but is it actually? And can I do anything? I'm pretty sure 1:1 is the lowest ratio option so I cannot underclock my RAM if I am overclocking my CPU.


----------



## ThatGuy16

You have your ram timings set on auto, you'll need to set them manually to get them to lock. If you set them lower, you may need to increase the voltage for lower latencies.


----------



## Geoff

oregon said:


> Okay, I take it back, you had the better computer. What does changing resolution do the score though?


Well you shouldn't be changing the resolution, but because I had a small widescreen monitor the default resolution changed to 1440x900, so if I ran it at 1280x1024 or similar I would have gotten a slightly lower score, probably in the 13K range.


----------



## czepluch

Got 16550 with this setup with cpu running at 3.65ghz


----------



## oregon

how do you set ram timings manually? is it the inp/pnp configuration or something like that? and you set all three of them to four?


----------



## Geoff

oregon said:


> how do you set ram timings manually? is it the inp/pnp configuration or something like that? and you set all three of them to four?


You manually set them in the BIOS, where exactly depends on your motherboard.  And the timings are directly effected by the speed of the RAM, for instance having timings of 4-4-4-12 may be fine for DDR2 800 RAM, but not DDR2 1200 RAM.


----------



## Archangel

I twiddeled around with the RAM timings a bit (running at 960MHz 5-5-5-18 now) and overclocked my grafic's card a bit. (790 - 1200 now iirc)
got 12489 with that


----------



## ThatGuy16

Archangel said:


> I twiddeled around with the RAM timings a bit (running at 960MHz 5-5-5-18 now) and overclocked my grafic's card a bit. (790 - 1200 now iirc)
> got 12489 with that



Nice, you should be able to do around 830 core for everyday use. I benchmark my cards at 877 core 

If yours can do it, and don't have the locked bios at 860


----------



## sirsaechao

Err...I did mine last night and only scored like 5900 +/- at 1400 X 900 resolution.  Is that weak?  It seems weak.  How can I up my performance with my system?  Nothing is overclocked in mine.


----------



## Geoff

sirsaechao said:


> Err...I did mine last night and only scored like 5900 +/- at 1400 X 900 resolution.  Is that weak?  It seems weak.  How can I up my performance with my system?  Nothing is overclocked in mine.


That is horrible!  You should be getting a much higher score then that with a quad core and 8800GT, you should be in the 9-10K range.


----------



## sirsaechao

[-0MEGA-];955792 said:
			
		

> That is horrible!  You should be getting a much higher score then that with a quad core and 8800GT, you should be in the 9-10K range.



Any suggestions on why?  Some suggested this:

http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=53;t=000521


----------



## Archangel

ThatGuy16 said:


> Nice, you should be able to do around 830 core for everyday use. I benchmark my cards at 877 core
> 
> If yours can do it, and don't have the locked bios at 860



did you use the driver thingy to overclock your grafic's card(s)?


----------



## ThatGuy16

> did you use the driver thingy to overclock your grafic's card(s)?


Yeah, i use the overdrive in the CCC. Unless the max overclock in CCC is too low, then I'll use rivtuner.


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ueaa/

Yeah! 

Geoff, another new system!?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ueaa/
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Geoff, another new system!?



Nice dan


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Shane!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ueaa/
> 
> Yeah!



Damn, that's a nice OC.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Damn, that's a nice OC.



Thanks, Mike!


----------



## oregon

lol, what's with all this name using? it's kind of funny.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Geoff, another new system!?


haha, yup!  I knew it wouldn't last


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];957177 said:
			
		

> haha, yup!  I knew it wouldn't last



 I know, lol


----------



## tidyboy21

My highest yet, clocks at 896/1289


----------



## MosIncredible

16341 (XP) with Q6600 @ 3.6GHz [450x8]/1.328v load. Need a better heatsink before I'm willing to go higher.


----------



## Ramodkk

My current one is: *10,007*


----------



## Kornowski

My last score was 11,500...

I don't use it any more, I don't really see the point.


----------



## Ramodkk

Danny, as long as it plays COD4 maxed uh?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Danny, as long as it plays COD4 maxed uh?



Yup! 

Don't forget Crysis on 'Low' at 800 x 600


----------



## lovely?

lol nice.

too bad i cant run crysis all high with any AA, it lags too much


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> lol nice.
> 
> too bad i cant run crysis all high with any AA, it lags too much



I'm sure you could run 1280 x 1024 with Very High & some High with no AA, like me!


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## mep916

Finally broke the 20K mark. It's about time.


----------



## ThatGuy16

All i needed was a bios update to get past my FSB wall


----------



## evil-xxx

ramodkk said:


> My current one is: *10,007*



haha,I got 10,547 with HIS 3850 512M~

4800+ oc 3g
2g ddr2 667
3850 512M oc 800/2000
3dmark06 1024*768 noAA


----------



## RebelX

Mine is 1,602. Yes, 1,602. I know, it sucks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

evil-xxx said:


> haha,I got 10,547 with HIS 3850 512M~
> 
> 4800+ oc 3g
> 2g ddr2 667
> 3850 512M oc 800/2000
> 3dmark06 1024*768 noAA



Please run the test at the normal 1280x1024 before counting that score against people running it at that.


----------



## meanman

i got 15772 with 3dmark 06 screen res was 1680 x1050


----------



## Geoff

1Kurgan1 said:


> Please run the test at the normal 1280x1024 before counting that score against people running it at that.


Not everyone can run at those resolutions.  Most people are using widescreen monitors, most of which only support up to 1440x900.  When thats the case then 3DMark06 defaults to 1024x768.


----------



## Geoff

I guess 3DMark Vantage was a huge downfall, they should have stuck with the free version that doesn't have to be registered for every use.  I would have liked to see a 3DMark08.

Speaking of Vantage, I never could get it working on my PC.  It gave an error every time I tried to run it after the first test.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

[-0MEGA-];985460 said:
			
		

> Not everyone can run at those resolutions.  Most people are using widescreen monitors, most of which only support up to 1440x900.  When thats the case then 3DMark06 defaults to 1024x768.



I still run mine at 1280x1024 and my monitor only goes to 1360x768. It just turns the monitor off for a bit when it does it.

But if people are running at this resolution shouldn't everyone be stating which resolution they are running? 1024x768 is going to be a lot easier on a computer than 1280x1024.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];986045 said:
			
		

> I guess 3DMark Vantage was a huge downfall, they should have stuck with the free version that doesn't have to be registered for every use.  I would have liked to see a 3DMark08.
> 
> Speaking of Vantage, I never could get it working on my PC.  It gave an error every time I tried to run it after the first test.



I almost bought it, but I'm hearing that vantage hasn't been favored to Crossfire.


----------



## Ramodkk

evil-xxx said:


> haha,I got 10,547 with HIS 3850 512M~
> 
> 4800+ oc 3g
> 2g ddr2 667
> 3850 512M oc 800/2000
> 3dmark06 1024*768 noAA



Nice!

Something tells me I must overclock!! 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Please run the test at the normal 1280x1024 before counting that score against people running it at that.



I ran the test @ 1440 x 900


----------



## ThatGuy16

Most people run it at the default 1280x1024, if you run it under that its really hard to compare scores, especially at 1024x768.

But, i guess some monitors still don't support it.


----------



## Geoff

I'll try running mine at 1280x1024 with the monitor off, I wasn't aware you could do that.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Would that affect the score at all?


----------



## Geoff

Turns out you can't do that, at least from what I found it only lets you select resolutions that your monitor supports.  So I connected an old 17" CRT and ran it at 1280x1024, the score isn't extremely different then when I ran it at 1360x768 (score in sig).


----------



## Kesava




----------



## Geoff

My scores not too bad, considering it's got almost the same score as your Q6600 and 8800GT


----------



## lovely?

Kuzba said:


>



your scores out of whack or something! i get maybe 100-150 points higher then that and your rig is better!


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];991166 said:
			
		

> My scores not too bad, considering it's got almost the same score as your Q6600 and 8800GT



I think I got 11,500 last time I ran it... Not bad I guess.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'm back down to one card. I got 12,100. 

I'll miss that 20k though ... but i see a 4870 in my future.


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'm back down to one card. I got 12,100.
> 
> I'll miss that 20k though ... but i see a 4870 in my future.



I would have thought you'd get higher than me, I'm only 600 points behind.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'm back down to one card. I got 12,100.
> 
> I'll miss that 20k though ... but i see a 4870 in my future.


Why did you sell the other?  IMO it's worth the extra $130 for another 3870, now if we were talking about having two 2900XT's @ $400 each when they first came out, then that would be different.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I'm not expecting alot, the articles say they should be $280-300 at the performance at or above a 3870X2. But I'll believe it when i see it. I may be starting a new job this coming up week, so who knows 

I don't game much anyway, so i really don't need two. I ordered a new phone with part of the money, an HTC tytn II (AT&T Tilt)


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> I'm not expecting alot, the articles say they should be $280-300 at the performance at or above a 3870X2. But I'll believe it when i see it. I may be starting a new job this coming up week, so who knows
> 
> I don't game much anyway, so i really don't need two. I ordered a new phone with part of the money, an HTC tytn II (AT&T Tilt)


Thats what I heard as well, we shall wait and see!

BTW, take those specs out of your sig though, because you no longer have the best PC.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Psshhhh... i still have the best


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ThatGuy16 said:


> Psshhhh... i still have the best



Psshhhh... as if, my system totally has the best score. If I remember correctly, last time I ran I scored a 3600 and some change...


----------



## skidude

So when are we going to see 3DMark08 or something like that?


----------



## Kesava

what might be the problem with my score? i overclocked my graphics card for it haha.
with my old cpu in i got like 8500. and now i get 11137.
so the q6600 does seem to be doing alright..
what do you guys reckon the problem is?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats normal for what you have..


----------



## Kesava

alright haha


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> So when are we going to see 3DMark08 or something like that?


Never, Futuremark released 3DMark Vantage a month or two ago, which is the new gaming benchmark.


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> I don't game much anyway



Lol 

Nah, you don't game a lot. You just wanted to OC your proc to 4GHz and bought two HD3870... 

just kidding man!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nah... its the truth.. i know I'll end up spending too much money on the next gen GPU's too..


----------



## ChrisUlrich

I scored 15,7xx!  Wohoo!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Updated the rig so updating the score 






I tried it out with 1 card at 837/1197 and the processor only at 2.8Ghz and I pulled off a 11939, that was nice, 1 card was running 800 points higher than my old 5000+ BE with 2 cards!

Also the new cat 8.6's are very nice, they detect crossfire and if you remove a card just turns it off so you don't have to do a clean driver install each time. Also seems if something is running over monitor resolution it will make it run on your screen still. 1280x1024 and the whole thing showed up on my TV thats only 1360x768.

And look at that CPU score :O, can't wait for the new SB750, 3.5Ghz here I come, crack that 5,000 CPU score.


----------



## Archangel

I do find 15.5k a bit low for 2 3870's in crossfire.   I got jsut under 18k (at 1680x 1050,..   even with adaptive AA enabled. :x )


----------



## ThatGuy16

Archangel said:


> I do find 15.5k a bit low for 2 3870's in crossfire.   I got jsut under 18k (at 1680x 1050,..   even with adaptive AA enabled. :x )



Is mainly because of his phenom


----------



## Geoff

Sorry about my previous post, I wasn't aware that you had* two* 3870's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Archangel said:


> I do find 15.5k a bit low for 2 3870's in crossfire.   I got jsut under 18k (at 1680x 1050,..   even with adaptive AA enabled. :x )



I'm only at 3.2Ghz, I bumped up the FSB a bit and got 50mhz more and ran the test and it netted me a 15,9xxx but it wasn't stable I couldn't even get a screen  Once the new southbridge comes out and I can cross the barrier I'm at the scores should go up.



ThatGuy16 said:


> Is mainly because of his phenom



My 9850 got a better CPU scoring then your E8400, I also have the clock on the vidcards pretty low.


----------



## StrangleHold

ThatGuy16 said:


> Is mainly because of his phenom


 
How do you figure that. Didnt he get a higher CPU score than you. 4222 vs. 4567


----------



## ThatGuy16

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm only at 3.2Ghz, I bumped up the FSB a bit and got 50mhz more and ran the test and it netted me a 15,9xxx but it wasn't stable I couldn't even get a screen  Once the new southbridge comes out and I can cross the barrier I'm at the scores should go up.
> 
> 
> 
> My 9850 got a better CPU scoring then your E8400, I also have the clock on the vidcards pretty low.





StrangleHold said:


> How do you figure that. Didnt he get a higher CPU score than you. 4222 vs. 4567



The thing with AMD processors, is that they do not work well with crossfire/sli. That CPU score means nothing, its the gaming performance.

Click the link in my sig, the CPU score is lower. But the SM 2.0 and SM 3.0 are extremely high. Its because of the processor architecture. AMD makes good processors, they just do not do handle multi card setups well.

15.4k is still pretty good though..


----------



## N3crosis

I  think I'd get a 7 with my computer right now.


----------



## Sir Travis D

5,859.00 3DMarks on my laptop.


----------



## oregon

ThatGuy16 said:


> The thing with AMD processors, is that they do not work well with crossfire/sli. That CPU score means nothing, its the gaming performance.
> 
> Click the link in my sig, the CPU score is lower. But the SM 2.0 and SM 3.0 are extremely high. Its because of the processor architecture. AMD makes good processors, they just do not do handle multi card setups well.
> 
> 15.4k is still pretty good though..



How exactly does the processor affect the performance of graphics cards (other than limiting)? I would think they are unrelated.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Multi card setups are very cpu dependent.


----------



## Kesava

[-0MEGA-];986045 said:
			
		

> Speaking of Vantage, I never could get it working on my PC.  It gave an error every time I tried to run it after the first test.



yeah same with me... it came up with some error every time.
ah well.


anyway in other news, i got just under 12000
which sorts sucks cos last time i tried i got 14000.

im not sure why it was so low. i had my gpu overclocked as far as it will go.
my cpu wasnt overclocked. ill try again tomorrow morning with it at 3.4 and see how it goes haha


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I got a 3D Mark CD, I'll install and run it, just for fun


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> I got a 3D Mark CD, I'll install and run it, just for fun








I'll overclock and see what I get


----------



## lovely?

wow i bet that 7600 is holding you back a few thousand points alone.

my score is consistently 11568, now that i've backed my cpu and gpu down a little bit.


----------



## craneop1985

9492-3dmarks
3DMark Score 9492 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score 4287 
SM 3.0 Score 4462 
CPU Score 2172 
Core clock 650.0 
Memory clock 925.0 
Processor AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 
Processor clock 2854 MHz 
for system in signature


----------



## Kesava

ok im gonna oc everything and then give it a go and see what i get.


----------



## Kesava

well that was alright i spose...


----------



## reddevil6

i OVed my video card a bit further to day an ran 3DMARK06
so CPU AMD 6000+ @ 3.215 GHz Gigabyte DDR3 HD 3870 Core @855MHz  Ram @2100MHz


----------



## SubDude199

this is with a QX9650 with a phase change cooler running at -12*C overclocked to 5GHZ per core and ONE 9800GX2 overclocked to 708/1139 and 2 raptor X 150gb in RAID0.. I will install vista and put my other 9800Gx2 in and run some numbers.


----------



## Cleric7x9

^^ what a terrible terrible 3dmark06 score ^^


----------



## SubDude199

should it be higher witht that setup?


----------



## Cleric7x9

SubDude199 said:


> should it be higher witht that setup?



haha no i was kidding, that is an excellent score


----------



## SubDude199

ohh. lol.. ok good.. cant imagine what the score will be when i put both video cards in.. there is no drivers for XP tho. I need to use vista and i hate vista


----------



## Deathrow

What about my score, is it about right at 18,144?

http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18144at0.jpg


----------



## Cleric7x9

Deathrow said:


> What about my score, is it about right at 18,144?
> 
> http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18144at0.jpg



yes, that is very good


----------



## bomberboysk

Mine is around 16,500 with my sig rig. Link to mine:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=7356783


----------



## skidude

Results with my LAPTOP. Specs in sig


----------



## Kornowski

SubDude199, Nice score! Is that actually your PC?

I demand to see pictures of that Phase Cooling!  It works on gas, right?


----------



## ThatGuy16

skidude said:


> Results with my LAPTOP. Specs in sig



thats awesome for a laptop, about equal to an 8800GT, nice!


----------



## Kesava

skidude said:


> Results with my LAPTOP. Specs in sig



haha that is a very nice laptop you have there 

ever so close to my score


----------



## skidude

You should have seen how far my mouth dropped when I got that score haha


----------



## Geoff

Very nice score for a laptop!  Don't forget to post some photos of it!

BTW, how long does the battery last when fully charged?


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-];1021164 said:
			
		

> Very nice score for a laptop!  Don't forget to post some photos of it!



Oh I will, I took about 10 pics when unpacking it.



> BTW, how long does the battery last when fully charged?



I have to turn off SLI if I'm running on battery because the Nvidia control panel won't allow it 

It runs about 1 hour from full charge to drain.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Oh I will, I took about 10 pics when unpacking it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to turn off SLI if I'm running on battery because the Nvidia control panel won't allow it
> 
> It runs about 1 hour from full charge to drain.


With SLI disabled?  Ouch, lol


----------



## skidude

Guess that's what you're asking for with a desktop processor and a power-hungry video card.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Guess that's what you're asking for with a desktop processor and a power-hungry video card.


Very true, if you haven't already are you going to run 3DMark Vantage?  I'd like to see how that compares to my system.


----------



## skidude

Yeah, I'm in the process of downloading it right now. I don't understand those scores though.


----------



## skidude

My score with the newest drivers (just came out today)


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats awesome, whats the temps on that 9550? can you overclock it any with stock voltage? I think you can use software to overclock it, if the bios are locked.

3.0Ghz would be nice


----------



## skidude

ThatGuy16 said:


> Thats awesome, whats the temps on that 9550? can you overclock it any with stock voltage? I think you can use software to overclock it, if the bios are locked.
> 
> 3.0Ghz would be nice



Under load the max I've seen so far is 60C. I don't really know about overclocking, haven't tried yet. I think that the BIOS are locked, though.


----------



## Ramodkk

Isn't that a bit low for 2 x 8800GTX and a Quad? 

But anyways, you beat me by a good ~3700, congratz on the laptop again


----------



## skidude

The 8800M chipset isn't as powerful as the desktop 8800.


----------



## Droogie

Just got these results, after OCing my CPU/Video Card.


----------



## zer0_c00l




----------



## reddevil6

i did some OCing last night an i got my ADM 6000+ rig up to 10812


----------



## oscaryu1

Stock system for now. OC right away


----------



## oscaryu1

Even at 3GHz is has that little improvement?! Well, time to OC the GFX!


----------



## fade2green514

oscaryu1 said:


> Even at 3GHz is has that little improvement?! Well, time to OC the GFX!



lol something tells me your processor isnt at 3ghz.. since mines at 2.66ghz and it out-performed yours on the test.

oh yea, plus it says right there on the picture you posted that its at 1800mhz.


----------



## Geoff

Completely stock.


----------



## mep916

Not bad. Should get to the 20,000 range withe some good OCs.


----------



## Geoff

We shall see


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Not bad. Should get to the 20,000 range withe some good OCs.


Sooooooo close!!


----------



## lovely?

lucky bastard, you sell your computer, buy another cheap one and get $5000 to upgrade it!


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1049840 said:
			
		

> Sooooooo close!!



Well, I'm certain you can get that chip stable at 4GHz. I see 22K-23K in your future.


----------



## Okedokey

Vantage anyone - im getting 7400


----------



## Geoff

bigfellla said:


> Vantage anyone - im getting 7400


There's a thread for that, I don't like how Vantage has different presets, makes it too confusing.

I bet I could hit 4GHz as well.


----------



## mep916

bigfellla said:


> Vantage anyone - im getting 7400





			
				[-0MEGA-];1050085 said:
			
		

> There's a thread for that, I don't like how Vantage has different presets, makes it too confusing.



I'm going to have Intelcrazy's Vantage thread deleted and start a new one next week. Unless you want to go ahead, Omega. 

And yeah, 4GHz shouldn't be a problem with water.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1049840 said:
			
		

> Sooooooo close!!



Oh come on!! i beat that with two 3870's and a E8400 

(motivation )


----------



## Geoff




----------



## ThatGuy16

Thats better!


----------



## Geoff

What resolution did you run your test on?


EDIT:  Went back and saw it's the same, but your CPU was at 4.6GHz 

I also need to find a better way to overclock my video cards, I can only do so much with the Catalyst Control Center, and ATI Tool as well as RivaTuner don't work under Vista x64.


----------



## ThatGuy16

[-0MEGA-];1050153 said:
			
		

> What resolution did you run your test on?
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Went back and saw it's the same, but your CPU was at 4.6GHz
> 
> I also need to find a better way to overclock my video cards, I can only do so much with the Catalyst Control Center, and ATI Tool as well as RivaTuner don't work under Vista x64.



AMD GPU Clock tool may work, i think you can find it at TPU.

worth a shot


----------



## reddevil6

i rn this test on my AMD 6000+ rig in my sig an got 11960
at 3.3GHz my CPU score was 2368 but when i used to have xp on it was 2564 why is it lower now is it cos of vista?
the SM2.0 was 5540
an the SM 3.0 was 6129
that was all defaults test settings.
the GPU was OCed to core 830MHz shader 2061MHz memory 2400MHz


----------



## houseofbugs

Here is what I have with 2 8800GTX's. I am going for 20K+ once I am done modding.


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> AMD GPU Clock tool may work, i think you can find it at TPU.
> 
> worth a shot


It doesn't work, I just tried it again and although I set the speeds higher the stock, I actually got a lower score using the CSS Stress Test then when it was at stock.  There's also no difference when I set the speed higher in ATI CCC or keep it stock. 

It's just because it's so new I guess, ATI CCC reads it as having speeds of 507 and 500, even when there's load, so who knows...


----------



## Geoff

Just got my new laptop!  Here is my score with SLI disabled:






And SLI enabled:


----------



## reddevil6

Yew i broke 12k got 12256 with the AMD 6000+ rig in my sig
SM 2.0 5759
SM 3.0 6209
CPU 2422


----------



## Calibretto

My new desktop's score:


----------



## Ramodkk

Very nice man! 

Man I loved it when I got my system upgrade, feels so... *sigh* fresh


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> Very nice man!
> 
> Man I loved it when I got my system upgrade, feels so... *sigh* fresh



Thanks!

Too right!


----------



## Geoff

Here is the score on my new laptop completely stock:







And here's what I have so far after doing some overclocking:






I still haven't hit the border yet either, I just haven't tried raising the speeds further


----------



## skidude

My laptop, everything stock, about a month and a half after I got it and with all my programs installed.


----------



## funkysnair

stock graphics (ati4850) and q6600 at 3.2ghz


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> My laptop, everything stock, about a month and a half after I got it and with all my programs installed.


Wow, not that much higher then mine, lol.

Hey, we should get together sometime before school so I can check out your uber sweet laptop, lol.


----------



## skidude

7 days and I'm outta here to Orono Maine haha


----------



## Ramodkk

[-0MEGA-];1054092 said:
			
		

> Wow, not that much higher then mine, lol.



4175 is not much higher? Pshh, I think that's a lot!  Considering my score of course


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> 7 days and I'm outta here to Orono Maine haha


I'll have to catch up with you before then I guess. 

I'm going to Mt. Washington tomorrow though.


----------



## fade2green514

lol i personally would never use a laptop for gaming. i like to have my own setup when i game... i.e. beer coaster


----------



## Motoxrdude

fade2green514 said:


> i.e. beer coaster



Your cool. "I drink beer when I game!". 1337 dude.


----------



## Okedokey

Motoxrdude said:


> Your cool. "I drink beer when I game!". 1337 dude.



at least he can spell, its you're not your.


----------



## Geoff

I like using both, laptops are far easier to bring with you if you want to game say in a hotel or at a friends house.  Just bring a USB mouse.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

[-0MEGA-];1054757 said:
			
		

> I like using both, laptops are far easier to bring with you if you want to game say in a hotel or at a friends house.  Just bring a USB mouse.



Yup, I went to a 100 Man LAN with a laptop, laptop lock, mouse and mouse pad, and a backpack, worked great.


----------



## f.i.t.h

[-0MEGA-];1050153 said:
			
		

> What resolution did you run your test on?
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Went back and saw it's the same, but your CPU was at 4.6GHz
> 
> I also need to find a better way to overclock my video cards, I can only do so much with the Catalyst Control Center, and ATI Tool as well as* RivaTuner don't work under Vista x64.*


Works fine for me.



> Yup, I went to a 100 Man LAN with a laptop, laptop lock, mouse and mouse pad, and a backpack, worked great.


That makes sense but I have never seen anyone with a laptop at a LAN competition/party.  
But I suppose that a good gaming laptop in NZ would be more then any of us cheap bastards can afford.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

i personally would never use a laptop for gaming; too much money for too little. My friend for example paid $1600 for an HP HDX and it plays crysis on low at best; now a $1600 desktop could do a lot more than that. Plus if you want mobility you can by a case with a handle lol


----------



## Geoff

The laptop I got for $1,449 was a great deal, although I know what you mean.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I ran 3dmarks06 on my laptop just for the hell of it. 





Pretty good eh?


----------



## scooter

I got 18,854 3d marks...I will post screen shots later to verify..


----------



## Geoff

I guess it's the dual-core that makes the biggest difference between your score scooter and mine.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1055351 said:
			
		

> I guess it's the dual-core that makes the biggest difference between your score scooter and mine.



Hmmm...very interesting..

I'm actually new to using the 3d mark program..just never really played with it before my buddy gave it to me.

I guess you are right..major diff would be the cpu?


----------



## ThatGuy16

scooter said:


> I got 18,854 3d marks...I will post screen shots later to verify..



I would have thought that you'd get higher. I got 18.1k at 4.0Ghz with dual 3870's..


----------



## mep916




----------



## Motoxrdude

SLI your gtx 280 and try and beat 20k barrier


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> SLI your gtx 280 and try and beat 20k barrier


I already did, check out my sig. 

I believe I have the highest score right now, of course that won't last long though.


----------



## scooter

ThatGuy16 said:


> I would have thought that you'd get higher. I got 18.1k at 4.0Ghz with dual 3870's..



Yeah, well as I say I am not familiar with the program so maybe I didnt do all the settings properly?

What settings should I select? res, aa, etc..

I'm currently using a 50-inch monitor as my 22" is being borrowed.

Give me an idea on optimal settings for running and I will try again.

thx


----------



## Geoff

scooter said:


> Yeah, well as I say I am not familiar with the program so maybe I didnt do all the settings properly?
> 
> What settings should I select? res, aa, etc..
> 
> I'm currently using a 50-inch monitor as my 22" is being borrowed.
> 
> Give me an idea on optimal settings for running and I will try again.
> 
> thx


You shouldn't change any settings in 3DMark06, just keep it on default settings at 1280x1024.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1055814 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't change any settings in 3DMark06, just keep it on default settings at 1280x1024.



In that case I was doing it wrong...my buddy gave me Pro edition, that has all the options.

I selected the basic settings/ default and ran again..

I got 19,016 --3Dmarks

I guess thats fairly decent...?


----------



## Geoff

What resolution were you running it on before?


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1056219 said:
			
		

> What resolution were you running it on before?



I didnt know any better and I got my rig running on my 50" screen. I jacked everything to high settings using pro edition.

1900x 1200 res...

lol!! oops.//


----------



## Geoff

You can delete a post, click on the "Edit" button, then the "Delete" Button, and click "Delete message".


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1056410 said:
			
		

> You can delete a post, click on the "Edit" button, then the "Delete" Button, and click "Delete message".



Done and done! thanx man


----------



## Calibretto

These scores should be ranked so we can see who has the best and see the top 10 ya know? Kinda like how the SuperPi thread is...


----------



## scooter

Calibretto said:


> These scores should be ranked so we can see who has the best and see the top 10 ya know? Kinda like how the SuperPi thread is...



That would be cool.

It's neat to look through this thread and see what people were using and scores they were getting, 1, 2, 3 years ago..

I saw scores well under 1000 and now we see systems in 20,000+ ranges!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I agree, and I love your laptop score Craig!


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> and I love your laptop score Craig!



eh shut up  I thought it would be better because it is a good laptop but what do you expect with Vista hogging everything


----------



## Motoxrdude

Calibretto said:


> eh shut up  I thought it would be better because it is a good laptop but what do you expect with Vista hogging everything



Your complaining about your score? My laptop scored 222.


----------



## Geoff

I would, but Spacedude made the thread and he hasn't been active since February.  I may make a new thread though.


----------



## Calibretto

[-0MEGA-];1056726 said:
			
		

> I would, but Spacedude made the thread and he hasn't been active since February.  I may make a new thread though.



Yeah sure! Make it like your SuperPi Score thread  I want to know my rank 

If you don't want to take the time to look through ALL the 3DMark scores posted, then I'll gladly do it


----------



## Ramodkk

^ 150 pages of scores?! Geoff, you can't let that offer down!


----------



## Geoff

I created a new thread, I went back 52 pages and posted all the scores in a rank setup that showed screenshots and resolutions.


----------



## mac550

not bad i guess


----------

